# Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009



## Bxxt xnglxr (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin liebe Freunde des Carp-Fishings...
Das Jahr 2008 neigt sich dem Ende und wie jedes Jahr kommt die Flut neuer Fred´s, dieser hier ist aber einer der wichtigsten für UNS CH, die aktuellen Fänge, viel Spass, viel Glück und ein geiles Jahr 2009 wünscht euch Mirco


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So ich bin auch wieder Daheim  nach einer Party Toure am Freitag mit Bordy Teddy.Am Samstag gings dann mit etwas rest alkohol zum Fischen an den See  Ruten raus und warten war das Motto.
Heute Morgen um 8 Uhr raus aus dem Bett  und Tackel ins Auto, am See an gekommen, würde erst mal die Stelle dank  Smart carst ausgelotet leider alles  zu Flach max. 2.20m.
Also Ruten rein und warten,nach dem die Sonne den See weiter auftaute endschied ich mich für einen Platzt wechsel ,hier war die Wasser tiefe ca 3,50-4,0m.
Also Ruten wieder raus Füttern und warten Kurtz gesagt ich Fing einen Karpfen und verlor 2 stück im Drill  und hab ungefähr 3 nicht verwerten können.
Bilder hab ich keine gemacht da die Cam leider nicht dabei war.


----------



## daKopfi (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab am Sonntag ebenfalls meinen ersten Karpfen dieses Jahr fangen dürfen und das beim ersten (3 stündigen) Ansitz! War an einem sehr kleinen Privatweiher auf Pop-Up von Dynamite Baits. Hat zwar nicht großartig gekämpft, war aber ein sehr schöner Schuppi von ca. 60 cm.


----------



## darth carper (4. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nach 3 Jahren Abstinenz vom Karpfenangeln war ich heute mal wieder zu einer Tagessitzung los.
Ergebnis: 1 Brasse und ein wohlgenährter 27 Pfünder Spiegelkarpfen, der meinem Sucessful Baits Boilie nicht wiederstehen konnte.
Hätte mir einen schlechteren Start in meine "neue" Karpfenangler Karriere vorstellen können.


----------



## jackdaniels66909 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sooo ich schreib dann hier auch mal noch was dazu ^^

war von dienstag auf mittwoch mal wieder draussen gewesen...nachdem der see fast 2 monate wegen eis unbefischbar war  #d

wir fütterten 3 plätze,da wir uns nicht sicher war wie aktiv die karpfen schon sind,bzw. wieviel futter sie schon annehmen.

wir beschlossen daher einen flachwasserbereich mit viel grundfutter und nur wenigen halbierten boilie zu füttern.

eine stelle weiter draussen(tiefes wasser) fütterten wir 3 tage lang mit 1,5kg boilies an(0,5kg boilies pro tag)

eine weitere flachwasserstelle wurde mit der gleichen menge boilies wie die stelle im tiefen angelegt.

wir hielten dieses vorgehen für das beste,da wir in den letzten tagen sehr starke sonneneinstrahlung hatten,und das wasser in den flacheren zonen sehr warm wurde.(wobei flach und tief,bei unserem see relativ ist:flachwasserbereiche sind zwischen 0,5m und 1,3m tief und die tiefen stellen zwischen 1,3 und 3 m)...also nicht soo gravierende unterschieden.

fazit nach etwas mehr als 24 stunden fischen:gefangen habe ich diesesmal 3 karpfen :16,27 und 38 pf.  #6

da es meine erste karpfensession dieses jahr war,ist das ergebnis für mich mehr als zufriedenstellend #h

bilder füge ich noch ein,sobald ich sie twas verkleinert habe ^^

ciao dennis


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Na dann mal Petri ^^ Bist dann woll der erste der seinen Karpfen mit Bericht + Bildern hier herei setzt,der Fred solltze mal langsam in Schwung kommen 

Werde mich ab Sonntag so gegen 6 Uhr bis abend um 18 Uhr an meine neue Kiesgrube gesellen und auf einen Run hoffen,war gerstern nen bissel loten und konnte ein paar schöne Löcher finden


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erst mal Glückwunsch zu den ersten Fängen.

Damit wird dieses Thema auch wieder zur reinen Fangvorstellung. Die bisherigen Beiträge habe ich in´s Off topic Zimmer verschoben.

Also bitte ab sofort hier nur noch Fangmeldungen und kurze Glückwünsche.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Erst mal Glückwunsch zu den ersten Fängen.
> 
> Damit wird dieses Thema auch wieder zur reinen Fangvorstellung. Die bisherigen Beiträge habe ich in´s Off topic Zimmer verschoben.
> 
> Also bitte ab sofort hier nur noch Fangmeldungen und kurze Glückwünsche.


 
PETRI, schöner "fang"... und wieder sehr übersichtlich hier!!

DANKE:m


----------



## MEcarphunter (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So, war von gestern auf heute am Wasser und es lief traumhaft!

Gestern Abend um 19.15 Uhr wars soweit, als ein 25er meinen Pop Up einsaugte und ich den Drill für mich entschied - der erste Fisch der Saison!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Es folgten bis heute Morgen noch 5 weitere Fische, darunter ein 27er und ein 21er!

Und das definitiv nicht in einem Wasser, wo einem "die Fische in den Kescher springen" - nach Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre waren es durchschnittlich 1 bis seltener 2 Bisse pro Nacht.

Jetzt ist der Winter endgültig abgehakt, ich bin geheilt und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung :g

links 25er, Mitte 21er, rechts 27er


----------



## gringo92 (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri zum erfolgreichen start und zum wunderschönen 21er


----------



## Spinnfisch (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich war heut von halb 10 früh bis 6 abends
die ersten 3 stunden hats geschüttet dann wurd es 2 stunden immer weniger und so gegen 3 hat sogar die sonne manchmal rausgekuckt
um 5 hab ich dann den ersten karpfen der saison gefangen - 5 Pfund in tollen farben
ich hab mit the method gefischt und er hat auf gequollenen mais gebissen


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (7. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So war heute auch mal draußen und ja, was soll ich sagen hat ganz ordentlich gefunzt.^^ Die 1. Session und der Einstieg in die neue Saison sind geglückt.
Die anderthalb Wochen vorfüttern haben sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt und der 1.Test oder Fieldtest meiner Taktik ist aufgegangen.^^

Naja kommen wir mal zu den Fakten. 8h bei traumhaften Wetter am Wasser verbracht und ein mittlerer, aber trotzdem feiner 16 Pfünder und ein für unsere Gewässer riesiger Aland.

Beide auf Boilies.


----------



## j4ni (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische, Petri!


----------



## Xarrox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Zu den Fischen !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Meine Wochenend Session war leider ein Schuss im Ofen  3tage am wasser nicht mal ein Zupfer |rolleyes


----------



## Siermann (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Konnte diese Jahr noch keinen großen Karpen verzeichnen ,meine 3 arpfen aus diesem jahr waren 34,cm,37cm, und 41cm ,und eine Karausche v 30cm
also bis jetzt nur kleine ,war ja bis jetzt auch nur mit meinen Feederruten und Maden draußen
mfg Tim


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Ich konnte gestern meine ersten 2 Karpfen fangen, obwohl sie nicht sher groß waren machte es trotzdem Spaß.
Hier noch ein Foto von den beiden.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Xarrox (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri

Schöne Schuppis #6


----------



## Steve Deluxe (9. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hallo lukas ja schöne teile, 

Edit Ralle 24

Bitte hier nicht durch Fragen eine Diskussion eröffnen.


----------



## Malte120287 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mensch jungs da will man ja gleich los fahren bin ja skeptisch was die temperaturen angehen bei uns in hamburg,,,,,, petri euch allen


----------



## Jonny.Blue (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

gLÜCKWUNSCH zu den Fängen, leider ist es mir bisher vergönnt geblieben, war dreimal tagsüber draußen. Leider noch kein Erfolg#q, Aber vll klappts ja mit den von mir heute neu gerollten Boilies.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

na dann mal petri an alle fänger

da bekommt man ja richtig bock sich ans wasser zu setzen


ich warte aber noch 2 wochen denn dann bin ich bereits zum karpfen wels und zanderfischen in italy


----------



## hechtler1 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi ,
war am Wochenende auch mal wieder für 2 nächte los und könnte 2 carps  überlisten . Der 1. hatte 18 pfund und der 2 . 13 pfund !!!

Gruß Kevin :vik:


----------



## gringo92 (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne fische jungs , 
bei uns ist immer noch eis drauf 
aber ich werde am wochenende wohl zu meiner 2ten eis session antreten und dann wieder nur die 5meter die frei sind befischen 

tl


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nabend Jungs  , |wavey:

War von Samstag auf Sonntag an meiner neuen Kiesgrube,konnte die Saison auch sogleich eröffnen,da ein ca 6 Pfündiger Spiegelkarpfen zu Pellets und Db-Scuid&Octopus Sinkern in 15mm nicht Nein sagen konnte,klein aber fein#6

Nen Paar Stunden später meldete dann ein Pieper von nem Kumpel einen Biss an,ein recht schöner Schuppenkarpfen von ca 12 Pfund landete im Keschernetz.Er konnte zu Muschel Boilies von Ts nicht nein Sagen.

Die ganze weitere Nacht verlief ruhig....
Zumindestens was die Fische anging!!!|uhoh:|bigeyes|bigeyes
Wir hatten mit Sturmböen und einer Unwetterwarunung zu kämpfen,man konnte den Wind richtig über die Felder ''anlaufen'' sehen und er entließ seine Ganze Power im Stegbereich!
So richtig ein Auge zumachen ging nicht,die nicht genug verzurten Bivvys hileten nur so gerade stand...

Um 02.52Uhr Morgens dann eine richtige Sturmböe,ein heftiges Piepskonzert folte und daraufhin ein Lauter'' !>Platsch<! '',ich hechtete aus dem Bivvy und konnte das Rod Pod von nem anderen Kumpel noch so gerade greifen,die Ruten waren weg,nicht aufzufinden ?!? 2 Vollmontierte Karpfenruten sammt Freilaufrollen waren weg,erstmal ein Shock für meinen Kumpel...der sich aber legen musste da wir weiterhin die Bivvys festhalten musten bzw sie besser verzurren mussten.

Am Morgen dann starker Regen,'' Wie aus Eimern ! ''.Beim Einpacken wurde alles Klatsch-nass,nix blieb trocken...
Als wir fast alles weggepackt hatten hörten wir bei den 2 Jungs die neben uns saßen ein weiteres Piepskonzert,das auf einen guten Fisch schließen ließ,dem war auch so Nach knallhartem Drill landete ein 17.5kg = 35pfund schwerer Schuppenkarpfen auf der Matte,was ein Brocken:l

Nach kleinem Fotoshoting durfte er wieder in sein Element zurück,übrigens hatte er eine weitere Montage samt Rute im Schlepptau,alles vertüddelt aber wenigstens eine Rute von meinem Kumpel ist wieder da,Coole Sache,hab auch noch nen Foto von dem Nebel am Samstag morgen,sehen konnte man da eher weniger :q

Alles in Allem ein gelungener Saisonstart!
Zwar Sauwetter,aber Super geil


----------



## Ironcarphunter (10. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War mit einem Kumpel an einer Kiesgrube. Angelten an Sommer Hótspots.8-10 Meter Tiefe. Boilies und Mais liefen nicht. Wassertemparatur 5 Grad. Doch Ihr macht mir mit Euren Fängen echt Hoffnung.Für Fr auf Sa ink anfüttern über Nacht bin ich mit neuem Tackle bereit.#6


----------



## Casualties (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an die Fänger#h


----------



## Aulanocara (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger, da wird man ja richtig heiß, werde wohl erst anfang April starten können


----------



## Ophidian (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen Fischen:m


----------



## JonasH (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri jungs

(@ Catfisch das der Karpfen, wenn er shcon nen Haken drin hat und ne Rute daran hängt, noch weiter frisst glaubst du ja wohl selber nicht.)


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle!

(@JonasH der karpfen hatte sich im drill in der schnurr von der angeln von catfishs kumpel verfangen! vertüddelt!!!  so versteh ich des!


----------



## zanderzone (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Da haben die Jungs ja mal ne Granate gefangen! Aber hart isser!! Kurze Hose!!!!!


----------



## canale grande (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri zu den fängen....
langsam nehmen unsere freunde fahrt auf:g
mfg rüdiger


----------



## darth carper (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War heute auch wieder tagsüber los. Ergebnis: 1 Spiegelkarpfen von 12,7kg wollte mal kurz meine Maatte kennen lernen! ;-)


----------



## Virous (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Boardies,
war heute (endlich) mal wieder draußen am See, wenn auch bei Regen, Wind und Graupelschauern 
Auf alle Fälle hat sich die Sache gelohnt.
Hab ne schönen Karpfen beim feedern gefangen. Größe 55cm, gewogen hab ich ihn nicht, dafür schonend zurückgesetzt 

#h


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schön gefärbter Fisch.
Klein aber fein.

Und auch sonst nen großes Petri an die Fänger.

Würde ja gerne dieses We wieder los, kann aber leider nicht... :-(


----------



## hotabych (11. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle zu den Fängen!

@Virous
geile Farbe, sind bei euch alle Karpfen so gefärbt?

Gruß


----------



## Siermann (12. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

P.S.ich wollte dafür keinen extra thema aufmachen 


Edit Ralle 24

P.S P.S

Damit klar ist, dass meine Ankündigungen ernst gemeint sind, hier die erste Verwarnung in diesem Thema.


----------



## darth carper (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War heute auch mal wieder los.
Ergebnis: ein schöner Spiegelkarpfen und wenn ich raus habe, wie ich ein Foto einstelle, dann folgt das.
Meine Freundin war mal mit und konnte ein paar Fotos schießen.
Sie muß aber noch tüchtig üben!


----------



## Siermann (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey PETRI wie groß war den der Karpfen is ja nen gewaltiger fisch wa,,,,,
mfg tim


----------



## darth carper (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ach so, hatte ich nicht geschrieben: 19,1 kg.


----------



## punkarpfen (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Karpfen Gerd!!!!


----------



## asuselite (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey darth carper,

Herzliche Glückwunsch zu dieser Granate!:m|bigeyes:m

Andere versuchen das ganze Jahr so einen zu fangen und du startest deine Saison damit! WOW! Da bin ich ja mal gespannt was da noch so kommt dieses Jahr!:vik:

LG SimoN!|wavey:


----------



## darth carper (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ punkarpfen

Petri Dank!!!!

@ asuselite

Danke!

Ja, ich bin auch gespannt. Besser kann es aber eigentlich nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

darth carper  @ Geiler einstand 
 Petry an alle 
Werde morgen auch mal ne tages  tripp wagen vor gefüttert wurde 2 tage lang mit Baits und Tigernüssen.


----------



## Schleie07 (13. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle #h. Bei uns (NF) ist es einfach noch zu kalt #q:r..Petri noch...|wavey:

MFG schleie


----------



## icecream (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war des wochende mal eine nacht draußen und konnte einen kleinen süßen Karpfen fangen  hab auch mal ein bild meiner aqua vu sv-100 mit reingestellt.. iss bloß bissel unscharf..

mfg
mario


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri!


----------



## gringo92 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

süßer kleiner schlingel 

ich war heute ma für nen tag am see um 9gings los um 10war alles aufgebaut, das termometer(wasser) sagte 5grad. ich angelte in 2.2 bzw in 3 metern tiefe , ich war grade dabei meine 2rute zu beködern als die erste schon ablief.

ergebnis nach nem echt schönen drill war ein "kleiner" 17er schuppi .
mehr ging nicht , aber ich bin zufrieden.

das foto ist leider schlecht geworden -> schlechte cam , selbstauslöser.


viel erfolg euch noch fürs frühjahr  im april geht es wieder richtig ´rund.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri!
sehr cool mit der brille!! |bigeyes


----------



## Chris93 (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War gestern auch mal an nem See und habe nen 35 cm Spiegler und 2 schöne 30cm Plötzen mit nem kleinen Futterkorb gefangen. Sind zwar net die größten Fische, aber die Session 2009 ist für mich eröffnet


----------



## tarpoon (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

auch von mir petri heil


----------



## carp-fighter (15. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo @ all!!!
Ich komme auch grad von meiner übernachtung wieder.
Was soll ich sagen, bei knapp 6 grad Wassertempertur habe ich 3 bisse gehabt.
Der erste ein Spiegel von 29 Pfund 400 gramm.
Der zweite ein Spiegel von 17 Pfund 300 gramm.
Der dritte ein Schuppi von 14 Pfund.
Wenn ich nicht mein Kamera vergessen hätte,dann hätte ich jetzt richtig schöne Fotos.
Aber ich habe sie kurz mit dem Handy fotografiert.
Leider habe ich sie alle ligend fotografiert.
bilder folgen noch,muß sie erst noch bearbeiten.

Versucht euer glück,die Fische beissen.



Mfg Carp-fighter    :vik:


----------



## nExX (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

an alle fänger petri! und weiter so


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

*Und nochmal.*

*Hier sollen nur Fänge und kurze Glückwünsche gepostet werden. Keine Fragen und Diskussionen, auch nicht in Verbindung mit Glückwünschen. Nutzt dazu die PN-Funktion oder macht ein eigenes Thema auf.*

*Ab jetzt wird jeder off topic Beitrag mit einer Verwarnung geahndet.*


An die Fänger:

Fangberichte dürfen natürlich ruhig ausführlicher sein. Auch über verwendete Köder oder Fangbedingungen kann gerne berichtet werden. Das schließt dann schonmal einiges an Fragen aus.


----------



## Allroundtalent (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger auch von mir!​


----------



## darth carper (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Komme gerade vom Angeln.
War von heute morgen 8 Uhr bis ca. 15:30 Uhr los.
Ergebnis war ein Spiegelkarpfen von 15,7 kg, wie immer auf Successful Baits Natur Pur Scopex Pro Traveller (was für ein Name).
Gefischt als Snowman mit einem weißen Enterprise Tackle Plastik Pop Up.
Leider war diesmal niemand da, um Fotos zu machen.


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri!
ein großer fisch nach dem anderen! |bigeyes|bigeyes


----------



## tarpoon (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri, schon der 2. fisch über 30 pf dieses jahr. nicht schlecht...
bin echt ein bißchen neidisch)


----------



## Casualties (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wie macht ihr das =?

ich hab dieses Jahr ´bis jetst 1nen KArpfen von 8Pfd gefangen!

Und schon unzählige blanks hinter mir.....
Bei uns geht noch fast gar nichts

starte jets ne 1Wöchige Futtersession
am Week gehts dann ne nacht raus...
Hoffentlich tut sihc da dann mal was |rolleyes


----------



## G-hunter (16. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

dieckes petrie an die fänger 
tja ich würder ja gerne wieder los aber meine ruten sind zurreperratur :'( 
na denn noch viel erfolg


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*










mein vati muß morgen wieder auf montage nach Dublin und deswegen war er heute noch einmal an unseren vereinsgewässer und hatte bei seinem ersten alleinigen ansitz diese jahr erfolg!
Karpfen 54cm
Brasse 50cm (sehr dünn)
Beide Köder waren die 8mm Halibut pellets v Bait-Tech ,vorgefüttert war der platz 2 tage mit 16 mm mosela boilies(erdbeere)
wen ich es raus habe wie ich die bilder reinstellen kan mach ich es!"


----------



## Siermann (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/album.php?albumid=1343&pictureid=10845




hier der link zu den Bildern
anders girge ich die bilder noch nicht hoch!;(


----------



## bobbl (17. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil!


----------



## G-hunter (18. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri siermann


----------



## zanderzone (18. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mensch, wenn ich die ganzen Mopeds hier sehe.. Da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden! Vllt. sollte ich es auch mal auf Karpfen versuchen! Macht bestimmt nen heiden Spass! Petri an alle!


----------



## Siermann (18. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

PETRI DANK @ -hunter!
mfg tim


----------



## BKAngler (19. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin,^^

War heute Morgen 2 Std am Wasser nachdem ich kurfristig den Vormittag im Geschäft Frei bekommen habe.
Ergebniss: Neuer Persönlicher Karpfenrekord^^ 
Von 42 cm auf satte 68 cm...
War ein echt geiler Drill da ich nur 25er Mono vorfach hatte mit nem 6er Haken da ich sehr fein Fischen wollte 

Bilder:

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/1055/dsc00356o.th.jpg

Sorry für das Laub da, aber musste das Bild mit Selbstauslöser machen was schon schwer genug war 

http://img9.*ih.us/img9/8554/dsc00360jys.th.jpg


Petri euch allen!!!

MFG Loki


----------



## Siermann (19. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

PETRI HEIL
@ BK Angler

mfg tim


----------



## Pauli1990 (19. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle die dieses Jahr schon gut was gefangen haben  
Sind wirklich schöne Dinger dabei  
Werde Sonntag auch nen Ansitz wagen allerdings sind bei uns zur Zeit noch die meisten Gewässer ziemlich tot, werde die Hoffnung auf nen schönen Fisch aber nicht aufgeben :q

mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## carphunter-sobota (19. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi.

Petri an die Fänger....


----------



## Johnnie Walker (19. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fänger, ganz besonders dem PB!
Bei uns läufts ganz schön schlecht, im Moment beißt nur der Satzkarpfen (bei den Maisanglern), mit Boilies siehts schlecht aus...


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich ´war gerade mal wieder 2 stunden an unseren vereinsgewässer fischen ,und was soll ich sagen: 1 karpfen (ausgeschlitzt vorm ufer! )
 und ein duzend Karauschen!
mfg tim


----------



## teddy88 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ siermannn,petri *g* auch zu den karauschen, wenigstens kommst du ans wasser!!



mfg ted


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nabend Jungs,
war Heute mal für 2 Stündchen bei dem geilen Wetter am See,eigentlich um mit der Matchrute den Rotaugen auf die Schuppen zu Rücken.Die zweite Rute legte ich bestückt mit einem Fluor/Neon Poppi von Db ( s.s.a.p.),dazu hab ich nen PVA-Beutel voll mit Canal Karpfen von Mossela hinzugefügt,neben einen im Wasserhängenden Busch an dem ich Karpfen beobachten konnte und nach gut ner Stunden ein Full Run !

Ergebniss abgezogen von Gewicht des Kescherkopfes ca 19.5 Pfund reinster Spiegelkarpfen voller Power  Leider alleine unterwegs deswegen Fotos ohne mich 

sry wegen dem Datum,diese Kamera ist blöde


----------



## Siermann (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geiler fisch petri heil
mfg tim


----------



## GuidoOo (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Was soll ich dazu sagen?:vik:
netter beifang!:k
PetriI!#h


----------



## Johnnie Walker (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und das als ''Beifang''...
Dickes Petri!
Hast mich angespornt morgen doch nochmal loszugehen!


----------



## Filz321 (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

satan düwel, das gibs doch nicht.
Ich hab noch überlegt heute einen zu heben, aber bei dem Fisch geh ich morgen auch los. 

Hoffentlich seh ich morgen auch ein paar Karpfen, bislang haben sie sich alle gut versteckt...


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (20. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jo wirklich schöner Fisch.

Freu mich auch schon auf Sonntag,da gehtsa auch nochmal los.

Müsste eigentlich was laufen, 3 Wochen angefüttert schon einmal dort gefischt und nen Spiegler gefangen.
Und bei dem Wetter....

Muss laufen^^


----------



## darth carper (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nach 2 sauberen Blanks habe ich heute auch mal wieder einen Spiegelkarpfen in unserem Vereinsbaggersee gefangen.
Köder war ein GB Baits Kentish White Spice Pop Up, gefischt als Single-Hookbait am Chod-Rig (mehr Anglizissmen gingen nicht ;-) ).
Der Fisch wog 15,8kg.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle erfolgreichen, sind schon schöne Fische dabei#6


----------



## Max1994 (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich konnte heute einen 7.5 Kg Spiegler fangen und ein 10Kg+ Fisch ging leider verloren.
Die Fotos hat meine Mutter geschossen und keins davon ist wirklich gelungen.


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

PETRI @all fänger!
Gruß tim


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern, 

Edit Ralle 24. Keine Fragen und Diskussionen hier


----------



## j4ni (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So nach knapp hundert Stunden Fischen dieses Jahr hab ich nun auch meinen ersten Fisch 2009...und was für eine Nummer: Ich war von Donnerstag Nachmittag bis Freitag Abend das zweite Mal dieses Jahr mit meinem Bruder an unserem Teich den wir zusammen mit ein paar Kumpels gepachtet haben. Da letztes Jahr einige Fische ins Holz verschwunden sind habe ich mich Donnerstag trotz der Tatsache, dass wir erst recht spät am See angekommen waren noch hingesetzt und habe alle drei Ruten mit 60er Monoschlagschnur versehen. Nachts war es dann verdammt ruhig und als ich morgens aus meinem Schlafsack schaue wird klar, dass es damit zusammenhängt, dass es Nachts noch auf -2 Grad gefallen war...Naja da es aber nach Sonne aussieht, beködere ich  neu und positioniere die Ruten auf den alten Plätzen. Während ich mich noch ein bischen ärgere, dass Jochen in der flachen Bucht wohl die Fische heute morgen auf seiner Seite hat, bin ich auch schon wieder weg geschlummert...man hat ja schließlich frei  Nach einem ziemlich ereignisslosen, sonnigen Vormittag habe ich dann am späten Mittag tatsächlich einen Biss....Yes! Aber es kommt wie es kommen mußte, trotz geschlossener Bremse zieht der Fisch ins Holz und zwar ins gleich ins richtig dichte. Vom Ufer geht jetzt nichts mehr der Fisch sitzt fest, bombenfest. Auch vom Boot aus ist ersteinmal nichts zu machen! F*ck, kein Schei** jetzt. Der erste Fisch dieses Jahr und gleich so eine Nummer...na das kann ja heiter werden. Der Fisch sitzt so tief im Unterholz, dass wir nichtmal an die Schlagschnur ran kommen....was nun? Zum Glück ist das unser See und so bleibt eigentlich nur eine Lösung - na gut zwei, aber bei den Wassertemperaturen fällt der A-Plan hinterher tauchen aus! Also schnell zur Hütte gerudert und die Säge geholt, der Fisch muss ja nunmal raus! Oder zumindest wollten wir Gewissheit haben, dass der Fisch wenigstens die Montage losgeworden ist. Wenn im folgenden von Säge die Rede ist, so meine ich damit so eine Mischung zwischen Messer und Fuchsschwanz was an einem Besenstiel befestigt ist und normalerweise zum Entasten benutzt wird...normalerweise! Die nächsten Stunden - insgesamt über drei! - haben ich und mein Bruder damit verbracht im ar***kalten Wasser unterwasser Äste abzusägen von einem nicht verankertem, wackelndem Schlauchboot was nach und nach an Luft verlor. Das war mal alles andere als "Erholung" zumal wir beide sicher waren, dass am anderen Ende auf keinen Fall mehr einen Fisch zu haben. Naja was tut man nicht alles. Schliesslich ist die Verbundenheit zu den "eigenen" Fischen doch nochmal größer und wenn man sich so wenigstens sicher sein konnte, dass der Fisch das Piercing und die Schnur los ist...bitte schön...soooo kalt ist es ja nicht...Nach einiger Zeit und Raummetern Holz über- und unterwasser meinte Jochen dann, er habe die Schlagschnurr und nach einigem Zerren schrie er dann Dinge wie Fisch, Hammer, ich seh ihn, er ist noch dran. Blöderweise hatten wir mittlerweile die Hauptschnur gekappt damit wir wenigstens die Rute aus dem Boot hatten, zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten wir schon über drei Stunden gesägt, gehackt und geflucht und an einen Fisch glaubte eh schon keiner mehr...also musste der FIsch vom Boot aus mit der Hand ausgedrillt werden, was sich auch als relativ einfach erwies nachdem wir uns und das Boot erstmal aus den Bäumen hatten! Nur wie den Fisch nun landen? Der Kescher...naja sagen wir mal so es war doch recht eng auf dem Boot, an einen Fisch glaubte zu der Zeit eh keiner mehr und besagter Grossfischkescher war nunmal mit einem Schwimmkörper versehen...Ja ich habe ihn fluchend vom Boot geworfen weil er mir auf die Nerven gegangen war...im Nachhinein dumm, ja das sehe ich ein! Blieben also nur noch Handlandung, zum Kescher schwimmen...oder? Zum Glück habe ich mir mal einen "Brassenkescher" zugelegt um nicht immer den schönen, großen Kescher voll zu schleimen, jetzt musste meine Freundin uns den nur noch zuwerfen....naja und der Fisch dann noch da hinein passen. Um es abzukürzen: Guter Schmiss, kopfüber passte er so gerade hinein und YES! Unglaublich, ich glaube wir haben trotz patschnasser Kleidung, schmerzenden Armen und deutlichen Anzeichen von Unterkühlung mindestens fünf Minuten getanzt und geschrien! Was ein hammer Fisch und was für eine Show. Die Photos sind leider Gottes beschissen, aber die Nummer vergesse weder ich noch mein Bruder so schnell! Schei** auf die Photos, keep the emotions. Aber trotz mieser Einstellungen, hier ist er nun mein erster Fisch 2009 mit 35 Pfund und ein paar Gramm! Hammer! In Anlehnung an den Cassienfisch trägt er nun den Namen Boule


----------



## Siermann (21. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Super fisch und supper storry!!
mfg tim


----------



## Johnnie Walker (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow!
Respekt, soviel Einsatz hätten wohl nur die Wenigsten gezeigt!
Hammer Fisch!

Sorry für OT...


----------



## GuidoOo (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

#6
mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen!


----------



## Marc 24 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Was für eine Aktion |bigeyes. Ich finde es sehr vorbildlich, wenn Angler noch alles mögliche geben, um dem Karpfen die Chance zu geben, ohne gesamte Montage weiterzuschwimmen. Ich bin im Herbst bei schon beachtlich kaltem Wasser reingesprungen und habe den Fisch befreit |uhoh:. Wenn das ganze dann noch wie bei euch belohnt wird, umso besser #6. Meiner war weg, aber ohne Montage . Macht weiter so Jungs und zieht noch einige von den Bomben raus #h.

Gruß Marc


----------



## MattenZander (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen und petri an alle Fänger 

Ich wollte es gern mal im laufe der woche auf karpfen versuchen.

Edit Ralle 24:

Hier bitte keine Fragen, dazu kann man ein eigenes Thema eröffnen.


----------



## tarpoon (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ein traum j4ni) man sieht dir die freude wahrlich an...

gruß heiko


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So bin auch wieder hier  war am Samstag  Fischen nach dem ich ca 2 Wochen gefüttert habe.

auser 2 kurtzen pipern auf 24 murmeln ging nix  nach einhollen der Montage stellte ich leider fest das das Haar komplet weg war.

Hecht69 @ Schau mal aufs Datum wan der Eintrag war


----------



## G-hunter (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

fettes petri zum 19,5kg karpfen ^^


----------



## Carpkiller07 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So,war heute das erste mal draußen am neuen Teich.
1. Stunde vor Ende dann der ersähnte Biss.
Ergebniss: Ein wunderschöner, 13 Pfund schwerer, Schuppi.

Gefangen auf nen BLB Pop´up..........

Habe noch bessere Bilder,die sind aber noch beim Collegen auf der Cam.Werde die anderen Bilder bei gelegenheit auch mal einstellen.


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

PETRI HEIL nen  echt super fisch!
mfg tim


----------



## nExX (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

superschöne fische, am we gehts für mich wieder los 
petri an alle fänger


----------



## G-hunter (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöner karpfen sieht gut aus


----------



## carp-fighter (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich habe es endlich geschaft. Hier sind die drei die ich vorletztes we gefangen habe.
Leider unforteilhafft aufgenommen.Aber die nächsten werden besser.Wenn ich meine Kamera dabei habe und mein Kollege mich dann ablichtet.


----------



## Siermann (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ganz schön gewichtige sachen!PETRI!
mfg tim


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Na klasse und ich fange 2 tolle Alande von ca.50cm auf meine 20er Boilies^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Na klasse und ich fange 2 tolle Alande von ca.50cm auf meine 20er Boilies^^



Das ist nun schon der 100te Beitrag in diesem Fred #6
Das nur Nebenbei,erstmal Petrie zu den Alanden,irgentwoher kenne ich dieses Phänomen :q sihe Aktuelle Friedfischfänge |rolleyes


----------



## Johannlia (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Edit Ralle 24

Bitte hier keine Fragen stellen. Dazu kann man ein Thema im Forum aufmachen.


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Johannlia schrieb:


> Hier Johannlia, habe eine Frage an die Karpfenangler,wie macht Ihr die Boilies? und die Montage mit der Haarmontage? Macht doch mal ne Skizze, ich würde mich freuen, sage schon mal danke.
> Johannlia          erwarte eure Nachricht.



Ehm ja,passt irgentwie nicht ganz hier rein,für Hilfe bei Boilies geh in '' Boilie Marke Eigenbau..'' für Hilfe bei Rig's und Co Gibt's neben der Suchfunktion auchn eine Eigene Seite namend '' Montagen ''  #6

Ach ja , @ Carpkiller 07 

Petri :q:q


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja, war jetzt 2 mal los und habe 1 Karpfen und 3 Alande...
Also aktiv sind die Fische schon, nur die Karpfen wollten nicht...
Aber immerhin 2 Fische gefangen.
Mein Freund, der eine Stelle neben mir gesessen hat, hat geblankt


----------



## fjordsepp (23. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@carpkiller07
schöner Fisch,bestimmt Bruder oder Schwester von meinem!


----------



## //Toller Hecht// (24. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle


----------



## Siermann (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

17:21 -ein  dumpfer schrei durchdrang den abendlichen nieselregen,der grund  ich hatte den neuen vereinsteichrekord gecknakt !!!! aber lest selbst!
Mit einem 8mm Bait tech pellet und einer handvoll pellets auf den futterplatz ,ging schun nach  5min ansitz der erste Run
Nach recht gutem Drill (dachte es sei ein größerer!) dan die gewissheit,es hing kein Wallerchen oder ähnliches dran sondern ein ca.10pfund schwerer spiegler und nach insgesamt 5 weiteren minuten konnte ich ihn dan über den Kescher ziehen!
Hier alles in Zahlen:
zeit 17:21uhr
datum 25.3.09
gewicht 11pfd (neuer vereinsteichrekord-der alte lag bei 9 1/2 pfd)
länge 64cm
gruß tim
(mein größter hatte zwar fast das 3fache an gewicht aber im vereinsteich is das eine riesige seltenheit das unsere Rüssler dort so groß werden  ,durchscdhnitt ist 40cm)


----------



## Siermann (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

bILDER FOLGEN :::::


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Servus,
hab au letzten Freitag nen Schuppi gefangen. 90cm bei geschätzten 15kg...
Um 1.00Uhr hatter aufen selbstgerollten Erdnussboilie gebissen, war aber noch ziemlich träge,das Wasser bei uns hat au erst 5-6 grad.

Bilder gibts leider keine, da ich ihn nich so lang draußen(-3grad) lassen wollt. War einfach zu kalt un der Schuppi hat au voll gedampft...

Gruß:vik:


----------



## Carpkiller07 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier noch ein besseres Bild


----------



## Thecatfisch (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

''Klein'' aber Makellos


----------



## Dave77 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab heute beim ersten Ansitz am Vereinssee meinen ersten Karpfen im Jahr 2009 gefangen. Der Schuppi war 80 cm lang und wog 7,6 Kilo. Bisher mein Größter. Gefangen hab ich mein persönliches U-Boot auf eine Hartmaiskette.
mfg
Dave


----------



## gringo92 (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

geiles teil *______*
glückwunsch


----------



## scholl (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

*Petri schöner Fisch!!    
freue mich drauf das das Wetter besser wird!|uhoh:*


----------



## Nico HB (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil an alle Fänger, hoffe ich kann morgen auch Bilder Posten!!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (27. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern,
hoffe, dass ich morgen auch mal was an den Haken bekomme!


----------



## maesox (28. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo,

den hier gabs heut Morgen:

http://img14.*ih.us/img14/7775/karpfen1n.jpg


TL
Matze


----------



## Johnnie Walker (28. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ein 20Kg Karpfen auf Barschtackle.....???
Petri.


----------



## maesox (28. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dito...richtig gelesen!!!!!

2.10er Hornet


----------



## Nico HB (28. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So heute auch den ersten kurzansitz gemacht, war ein echtes Sauwetter, aber das kurze anfüttern die woche über hat sich gelohnt, ich konnte einen 24Pfund schweren Spigler auf die Matte legen.





Der Drill ging für diese Jahreszeit, nach 3 minuten war das ganze aber vorbei und er war im Kescher, der auch endlich eingeweiht wurde, genau wie dei rute und die Rolle.

Gefangen habe ich ihn auf Hartmais den ich ein wenig mit Anis aufgepeppt habe


----------



## Karpfencrack (28. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ nico der fisch muss ziemlich dick gewesen sein ,hätt ihn kleiner geschätzt

Petri!!!!


auch an maesox ein großes petri,solche fische fangen die meisten nicht mal mit boilies und du machst das mit dem barschtackel, war sicher ein geiler drill


----------



## maesox (28. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Danke#6

Was heißt....es war wie gesagt ne Twitching Hornet. Die hat schon ein verdammt gutes Rückrat. Es war hart,hat aber funktioniert. Als Schnur hatte ich ne 10lb PowerPro mit nem 0,41er FC Vorfach.

Es war schon machbar....aber immer muß sowas nicht sein!!#d


----------



## fetti05 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen war heute zum ersten mal karpfen angeln.
zwei schöne spiegler konnte ich mit frolic am haar überlisten.
1. 58 cm
2. 70 cm
Und einen habe ich im drill verloren #q knoten am hacken hat nicht gehalten.
für das erste mal doch grnicht schlecht oder?
angelzeit war übrigens von 8.00 uhr bis 14.00 uhr alle drei bisse kammen zwischen 11.00 uhr und 12.30 uhr 

gruß fetti05


----------



## Koalano1 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri!


----------



## teddy88 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

erstmal Petri an dich FETTI05 fürs erste mal echt nich schlecht!!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (29. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Oh maaaaaaaaaaaaan!!!
Mir sind heute 2 durch die Lappen gegangen..... -.-

Aber allen andern PETRI


----------



## Chris93 (29. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nabend, ich war heute spontan mal 2 Stunden mit der Matchrute an nem See. Das Ergebnis waren 10 Kilo Spiegelkarpfen, allerdings waren es 11 Fische^^ Alles nur Satzis hat aber Spass gemacht.

Chris


----------



## jepi1 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War gestern bei mir am Kanal mit meinem großen und konnten dann nach nicht all zu langem warten auch unseren ersten Spiegler für das Jahr verhaften. ( auf Wurm ) Er war zwar bloß 38 cm groß, aber wie sagt man " klein aber fein oder  die Masse bringt es ".


----------



## dudausg (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi,
petri auch von mir... 

gruß dennis


----------



## Kleenus (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey !

Sonntag Morgen um kurz nach Mitternacht bekam ich einen sehr zögerlichen Biss, es war meine erste Session in diesem Jahr und ich fing schon fast an zu fluchen . 
"Scheiß Brasse" ! 
Der Fisch ließ sich ranpumpen wie nen Ast. 
Leider konnte ich nichts sehen da es sehr bewölkt war und ich keine Lampe bei mir hatte. 
Kurz vorm Ufer plötzlich wilde Fluchten und nach einem anstrengenden Drill konnte ich dann meinen ersten Fisch im Jahr 2009 landen . 

Es war ein Graser von 100,5 cm und 11,2 Kg. :l

Das nenn ich mal nen guten Saisonstart =)


----------



## Nolfravel (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri heil,

Echt geiles Teil und total geiler Start...
Ich hoff ich komm dieses jahr auch mal zum Karpfenangeln...


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Marc 24 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow echt schöner Fisch, bei dir sind die Graser alle eher am Köder als die Schuppis oder Spiegler |supergri.


----------



## Nico HB (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zum geilen Graser, da wo ich fische gibt es glaube ich keine.Habe zumindest noch nie einen gefangen, und weiß auch von keinem der mal einen gefangen hat


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und wieder gab´s Warnungen und Verwarnungen, bis auch der letzte begriffen hat, dass hier kein off topic geduldet wird.


----------



## Pauli1990 (30. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow Petri zu den zwei Spiegler und den schönen Graser.
Werde Freitag zu Samstag mal ne Session starten da soll es ja super Wetter werden 
(Bis 20°:l ) , das sind beste Voraussetzungen da muss das Wasser schon etwas wärmer sein und die Karpfen aktiver als bei meinem letzten Ansitz .....#d

Mfg Pauli :vik:


----------



## Hanno (31. März 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jo, dickes Petri euch allen auch von mir!
Ich war diesen Samstag auch los, hatte aber keinen einzigen run.....:c
Naja, jedenfalls bin ich von Montag bis Mittwoch nächste Woche am Wasser, wird die erste over night session dieses Jahr, mal sehn was es bringt.....
Ich hoffe mal etwas mehr.....|rolleyes|supergri
Hanno


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Ich hatte heute keine Schule und war natürlich an einem See angeln.:vik:
Ich konnte von 8 Uhr morgens bis 6 Uhr abends 7 Karpfen fangen. Das Gewicht war von 3,5-8kg. 
Gefangen habe ich sie auf selfmade Fischboilie und mit Hot Demons von der Firma Dynamite Baits.
Als schönen Beifang konnte ich noch einen Albino Zwergwels fangen.#6
Hier noch einige Fotos von den größeren:

mfG Lukas


----------



## aircut (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Lukas(Südtirol)

Schöne Karpfen#6
Petri Heil|schild-g


----------



## jepi1 (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war heute für 2,5 Stunden wieder bei mir am Kanal und konnte wieder 3 Spiegler überreden mit zu kommen. 1 x45cm, 1 x38cm,1 x37cm.


----------



## aircut (1. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



jepi1 schrieb:


> war heute für 2,5 Stunden wieder bei mir am Kanal und konnte wieder 3 Spiegler überreden mit zu kommen. 1 x45cm, 1 x38cm,1 x37cm.


|schild-g


----------



## Koalano1 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War gestern ein bischen los und hab mal geschaut was die Karpfen so machen.
Konnte leider nur einen kleinen erwischen.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/4710/img2121e.jpg

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/1894/img2124o.jpg

Und weg ist er

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/2596/img2132l.jpg


----------



## -qwertz- (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle fänger

@koalano1 
geile bilder #6


bin am Wochenende auch mal wieder |supergri raus


greez
kevin


----------



## tarpoon (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wirklich spitzen bilder


----------



## Steve Deluxe (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

toller fang und geile bilder


----------



## Pauli1990 (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

|bigeyes wow was für geile bilder, die sehen mal richtig gut aus :m und der fisch natürlich auch


----------



## Canna (2. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Biss auf 3 Maiskörner Petri heil ...95cm lang 
http://img12.*ih.us/img12/5886/imag0118j.jpg


----------



## Johnnie Walker (3. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@koala1
Sehr schöne Fotos!


----------



## rued92 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Alles sehr schöne bilder
war von motag auf dienstag draußen hat aber nix gebissen außer ner kleinen Brasse
werde aber am wochenende mal schaun ob ich zeit finde 
MFG 
Sören


----------



## CARPDOKTOR (3. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ERST EINMAL EIN DICKES PETRI !!! BIN HEUTE AUCH AM START MAL SCHAUN WAS SO GEHT ?? BERICHTE AM SONNTAG ABEND !!! GRUSS UND RASSENDE ROLLEN |wavey:


----------



## Canna (3. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri heil Carpdoktor #h 

Sehr schöne fische hier ALLE :l


----------



## Angler38471 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mein Kumpel und ich waren seit dienstag, 31.3. an unserem Vereinskiessee mit selbstgemachten Boilies anfüttern. Wir waren gestern 2.4. mal los so 4 Stunden bis 13Uhr ... nichts Biss trotz tagelanger Sonne.In den nächsten Tagen werden wir mal wieder hinfahren es versuchen.


----------



## Angler38471 (3. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Gute Fänge !!!,  Petri Heil !


----------



## rice (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

moin moin

Frische Meldung vom wasser:q

ein kleiner Grasser ( 68cm ) wurde an einem 20mm Monstercrab aufgefunden.
das Wasser is nich grade warm um die 9 Grad war wo der Grund warum er ma an die frische Luft wollte|supergri nur hat er festgestellt das es draußen nur 1 Grad war daher hat er sich entschlossen wieder schwimmen zu gehn.

Bild hier :
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2437755#post2437755

bekomm des irgendwie nich noch ma gepostet;+#c

so nu geh ich weiter Fischen

gruß rice


----------



## jepi1 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war gestern wieder am Kanal, ahbe wieder 2 Spiegler fangen können 1x 42cm u. 1x 46cm


----------



## Siermann (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@rice:|good:|good:#v

War heute auch mal am Vormittag draußen .Erfolg= gleich 0, nicht mal ein Zupfer o.Ä ,selbst unsere Vereinsstipper haben heute nichts ausergewöhnliches  erwischt!
gruß & weiterhin an alle ein kräftiges PETRI


----------



## miosga (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier mein "Fangbericht":
Am Mittwoch begann ich mit dem Anfüttern von Hartmais. Es landeten morgens je 0,5 kg gekochter Hartmais im Wasser. Heue morgen fuhr ich dann zum Gewässer, fütterte noch kurz an und begann mit dem Angeln. Beide Ruten mit Mais am Haar und 4 Stunden warten. Bis auf einem springenden Karpfen in der Nähe meines Köders war nichts zu holen. Kein Biss, kein Fisch. 

Petri an die anderen erfolgreichen Fänger!


----------



## Angler38471 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



> war gestern wieder am Kanal, ahbe wieder 2 Spiegler fangen können 1x 42cm u. 1x 46cm
> __________________
> *Gruß Jens*



Warst du am Mlk?
Wenn ja, an welchem Dorf oder Stadt?


----------



## Angler38471 (4. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

jepi?


----------



## Siermann (5. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habe heute mal bei uns am Baggersee angesessen!!! Zuerst kamen 1/2 kg Boilies an die tiefste stelle des Gewässers samt Festbleimontagen.Nachdem ich aufgewacht bin(war in der vergangenen nacht bis 1:30 uhr m meinem opa auf ansitz) sah ich wie 5 kleine K2Spiegler die flache Uferzone vor mir nach Fressbaren absuchen. Eine Montage umgebaut auf Pose ,ein Maiskorn drauf-und noch mal schauen =ja sie sind noch immer da und Gründeln ,also jetzt schnell die leichte Pose rein ,gefolgt v ca.einer handvoll Dosenmais-und nach nicht mal 5 min hatte ich den ersten-größer als ich dachte (41cm)-also doch kein K2


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (5. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

boa ich warte leider noch auf den ersten Fisch 2009...

tolle Bilder!


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sou |wavey:

Komme gerade von ner 2 Tages Session mit 4 Kollegen wieder..

Wetter war eigentlich bis auf einen etwas stärkeren Regenschauer am Samstag Morgen um halb 4 super.Nebel war Morens auch mit dabei und soo Kalt wars nicht.Eigentlich perfekte Bedingungen, die Futterplätze wurden 3 Tage befüttert und wir waren relativ gut vorbereitet.Mit insgesamt 10 Ruten rückten wir den fischen zu Leibe.Jeweils die 2 te Rute wurde mit einem '' Satzkarpfenmagnet'' bestückt,der aus Micro Pellets,kleingemeiselten Fisch-Boilies und kleingeschnittenem Frolic,eine echte Geruchskanone und ein (normalerweise) Satzkarpfenmagnet.

In der ersten Nach konnte Patrick bei dem Regenschauer einen schönen Karpfen von 18 Pfund landen.Glaube auf einem grellen Boilie der auf einem Maisteppich lag.

Am Morgen, ca um 9 bestückte ich meine Rute die mit einem Fluor Pop Up von DB ausgerüstet war ( und einem So'n Erdbeermaiskorn) neu und Frisch an meinen Maisteppich der genau in einer Ecke lag die ziemlich flach ist, und wo eine Birke das auswerfen ( nicht aber das rausfahren ) unmöglich machte,dazu kam ne Dose stink normaler Süßmais mit hinterher. Und sihe da, nach 5 Minuten sehe ich, ( stand direkt neben dem Pod und war was am gucken) wie mein Swinger erst nach unten, und dann ganz langsam nach oben ging.Rute aufgenommen und nach kurzem Drill ein schöner Graser von 12 Pfund.

Wenigstens kein Schneider #6

Naja, das war's dann auch was die Bisse anging.Aber es hat sich trotzdem gelohnt und ein paar Erfahrungen bin ich auch reicher( Lieber nen bissel zu viel als zu wenig Futter mitnehmen :q:q ).


----------



## Canna (5. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sieht aus als fliegt die linke rute 
Schöner fisch


----------



## Basti94 (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Waren heute Nacht auch auf Karpfen los.....
Ich habe leider nur eine kleine Brasse die auf Mais gegangen ist erwischt
mein Kumpel hat auch ne kleine Brasse und einen Aal aufen Wurm

Und mein anderer Kollege hatten einen 6Pfund Schuppi und einen
21Pfund Spiegler auf Frolic gefangen und ein Größerer ist ihm leider ausgeschlitzt....

Wetter war sehr gut kein Regen kein Nebel nur bisschen kalt aber egal...
Morgen geht es wieder los auf Karpfen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War eine Nacht mit einem Kollegen draußen und konnte zwei schöne Fische fangen mit 9 und 20 pfd.


----------



## Corvinus (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri!!!

Der "kleine" sieht auch besonders schön aus finde ich! Schöne Rückenflosse, einfach ein perfekter Fisch!

mfg


----------



## Siermann (6. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War heute mal an meiner frischen Futterstelle 2 Stunden angeln:hier das Ergebniss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=102243&stc=1&d=1239028058

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=102244&stc=1&d=1239028058

64cm-9pfd =nach nicht einmal 5 min ansitz!!!!!|supergri

Zwar kein besonders großer aber in diesem Gewässer(für mich unbekannt) ein recht schneller erfolg,die 4 stunden ausloten mit der lotrute(da boot nicht erlaubt ist) haben sich gelohnt ,für nächste Woche planen wir schon eine 4 tTages sitzung mit unserer Jugendgruppe#6:vik:

GRUß TIM

p:s: DER eIMER IM hINTERGRUND IST EIN 15liter Eimer


----------



## Allroundtalent (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

GLückwunsch den Fägnern!
Ab morgen gehts für mich auch mal endlich wieder 3tage ab ans wasser!:vik:#a​


----------



## Mefo23 (7. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wann: Heute 19:00Uhr
Wo: kleiner See
Womit: Mais
Wetter: Blitz und Donner^^

War heute mal auf Rotaugen & Co. mit Mais angeln, wollte mal sehen ob welche beissen, und siehe da, 2 Rotaugen von ca. 35cm und einen Schuppi von ca. 9Pfd., Kugelrund das Vieh^^
Hab etwa 45min. geangelt, noch 2-3 schöne Bisse verhauen, durch die 3-4 schönen Tage ist der See zum leben erwacht:vik:! Endlich vorbei die Winterpause.


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schön Schön 

Muss ich auch mal wieder nachlegen, wenn ich annen See komme,trotz Ferien sind bestimmte Termine immer so gelegt das man den Tag schon fast inne Tonne kloppen kann, naja,hoffentlich wird die 2te Woche da besser, ach Wettertechnisch.


----------



## CarpMetty (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin!
Endlich, mein erster Fisch 2009!
Ganz spontan gestern nur über Tag losgewesen!
Gegen ca. 16:00h dann mein erster lauf. Gefangen auf ein weißen V-Pop. Den 2.Lauf 10min später hab ich dann versemmelt. Naja, 18 pf hat er auf die Waage gebracht.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri,
War vorgestern los,hatte einen lauf aber leider nach 2-3 Minuten ausgeschlitzt,war wieder am neuen Teich.
Samstag bis Sonntag geht es dann endlich die erste Nacht raus,an den großen See,mal schaun was geht.
Ich werde Berichten.........................


----------



## aircut (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



CarpMetty schrieb:


> Moin!
> Endlich, mein erster Fisch 2009!
> Ganz spontan gestern nur über Tag losgewesen!
> Gegen ca. 16:00h dann mein erster lauf. Gefangen auf ein weißen V-Pop. Den 2.Lauf 10min später hab ich dann versemmelt. Naja, 18 pf hat er auf die Waage gebracht.



Petri Heil!|schild-g


----------



## CarpMetty (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin!
War heute schon wieder fürn paar Stunden los. So langsam hab ich das Gefühl, das lohnt sich kaum sich immer die Nächte um die Ohren zu schlagen, wenn die Tagsüber auch so gut beissen! Als erstes biss der etwas dunklere Karpfen so gegen 14:00h wieder auf einen weißen V-Pop. Der wog 17pf. Ca 30 min später biss der helle auf ein Fischboilie, garniert mit Imperial Baits Amino Gel, und brachte 19Pf auf die Waage.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petry jungs  sag ich da nur 

So auto ist bis oben hin geladen morgen gehts los richtung ulm bis montag  hoffe  das die fische  jetzt da oben schon laufen


----------



## Angler38471 (8. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Karfreitag gehts für mich zur Kieskuhle.Ich hab da seit letzten Dienstag,31.3. angefüttert, mit selbstgemachten Boilies.


----------



## darth carper (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War gestern auch ein paar Stunden los.
Ergebnis war ein schöner Spiegelkarpfen von 14,3kg.
Gebissen hat er auf einen Schneemann aus einem Pukka Baits Insomnia Boilie und einen Plastikmaiskorn.


----------



## Casualties (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

SO bei mir ist das Auto auch beladen,
Die Spods Gefütter und der Wind drückt direkt auf meinen
Platz, alles Perfekt jets müssen se nurnoch Beissen
:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri Carpmetty !

Und wie es scheint gehen jetzt mal alle so langsam los um ihre/n Oster-Karpfen zu fangen,Ich ebenso.

Die Spots ( wir fischen diesmal mit 8 Ruten zu viert, also etwa 1/3 des See ist besetzt  )
wurden Seit letzte Woche gut befüttert bzw unter Futter gehalten, dann eine kleine 3 Tagespause  und heute wird ein letztes mal gefüttert. Dann geht es Morgen inner früh um 5 annen See und ab dann wird bis Samstag Abend oder eventuel Sonntag Mittag gefischt.Mal sehn ob was läuft.


----------



## fischibald (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri Carpmetty !
> 
> Und wie es scheint gehen jetzt mal alle so langsam los um ihre/n Oster-Karpfen zu fangen,Ich ebenso.
> 
> ...


 
Hi ich wünsche dir viel erfolg, da der Kanal ja schon nicht so ergiebig war

Gruß jan


----------



## Spinnfisch (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich war am Montag und dienstag auf mittwoch und hab insgesamt 5 fische gefangen - 3 karpfen bis 10 pfund und 2 ähnlich große giebel 3 fische ham auf uwe wangerins carpets , 1 auf hartmais und einer auf selfmade boilie und 2 maiskörner mein kumpel hat auch einen karpfen auf meinen selfmade boilie gefangen


----------



## zrako (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nach 8 blanktagen konnte ich heut morgen um 8 uhr den ersten fisch im jahre 2009 landen.

.......gleich ein ordentlicher.....
..............35pfund|supergri

http://img.webme.com/pic/z/zrako/35er.jpg
http://img.webme.com/pic/z/zrako/img_21811.jpg


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hehe, genauso groß wie unserer 

Petri Herr Hardcore Carp Fischer


----------



## Eisenhelm (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nu kann ich mich hier auch mal eintragen. Seit letztem Jahr gehts bei mir auf Karpfen. Das erste Jahr war mau, aber der Saisonstart 2009 ist geglückt. War letzte Woche für nen paar Tage an nen (privaten) Altarm der Vechte (bei Holland).
Gebissen auf Maiskette (3 normale + gelber popup Mais).
Knapp 28 Pfund bei 88cm. :q

Nur das mit den Fotos muss besser werden ...


----------



## Karpfencrack (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mein erster carp 2009


----------



## Angler38471 (9. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Super Fänge habt ihr da gemacht !!!
Petri Heil


----------



## -qwertz- (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin

War auch heut mal für ein paar stunden an der Lippe und siehe da es hat sich gelohnt :vik:

Mein erster Karpfen auf den ich lange gewartet habe und dazu noch auf einen selfmade #6

ca. 17pfd, leider spinnte die Waage naja auch net so wichtig auf jeden fall ist der Ban gebrochen |laola:

natürlich wurd er nach den Fotos schonend released


----------



## fischibald (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> War auch heut mal für ein paar stunden an der Lippe und siehe da es hat sich gelohnt :vik:
> 
> ...


 


Petri saubere Leistung #v ich glaube ich sollte auch mal wieder raus.

Gruß jan


----------



## Rxbinhx (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich werde mir morgen, nach dem langen Winter  endlich mal wieder ne Nacht um die Ohren schlagen. 

Am Sonntag wird dann berichtet.

Gruss


----------



## D.A.M (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Echt großes Petri an euch #6
Ich mache dann auch gleich weg zum Angeln bis Montag bin ich dann weg werde euch berichten wie es war .


----------



## Hanno (10. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi Leute!
Ich und mein Kumpel waren von Sonntag bis Mittwoch los und haben insgesamt 4 Karpfen auf die Matte legen können! 
Die Gewichte waren 18, 8 und zwei mal 15 Pfund!
Es waren die ersten Fische für uns dieses Jahr, dazu noch an einem neuen See mit neuen Boilies und so weiter, also war die Freude noch umso größer! 
Insgesamt ein unvergesslicher trip!^^

Bilder folgen! 
Und auch von mir ein Petri an alle anderen Fänger! #6
Hanno


----------



## Xarrox (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



-qwertz- schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> War auch heut mal für ein paar stunden an der Lippe und siehe da es hat sich gelohnt :vik:
> 
> ...



Sauber  sie sind also Aktiv

Dickes Petri von Mir


----------



## hotabych (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi Leute,

hier mal mein Fang von gestern abend. So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert. Rute ausgeworfen, Back Lead in die Schnur und abgesenkt, Rute aufs Pod und die Bremse aufgemacht. Wollte gerade den Swinger einhängen da geht die Schnur schon ab|kopfkrat, der Bissanzeiger war noch gar nicht eingeschaltet. Im ersten Moment habe ich wahrscheinlich ganz doof geschaut, der Angelkollege hätte sich fast kaputt gelacht, seine Ruten waren schon seit über einer Stunde im Wasser. Der knapp über 19 Pfund schwere Schuppi hatte es besonders eilig:vik:

Im weiteren Verlauf des Abends und in der Nacht blieb es leider bei diesem einen Fisch.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## -qwertz- (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zum Schuppi #6:vik:


wo warst du den wen ich fragen darf?


greez
kevin


----------



## MrFloppy (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mein erster "guter" dieses jahr: 85cm, gewicht ?? schätze ihen auf gute 20 pfund oder mehr. leider hatte ich nur das handy dabei, und das hat keinen selbstauslöser.


----------



## Xarrox (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



hotabych schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hier mal mein Fang von gestern abend. So etwas ist mir noch nie passiert. Rute ausgeworfen, Back Lead in die Schnur und abgesenkt, Rute aufs Pod und die Bremse aufgemacht. Wollte gerade den Swinger einhängen da geht die Schnur schon ab|kopfkrat, der Bissanzeiger war noch gar nicht eingeschaltet. Im ersten Moment habe ich wahrscheinlich ganz doof geschaut, der Angelkollege hätte sich fast kaputt gelacht, seine Ruten waren schon seit über einer Stunde im Wasser. Der knapp über 19 Pfund schwere Schuppi hatte es besonders eilig:vik:
> 
> ...



Petri Andreas man man man Kevin du man jetzt muss ich endlich nachziehen |wavey:

Schöner Schuppi wo warst du auch Lippe??

Gruß Daniel


----------



## johnmoped (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri euch allen! Ich bin grad von 2 Nächten in Meklenburg zurück. Leider konnten wir zu zweit keinen Biss verzeichnen. Wasser war wohl noch zu kalt und der Wind stand ungünstig... naja, die Saison ist noch lang :vik:


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Bin gestern Abend von meinem 3 Tages Trip zurückgekehrt. Mit Erfolg.
Der See "Oasi" in Mantova ist ein sehr schöner See, aber auch sehr schwierig. Ich habe dort mit einigen Einheimischen geredet und die haben gesagt wenn man in diesem See was fängt dann kann man froh sein.
Ich habe 3 Karpfen zwischen 5 und 9kg gefangen und war mit diesem Ergebnis mehr als zufrieden denn ich habe diese Karpfen auf selfmade Boilies gefangen.
Am letzten Tag am Morgen hatte ich einen schönen Run und dachte mir auch beim Drill, dass das sicher ein Karpfen wäre, aber als der Fisch am Ufer war sah ich dass es ein Streifenbarsch war. Ich war sehr erstaunt über diesen schönen Beifang, denn er brachte 2kg auf die Waage.
Hier noch einige Bilder:

mfgG Lukas


----------



## Angler38471 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil !!! 
Nen schönen riesigen Streifenbarsch haste dir da gesichtert !!!


----------



## Koalano1 (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nabend!
Petri an die Fänger!
Ich war gestern auch ein bischen am Wasser und hab´s auf Karpfen versucht und das super Wetter genossen.
Es hat auch nicht lange gedauert und ich hatte den Drill meines lebens, aber seht selbst!#6

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/5251/img2159h.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/9180/img2158iza.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/9602/img2161y.jpg

http://img4.*ih.us/img4/8454/img2165x.jpg

Nachdem ich noch zwei von diesen Größenwahnsinnigen Fichern am Haken hatte, hab ich auf Teig umgesetellt und nach kurzer Zeit gabs einen richtigen Fisch.
Hier die Bilder
http://img7.*ih.us/img7/4204/img2168fnm.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/1554/img2166a.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/9975/img2169d.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/9620/img2173e.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/5340/img2178c.jpg

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/3844/img2181h.jpg

Natürlich durfte er wieder schwimmen

http://img7.*ih.us/img7/3968/img2186c.jpg


----------



## Speedfisher (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri!!
Aber wie kriegst du so hammer Bilder hin? :l

Werde am Dienstag mal mein Glück versuchen.


----------



## Nico HB (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Spiegelreflexkamera heißt da sicherlich das Zauberwort


----------



## aircut (11. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@  Koalano1

Petri Heil zu den Fischen |schild-g
#r


----------



## Johnnie Walker (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!

@Koala1
Deine Bilder sind super, jedoch würde ich die posts auf 1 bis maximal 2 Fotos pro Fisch beschränken, sieht meiner Meinung nach dann ''noch'' besser aus


----------



## thiax (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

koalano.
sehr schicke pics. gefällt


----------



## Nico HB (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So mal eben die Beiden Fische die mein Kumpel und ich fangen konnten.

Einmal 75cm und Pfund Spiegler, gefangen auf Frolic













Und hier der Schuppi von meinem Kumpel, 65cm und 9Pfund, gefangen auf Mais und Maden








Und den Kollegen hatte mein Kumpel vorgsten auf mais gefangen.Er hatte leider keine Waage und maßband dabei.
Aber er schätzt ihn so auf 12-13Kg





Heute muss ich leider Malochen, aber morgen wird die erst Nachtsession gesatartet, mal schauen was da so geht.

Petri Heil

MFG Nico


----------



## Blackfoot (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri,schöne Karpfen hab ihr gefangen.#6

Gruss Tommy!|wavey:


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Eben.
So jetzt wieder Fisch.
3 Tage los gewesen bis eine Stunde vor Ende nicht einen Biss gehabt und dann doch noch das erlösende schrein des Bissanzeigers.
Gewicht,schätze ihn auf 24 Pfund(Waage war leider defekt)
Gefangen auf nen BLB Pop´up Gorilla Banana.


----------



## Nico HB (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schönes Ding, Petri Heil


----------



## Fragmaster (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Tolle Fische, 

Petri Heil


----------



## Canna (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jetzt gehen die Hechte schon auf Boilis los :q

Nette fische petri heil


----------



## G-hunter (12. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

netter beifang petri


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

''Netter'' Beifang... 
Hammer Teil!
Petri allen Fängern!


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sensationell...Toller Beifang.

Fetter Hecht... Wowow#6


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja richtig geiler Hecht.

Ich war vorgestern mal los, aber es tat sich überhaupt nichts.
Aber auch in den anderen Seen in unserer Region wurde kein einziger Carp gefangen. Die haben sich alle voll gefressen mit dem Grünzeug, was jetzt hoch kommt.
Einzig Brassen beißen noch, und die sind kugelrund von dem Zeug.


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mahlzeit #h
Komme gerade vom See, an dem ich die letzen 4 Tage verbracht habe.

Saugeiles Wetter bis auf Samstag Abend, wo ein übelstes Gewitter über den See zog,bzw knapp dran vorbei.

Sonst sehr warm und die ganze Zeit Sonne |supergri

In diesen Tagen haben wir so viel Müll gemacht bzw. so viele Sachen, das ich nicht anfangen will , die aufzuzählen.

Die ersten 3 Nächte war es eher verhalten, pro Nacht ein Fisch, aber die Nacht von Sonntag auf Montag war echt Gut.

Alleine bei mir 4 kleinere Karpfen von 3-5kg und 1 makelloser Schuppi von 21pfund => 10.50kg.

Die kleineren bissen auf Frolic / Scuid & Octopus Kombi und der Größer biss auf ( jetzt kommt der Name :q ) Jeweils 2 Halbe Boilies in 2 verschiedenen Geschmäkern, nämlich einmal Scuid & Octopus und eine Hälfte Fresh fish Mussel and Oyster in 20 mm von DB.

Waren jedenfalls sehr schöne Tage anner Kiesgrube, mal gucken was die Woche über und am Weekend beim Junior Carp Meeting geht #h

Tight Lines Jungs #6


----------



## 48pfünder (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So nun hab auch ich die Saison für mich eröffnet. Guter Anfang, Spiegler 26Pfd. zwar nicht lang aber dafür breit und dick  

Gebissen hat er am morgen gegen 6.20 uhr. Ganz klassisch, Kartoffel mit Tauwurm am 4er Haken an einer Laufposenmontage. Aufgrund der leichten Posenrute hat der Drill richtig Laune gemacht.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri allen erst mal,  komm auch wieder von meinem Tripp

5 Tage Sonne pur nur leider die Carps wollten nicht beisen aber komischer weise in den ganzen Seen in der umgebung wo etwas grösser waren.


----------



## GuidoOo (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hui =)
Schön zu sehen die Fänge!:l
PS: Das mit den Hechten ist" normal" haben auchschon mehrere auf Mais usw gefangen 

Achja, hab gerade 1,3 kg Futter an meinem Spot vorgefüttert!
mal sehen ob was geht^^


----------



## Casualties (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab dan nauch mal Zugeschlagen und
Sogar ein paar beifenge waren dabei :m
n Zander mit nem Vollrunn ?
für was Sensibel auf Zander angeln
wenn die nen Boilie reinpfeffer


----------



## Angler38471 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Guter Beifang petri!


----------



## hecht990 (13. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle !! 
War von gestern auf heute auch mal los 
konnte 2 Brassen  und einen 8pfund Karpfen und einen von 41pfund landen


----------



## KarpfenFan (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri zu den fischen ^^


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Tolle Fische. Ich hoffe ich kann nächste WE auch mal zuschlagen.;-))


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Servus,
war au mal los von Fr. auf So. 3 schöne Schuppis ham auf nen selbstgerollten Erdnussboilie gebissen.
1: 14,5kg
2: 18kg
3: 16kg
Sin au nimmer so träge, die haben einen richtig schönen Drill abgegeben...
Gruß un schöne Fänge:vik:


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (14. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sorry geht mit den Bildern nur in zwei Posts....|kopfkrat


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



KK_karpfenkiller schrieb:


> sorry geht mit den Bildern nur in zwei Posts....|kopfkrat



Schöne Kamerade,
Jop der 10 kg Schuppi von mir hat mich auch schön auf Trapp gehalten und der Bremse keine Wirkliche Pause gegönnt |supergri|supergri

Kämpfen wie Sau, auch die kleineren.

Die zihen einfach ihre Bahnen und wenn sie mal kurz unter der Rutenspitze sind, gehts nochmal richtig ab :m

Jedenfalls Petri #h


----------



## rued92 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi,
war gestern und heute mit nem freund draußen 
lief eig garnich sooo schlecht 
2 spiegler mit 24 und 22 pfund und nen schuppi mit 13 pfund ^^


p.s. bilder fogen 

weiterhin gute fänge


----------



## Xarrox (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So auch ich Konnte meinen ersten Karpfen 09 au die Schuppen legen 
Ein schöner schuppi mit 78cm und 20pfd :vik::vik::vik:

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## Steffen90 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich hab auch meinen ersten.
ein 12 pfund schuppi
und ja die kämpfen im moment richtig gut....


----------



## rice (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

moin moin

bin Heut morgen von nem eine Nachttripp zurück und wurde heut morgen um 5.30 von nem schönen 68cm Schuppi mit 15 Pfund geweckt.

Ps: das Bild sagt zwar was anderres aber ich habe mich gefreut|supergri


----------



## karpfen2000 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

tag 

war mit nem kumpel am samstag nacht angeln und hab nen schönen 30 pfünder gefangen hammer drill und 84cm länge ein wunder schöne fisch ohne maken


----------



## julian123 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Da ist mir einer zuvorgekommen.
Ja Sören und ich waren gestern und heute draußen und konnten 3 Karpfen und 1 Brasse fangen.
Leider haben wir 2 weitere Karpfen im Drill verloren ne Sören #q|supergri
Die Karpfen hatten 24, 22 und 13 Pfund.
Wir haben sie alle auf Blb Fruity Thrill und SB excklusiv Fisch gefangen, die mit IB Carptrack Gel gepowdert waren. 

Ein Karpfen biss nachdem die Rute 10 min im wasser war und der andere gleich nach 1 min, ich muss ihm den Boilie direkt vor die nase gesetzt haben:m
Oder ob das an dem Wundergel lag|rolleyes
Jedenfalls blieben die Bissanzeiger der anderen beiden Ruten ohne Gelummantelung stumm.
Wir haben extrem flach in Tiefe von 90 cm - 160 gefischt und 4 Tage vorher jeweils 200 Gramm Boilies pro Spot gefüttert.

Petri den anderen Fängern !!

tight lines Julian


Edit:  Das ist Söören =)
Ich kann die andere Fotos leider nicht hochladen, ich weiß nicht warum, werds morgen nochmal probieren.


----------



## Nico HB (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin konnte heute morgen zwei schöne und Kampfstarke 16Pfund Schuppis auf die Matte legen.einmal 70cm und einmal 75cm





Bild ist sehr schlecht bessere folgen die Tage


----------



## gringo92 (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi leute , wird zeit das ich mich auch ma wieder melde.

schöne fische habt ihr gefangen , nachdem ich gestern ausem urlaub kam ging es auch sofort wieder ab am see, bei dem wetter ja nachvollziehbar *-* .

konnte 5karpfen erwischen , sind jetzt echt sehr aktiv.

hier mal die 3größten.
bin echt zufrieden wies gelaufen ist . .
partikel scheinen jetzt die richtige wahl zu sein .


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sauber Niclas


----------



## Steve Deluxe (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so war gestern auch mal los, zwar nicht speziel auf karpfen aber mitunter auch. und mein erster 2009er konnte gelandet werden. ich fing ihn auf mais am grund so um ca 13.30 uhr.
manche werden jetzt sagen dass es ein kleiner ist, aber für mich ist das schon ein ganz schöner:m#6. ( er hatte 60cm, gewicht leider unbekannt, aber ich schätze ihn so um die 10 pfund.) .es gibt in diesem gewässer auch nicht DIE RIESEN. dann gabs noch ein paar kleine rotaugen und barsche. mein kumpel der auch dabei war nahm manche davon mit, ich glaub er will sie demnächst grillen.

na ja , dedenfalls ein sehr schölner einstieg für mich karpfen saison 2009.


ps : noch sorry für das dumme schauen auf dem zweiten bild, gab kein besseres bild, ich bin nicht so das foto-modell!!!!!!!!


----------



## Canna (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sau schöne Fische Gringo wirklich respekt :m 
Petri heil an alle #h


----------



## Jens0883 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fänger!
@ Gringo: Das mit den Partikeln kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich habe dieses Jahr alle (5) Fische auf Mais gefangen und mit Taubenfutter angefüttert.


----------



## Hanno (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi!

Ich und mein Kumpel waren von Montag bis heute mal wieder los und haben insgesamt 5 Karpfen von 14, 14, 13, 19 und 7 Pfund auf die Matte legen können! Und auch ich muss mich dem anschließen, dass sie im Moment sehr sehr gut kämpfen!|supergri 
Ich Poste nachher noch die Bilder, ich hab sie noch nicht aufm Laptop! 
Hanno


----------



## Nico HB (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So hier sind die restlichen Bilder von mir zu finden

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=69485&page=299

MFG Nico


----------



## gringo92 (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier noch ein bild von dem schuppi auf dem ich wirklich sehr gut getroffen bin !.

;D.


----------



## Nico HB (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



gringo92 schrieb:


> hier noch ein bild von dem schuppi auf dem ich wirklich sehr gut getroffen bin !.
> 
> ;D.




Hauptsache die Haare liegen ))):vik:


----------



## lsski (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Hauptsache die Haare liegen ))):vik:


 
Nö bei so´n Fisch hätte ich auch ne nasse Hose

Tolles Foto Petri !#6

LG Jeff


----------



## Mini-Broesel (16. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so ich war auch ne Nacht draußen und kann 2 Fische und einen Fallbiss vermelden...|rolleyes

Den kleineren von den beiden Karpfen konnte ich mit Dosenmais an der Matchrute überlisten....war ein schöner Drill:l

Den anderen habe ich auf Hartmais vor einem Busch gekriegt.

(das 2te Bild ist wegen Selbstauslöser nicht so gut geworden#d)


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich zumindest sehe trotzdem nicht|kopfkrat


----------



## yassin (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Ich zumindest sehe trotzdem nicht|kopfkrat


dann hilf mir bitte#6


----------



## Noob-Flyer (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier die Bilder von Yassin:
http://img524.*ih.us/img524/9126/angelbilderricohandy029.jpg
http://img509.*ih.us/img509/3930/angelbilderricohandy033.jpg


----------



## yassin (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Noob-Flyer schrieb:


> Hier die Bilder von Yassin:
> http://img524.*ih.us/img524/9126/angelbilderricohandy029.jpg
> http://img509.*ih.us/img509/3930/angelbilderricohandy033.jpg


danke noch mal das du die rein gestellt hast 

dieses Paar hatte zeitgleich an zwei unterschiedlichen stellen gebissen der linke hatte 14 und der rechte und der unten (ist der gleiche)hatte 12 Pfund.
Petri noch mal an die anderen Fänger.


----------



## Canna (17. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wir waren heute mal los nichts großes aber hat gereicht um glücklich zu sein #6


----------



## gringo92 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hübsche fische habt ihr gefangen petri.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



gringo92 schrieb:


> hier noch ein bild von dem schuppi auf dem ich wirklich sehr gut getroffen bin !.
> 
> ;D.


 
Klasse Foto. Klasse Fisch.

Petri;-)


----------



## Jan77 (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nachtrag vom Ostersonntag.
Ein schöner Schuppi von 14 Pfd, gebissen auf flouro Mais von Enterprise Tackle.


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moinsen. komm grad vom wasser ... der erste bringt 42 pfund auf die waage der zweite kommt auf 36  :vik:  damit wäre mein persönliches saisonziel nach dem 3. ansitz schon geknackt


----------



## Joern k. (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Heute mal draußen gewesen , das kam dabei rum ...


----------



## Kohllibrie (18. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische habta da gefangen !

Mit Mais ^^


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geiler 42er!
Ein richtiges Wasserschwein.
Bei uns will momentan einfach nichts beißen, liegt vllt. auch draan, das bei uns im Teich das Kraut und die Algen geradezu explodiert sind.
Vllt fressen die sich damit auch so voll, wie die Brassen...


Aber auch noch petri an die anderen Fänger, allesamt geile Fische


----------



## Canna (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sehr schöne Fische


----------



## crossfire (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin

Gesten ein Abend 25er Schuppi beim Dortmund JuFi ,Bilder folgen.


----------



## Kohllibrie (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich war mal unterwegs und hab nen schuppi gezoggen

hat spaß gemacht

_97 cm Karpfen 21 Pf_


----------



## Joern k. (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja sehr schöner fang kohlibriee =)


----------



## Spezi1992 (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sieht ja fast aus, wie ein Wildkarpfen!!!


----------



## GuidoOo (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

^Mai, mai!
habt ihr geile Fische rausgezogen....
Komm gerade von Anangeln auf Karpfen vom Verein....13 Angler 1 Karpfen und 1 Brassen...
Natü nicht von mir 
Ich hasse dieses See 
IN diesem Sinne!
Petri!!


----------



## Kohllibrie (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Joah ab dieser größe fangen die an bei dem see leider keinen großen raus geholt |kopfkrat


----------



## Kohllibrie (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sorry habe vergessen den auch hoch zu laden

den hatte ich auch gefangen

den weiter oben habe ich mit erdbeer pellets gefangen und den hier mit Hartmais

:m #6


----------



## Canna (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schön jorn Petri heil


----------



## D.A.M (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So war heute auch drausen und konnte meinen ersten Fisch für 2009 landen ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen von 75 cm war das ein schöner drill .
Gefangen auf 20 mm Fischboilie .


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (19. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri zu den fischen


----------



## Siermann (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So hier mal meine 3 besten Fische meiner ersten längeren Karpfensitzung m nen paar Vereinsfreunden am Vereinsteich:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
Fast eine Woche NON-STOP FISCHEN:
32 Schleien auf Boilies(10mm erdbeer)=größte Schleie 48cm
1Karausche:43cm=erste Karausche aus diesem Teich
2Karpfen;(=größte 9pfd

ZUSÄTZLICH: auf der Pickerrute= 16 K2 Karpfen
43Schleien 
jede menge Plötzen + Rotfedern
gruß tim#h


----------



## Siermann (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So hier noch die goldige Karausche!Die wieder schwimmen durfte


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich konnte heute auch mal wieder einen fangen. gebissen hat er auf excl. Fish von Sucessfull Baits.

mfG Lukas


----------



## canale grande (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Durfte am WE.  den ersten Fisch der Saison verhaften
ein schöner Schuppi mit 20 Pfd.

Gruß Rüdiger


----------



## gringo92 (20. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

saubere sache jungs .

petri.
ich werde mittwoch eventuell mal an nen neuen pool .


----------



## Markomanne85 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mahlzeit ...

Gut, trage ich mich auch mal hier ein ...
letztes Wochenende war ich mit einem Freund am Teich ...
Hier das Resultat
Karpfen 12 & 16 kg
ein Hecht mit 10 kg

lg RR


----------



## Benny1982 (21. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Netter Schuppi von heute geschäzte 80cm und ziehmlich schwer da er voller laich war.

Schwimmt natürlich wieder #6

Leider nur ein Handybild aber besser wie nix.


----------



## rice (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hab da auch noch nen schnukelchen von 25 Pfund landen dürfen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geile fische jungs


----------



## gringo92 (22. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sauber weiter so , ich fahr morgen früh um 6 los =)


----------



## darth carper (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war gestern zu einer Tagessession los.
Konnte zwei Schuppenkarpfen von 13,1 und 15 kg verhaften.
Gebissen haben sie auf einen Successful Baits Halibut Hooker und ein weißes Plastikmaiskorn.


----------



## Thecatfisch (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri Jungs

Und ist geil zu sehen das seit diese Gratis Korda DVD draußen ist, ändern alle ihre Taktiken  Ist nur ein Eindruck


----------



## rued92 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den ganzen hamma Fischen 
bei mir gehts morgen los ^^
mal schaun was sich so machen lässt.

tight lines 
lg
Sören


----------



## gringo92 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri darth carper . hört sich gut an , ich hab geblanket. samstag gehts weiter.


----------



## Arno 08 (23. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Freude des Karpfenangelns,

Ihr habt ja schon schöne Fänge dabei, meinen glückwunsch !!!
Ich will am Samstag mit zwei Freunden aus Hannover eine 8 Tages tour bei Schwerin 
machen, mal sehen was dabei raus kommt.
Fangmeldung folgt mit Bilder.

*Catsch & Release  und Petri Heil*  :vik:


----------



## Veit (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Vor Beginn der Spinnangelsaison musste noch der "Anstands"-Karpfen her und um diesen zielsicher zu fangen, hatte ich mir an den vergangenen zwei Tagen eine Stelle an der Saale entsprechend vorgefüttert. Zwar war ich etwas unsicher, ob nach dem Temperaturrückgang etwas gehen würde, versuchte aber dennoch am vergangenen Abend mein Glück. Da ich den Platz immer erst bei Dunkelheit befüttert hatte, um nicht beobachtet zu werden, begann ich auch erst zu später Stunde mit meinem Ansitz. 
Erstaunlicherweise gab es während der gesamten drei Stunden keinen Brassen- oder Döbelbiss. Gegen 22:30 Uhr hatte ich den ersten "Run", welcher mit ziemlicher Sicherheit von einem Karpfen kam, jedoch funktionierte die Selbsthakmontage irgendwie nicht, so dass mein Anhieb ins Leere ging. Hätte es diesen Biss nicht gegeben, wäre ich wohl nicht mehr ewig sitzen geblieben, aber so bewies ich Sitzfleisch und wurde belohnt. Um Mitternacht gab es erneut einen Karpfenbiss und diesmal hing der Moosrücken sicher am mit Frolic bestückten Haarvorfach. Der Drill ließ auf ein ordentliches Exemplar schließen, denn erst nach 10 Minuten ermüdetet der Fisch ganz allmählich, obwohl die Strömung an der Stelle nicht stark war. Weitere 5 Minuten später glitt er dann über den Kescher und die Mission "Großkarpfen" war somit erfolgreich abgeschlossen.  Ein sehr schöner, schlanker Spiegler von glatten 80 cm, durfte nach dem Foto wieder zurück in sein Element.


----------



## August (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erst einmal Petri an alle Fänger bei den Super Karpfen traue ich mich garnicht meinen kleinen Schuppi von 50 cm zu Presentieren aber immerhin der erste dieses Jahr und wohl der letzte den die Hechtsaison Fängt bald an *Freu*

Gebissen hat er auf Dosenmais um die Mittagszeit herum

er durfte aber gleich danach wieder in sein element

so und nun kommt der auch noch dazu


----------



## Wattwurm62 (24. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zum Schuppi, August... Müssen es denn immer nur große sein? Viele fangen garnichts... :q


----------



## tarpoon (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

jahresziehl erreicht:q

hab heut bei einer kurzsession meinen diesjährigen ersten und mit sicherheit schönsten fisch gefangen. wie sagt man so schön, neuer see neues glück. auf grund des doch mitlerweile massiven angeldrucks in meinem hausgewässer der letzten jahren hatte ich mich entschlossen mir dieses jahr ein neues gewässer vor zu nehmen. einen wirklich schönen aber auch sehr schwierigen parksee. also heute nach dem frühstück boot und tackle ein gepackt und los. eigentlich wollte ich nur mit boot und tastblei nach ein paar guten spots suchen. auf grund der starken verschlammung des gewässers war/ist dieses extrem wichtig.
nachdem ein paar plätze gefunden waren legte ich die montagen aus und machte es mir gemütlich. die rute war höchstens 20min im wasser da folgte auch schon der run:k

köder: weißer squid popup von progressive baiting gedippt in shellfish/squid von nash

futter: selfmade method mix mit thunfisch und spice





ein wunderschöner zeiler


----------



## gringo92 (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri zu diesem geilen fisch .

20minuten an nem neuen see und schon ein biss , echt nicht übel ;o.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So, endlich mal wieder die Flaute beendet...^^
Fischlose Osterferien sind überwunden und zur Feier des Tages gab es nen 15Pfd. Graser auf 3 maiskörner.
Und das nach 20 Minuten...^^


Petri an die anderen


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ein schöner brauner Graser


----------



## Hanno (25. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jo, Petri euch allen, bin morgen auch mal wieder los! Ich selbst kenn das Gewässer nicht, aber mein Kumpel meint, da könne man zwar keine "Riesen" erwarten, aber man soll auch auf kurzen Sessions immer nen Run bekommen.... Mal sehen....^^ 
Vielleicht gibts ja auch mal endlich die erste Schleie für mich, wäre schön....:k Schleien solls da nämlich recht viele geben.....
lg Hanno


----------



## FischAndy1980 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ein ganz dickes Petri zu diesem wunderschönen Fisch, tarpoon #6
allen anderen Fängern natürlich auch noch Petri !


----------



## Siermann (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habe fast das gesamte WE gefischt,jeweils früh(5-10uhr) und abends(16-21uhr) mit meinem Vati,Erfolg war an der Pickerrute nen dicker 55cm Spiegler der beim Biss die Picker ins Wasser riss.(zum glück konnte mein Vati noch die letzten 3 cm vom Griff halten und den Fisch drillen)!!!!
Dazu kamen noch ne menge kleiner Schleien.
tim


----------



## Carpital (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

servus und petri zu den schönen fängen.

wollte mich hier mal einreihen.
hab gestern nen schönen 1,04 m und 29 pf graser vorübergehend verhaften können, der sich auch schon nach ca 30 min session meinen fluo -popup eingesaugt hat.
war bisher das erste mal dieses jahr, dass ich nicht als schneider heimgehen musste, während meine jungs an der selben stelle schon nen 16pf schuppi und nen 25pf spiegler landen konnten.
auf die bilder müsst ihr bis morgen warten, da ich schon wieder am wasser bin :vik:


----------



## MetalMen (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich kann mich auch mal in die Fangliste mit einigermaßen passablen Karpfen einreihen.
Gestern früh 3 Mittlere verhaftet, 49, 51 und 53cm haben sie gemessen.
Leider noch nen Größeren im Drill verloren...direkt vorm Schilf muss man eben damit rechnen 
Einziger angenommener Köder war Frolic.

Grüßen Eric


----------



## gibtkeinname (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo,
wollte mal meine ersten Boiliekarpfen überhaupt hier einstellen.Gefangen auf Selfmades Fischmehlboilies.Erster Ansitz in diesem Jahr und gleich  3 stück 14,5 17 und 19 Pfd.Der 14,5 Pfd ist nicht dabei war der letzte und Digicam war leer.
Ansonsten wünsch ich allen ne gute Saison!


----------



## Rheinangler94 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

konnte auch endlich mal wieder was fangen..


----------



## gringo92 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

tolles teil marco freut mich sehr für dich  .
auch an alle anderen petri .


----------



## Nico HB (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war auch wieder los, kompletten bericht geibt es hier 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2463078#post2463078

ich hab nen neuen PB 92cm und 28Pfund:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## KK_karpfenkiller (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Servus,
war au von Fr. bis So. los.
Der erste hat 14kg un der zweite 12,5kg. Beide ham aufen selbstgerollten Erdnussboilie gebissen.
Gruß:vik:


----------



## hoppa.7 (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo,
Konnte letzte woche auch mal wieder einen schönen karpfen landen,ein schönen Graser von 81 cm und 15 pfund....nach 40 min konnt ich ihn dann landen,war nen sehr schöner drill,kurz darauf ging mir noch ein kleiner spiegler von 8 pfund 61cm an den harken.....


----------



## D.A.M (26. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So war auch heute morgen drausen .
Von 5 bis 12 Uhr 
Konnte einen Grasser landen von 75 cm .
Gefangen auch einen Krabben popup 20 mm .
War ein super drill


----------



## Canna (27. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War am Wochende auch mal wieder los heir das Resultat


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (27. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich konnte gestern auch wieder einige Fische fangen. Insgesamt waren es 7.
Hier noch ein Foto vom größten mit 6,5kg.

mfG Lukas


----------



## rued92 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey 
petri zu den schönen fischen 
ich werd warsch. von donnerstag auf freitag oder von freitag auf samstag los gehn 

mal schuan was sich machen lässt

die 30 pfd müssen fallen dieses jahr 


Sören


----------



## gringo92 (27. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

da habt ihr wieder schöne fische rausgeholt . ich werd schauen was nechstes WE so läuft.

viel glück sören  das packt ihr !


----------



## Carpital (28. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier mein erster fisch vom wochenende
mein erster dieses jahr
1,04m und 29 pf


----------



## Koalano1 (28. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische!
Petri!


----------



## scholl (29. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi leute ich weiß das das kein fragen forum ist aber ich wollte fragen wie ich fotos hoch laden kann.
ich bekomme es irgendwie nicht hin#q#q. meine bilder sind ca. 5 mb groß.
danke schon mal für eure antworten.


----------



## Wattwurm62 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Guggst du HIER #6


----------



## rued92 (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

moinsen

@ gringo 
ich werd mein bestes geben 
und die saison is noch jung 
Freitag gehts wieder raus 
mal schaun was so geht!

lg 
Sören
always tight lines


----------



## Carpital (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

die saison is jetzt voll am laufen. :m
gestern abend hats wieder gescheppert...
wollte weg des heftigen wetterwechsels und regen eigentlich nicht raus, hab meinem kumpel aber dann doch den gefallen getan und wurde nach wenigen stunden ansitz belohnt ...
neuer personal-best: graskarpfen mit 51 pfund und ca 1,20m. 
jahresziel fast erreicht. :vik:


----------



## aircut (30. April 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil zu den gefangenen Karpfen :vik:

Macht weiter so Jungs, es kann eigentlich nur noch Bergaufgehen.


----------



## rued92 (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin boardis 

echt nen richtig guter fisch 
auf was hat der gebissen?


macht weiter so 
mal sehn was sich heute abend tut

greetz 
Sören


----------



## darth carper (1. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Komme gerade vom Angeln zurück.
Habe einen Spiegelkarpfen von 18,2 kg gefangen.

Köder war ein Fox Bait Popper (die eigentlich zum Aufpoppen von Köderfischen verwendet werden) am Zig Rig mit einem 2m langen Fluocarbon-Vorfach.


----------



## Jonny.Blue (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ darth carper : 2 Meter langes Vorfach))) OK
Der Erfolg gibt dir recht


----------



## gringo92 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri darth carper , zig rig ruled =0  .


----------



## ExoriLukas (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mein erster Carp 09


----------



## Chris93 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habe heute früh einen Spiegler von 50 cm verhaften können. War auch mein erster Karpfen auf Boilie :q
Petri an alle !

mfg Chris


----------



## ExoriLukas (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch ,


----------



## Techno Angler (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

moin
also ich war gestern nachmittag los mit eine feedermontage und habe einen kapitale schuppi überlisten können. er biss auf Süßmais und nach 10 min drill hatten wir ihn dann endlich gelandet.

Die maße: er hat eine länge von 60cm und wiegt knapp 3kg

mfg


----------



## acidbrain (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nach 4 Tagen füttern bei zwei Ansitzen 6 Karpfen auf Frolic am Haar, hier zwei davon.
und einen wesentlich größeren im Drill verloren...#d
schoß wie ein U-Boot in eine überhängenden Weide


----------



## don rhabano (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey Karpfenfreaks,
habe mal ne Frage .

War am Freitag zum Angeln an einem See am Rhein. Super klares Wasser, Sichtweite bis ca. 5m. Wir waren mit dem Boot in Ufernähe unterwegs und sahen Karpfen von ca.20 bis 40!!! pfund um versunkene Bäume herumschwimmen. Auf Mais bis Made keine Reaktion (genau wie die großen Brassen ---wollten nichts fressen auf Sicht).

Habe bisher nie gezielt auf Karpfen gefischt, besitze keine Karpfenrute, keine Rigteile etc. Wollten nun aber mal auf diese kleinen Riesen fischen. Was empfehlt ihr? Anfüttermäßig? Tackletechnisch? Will nicht zuviel Geld ausgeben!

Achja und mitten auf dem See haben wir noch nen Laichzug von Brassen miterlebt  ca. 200 Brassen um 1-2kg zogen in einer Linie 30cm unter der Oberfläche an uns vorbei und wollten ebenfalls keinen Köder.


Danke im voraus,

Don


----------



## Angler38471 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dann versuch es mal mit Schwimmbrot auf die Brassen!
Auf die Großen kannste es mit Boilies versuchen, anfüttern könnte nicht schaden.
Wenn ihr die sehen könnt, müsst ihr sehr vorsichtig und ruhig bleiben.


----------



## don rhabano (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Brot wollten sie auch nicht....auf die Karpfen würden wir wenn dann eh auf distanz vom ufer aus fischen.


----------



## gringo92 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri jungenz  .

hier mal mein 10ter fisch dieses jahr .
von heute morgen.

der erste nach 10fischen der endlich mal ein red spice fish boilie nahm .
ich dacht schon das wird nie was mit den klickern :v


----------



## Siermann (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner Fisch,
konnte am Wochenende auf der Futterstelle keinen einzigen ordentlichen karpfen landen (  gerade mal 3 stück  max. 15 pfd))
Allerdings konnte ich auf eine Pickerrute im Baggersee einen 17 pfünder nach einer halben stunde drillzeit und m einer 0,20er monoschnur landen, mir standen die schweißperlen aufm gesicht, gebissen hat er auf 3 Maden + 1 maiskorn!
tim


----------



## tarpoon (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöner fisch, petri. aus dem neuen teich? liefen die red spice sonst besser? haben ja schon ein etwas "garlic" lastigen eigengeruch) werd sie mal in ein paar wochen an meinem neuen see testen. müssten aber sehr gut laufen...


----------



## rued92 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ gringo

jawohl bei dir scheints ja zu laufen 
bei uns werden nur vereinzelt fische gefangen 
naja freitag hat nen freund mit nem 28 pfünder zugeschlagen 

ansonsten ging am wochenende soweit ich weiß nichts bei uns

Sören


----------



## Joern k. (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier was vom samstag =)


----------



## Kohllibrie (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi Leutz

Samstag untwerwegs gewesen und konnte 2 kaprfen verhaften


----------



## ~Flyfisher~ (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War heute auch mal mit einem Angelkollegen am Vereinsgewässer. Haben mehrere Schuppenkarpfen gefangen. Alle hatten die Größe wie auf dem Bild zu sehen... Wir haben auch größere Karpfen springen gesehen, aber die wollten nicht so :q





David


----------



## bennson (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ja david war wieder ein super angeltag !

Hier mein Beitrag dazu:

http://img13.*ih.us/img13/487/kleinz.jpg


----------



## thobi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

in bs geht auch schon was:g


----------



## Siermann (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Supi fische (alle)
Sche!!e habe dieses WE verscheinlich meinen Karpfen des lebens verloren!;(
Der Biss erfolgte um 1:23Uhr nachts auf einen sushi imperial schneeman gebissen , der Karpfen zog ohne das ich ihn halten konnte schnur v der Rolle nach ca 100 metern  stoppte er das erste mal und ich konnte  ihn ein stück heranpumpen(wie ein Nasser sack -schwer bis zum geht nicht mehr) nachdem ich nen paar meter gewonnen hatte stürmte er wie v der terantelgestochen wieder davon und ich sprang in unser 2tes Boot(erste is eins m kajütte und das 2 te is nen billiges schlauchboot zum drillen) und er zog mich ein stück , als ich merkte er will in die schilfkante machte ich die forten dichte und die rute bog sich immer mehr und ich wollte schun die rute loslassen ,  er zog das boot weiter mit bis er im schilf war , und dort ist er dan leider ausgestiegen (sone Krucke ey!°=)
P.S. die Schilfkante war über 400 meter v der Futterstelle entfernt !!
tim


----------



## Max1994 (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war bloß mal mittags am samstag doch ich konnte 5 carps fangen einen von 8Kg,2 von 8.5,einen von 9.5 und einen von 10.5kg aber alle im flachen direkt vor bäumen im wasser daher musste ich auch ständig druck machen und direkt and er rute sein was dann angeln schon bald stressig machte.


----------



## rice (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Siermann schrieb:


> Supi fische (alle)
> Sche!!e habe dieses WE verscheinlich meinen Karpfen des lebens verloren!;(
> Der Biss erfolgte um 1:23Uhr nachts auf einen sushi imperial schneeman gebissen , der Karpfen zog ohne das ich ihn halten konnte schnur v der Rolle nach ca 100 metern  stoppte er das erste mal und ich konnte  ihn ein stück heranpumpen(wie ein Nasser sack -schwer bis zum geht nicht mehr) nachdem ich nen paar meter gewonnen hatte stürmte er wie v der terantelgestochen wieder davon und ich sprang in unser 2tes Boot(erste is eins m kajütte und das 2 te is nen billiges schlauchboot zum drillen) und er zog mich ein stück , als ich merkte er will in die schilfkante machte ich die forten dichte und die rute bog sich immer mehr und ich wollte schun die rute loslassen ,  er zog das boot weiter mit bis er im schilf war , und dort ist er dan leider ausgestiegen (sone Krucke ey!°=)
> P.S. die Schilfkante war über 400 meter v der Futterstelle entfernt !!
> tim



des Klingt eher nach nem Guten Waller#h


----------



## thobi (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

denke auch............wels

schade......aber nächstes mal mehr glück


----------



## laert (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



thobi schrieb:


> in bs geht auch schon was:g



Schöne fette Kanalrüssler, Petri heil dazu!!!

Fahrrinne oder Kante? Was hast du als Köder genommen?

Versuche schon seit 2 Jahren gezielt im Kanal auf Großrüssler - 

Erfolg blieb bisher leider aus, mehr als 8 kg waren nicht drin.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Durchhalten ist angesagt, wie gewohnt ein kleiner von genau 6 Pfund auf Maiskette, aber ich habe so im Gefühl, dass es nicht mehr lange dauert bis Boilies akzeptiert werden und ich endlich selektiver Fischen kann #h


----------



## Aulanocara (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nach längerer Blankserie konnte ich auch endlich zuschlagen


----------



## yassin (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@all schöne fische petri dazu

@Aulanocara schöner dunkler Rüssler


----------



## Karpfen-88 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Bei mir geht auch schon was#6


----------



## gringo92 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne fische


----------



## rued92 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Muss ich auch sagen echt nen paar gute fische dabei !

weiterhin Petri


----------



## aircut (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Karpfen-88 schrieb:


> Bei mir geht auch schon was#6



Petri Heil|schild-g


----------



## Aal99 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

also ich war in den osterferien das erstemal mit nem kumpel auf karpfen
habe einen an einem busch im wasser verloren 
und einen habe ich rausbekommen der war ca 16 kg
was bei uns im see schon groß ist
leider sind die bilder nix geworden da es nacht war


----------



## Kuxi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich grüße Euch!

Bei uns in NRW geht es scheinbar auch langsam los!
  Nicht nur das ich von einigen guten Fängen gehört habe, ich habe auch selbst wieder 
  ein wenig Glück gehabt.
  In zwei Nächten hatte ich sehr schöne Fische mit 24, 24,5, 27, 30 und 32 Pfund
  auf der Matte liegen. Dazu hatte ich noch ein paar schöne Runs versemmelt.
  Lag aber daran, dass die Moosrücken ihr Heil in der Flucht zwischen Wurzeln und „Laichhilfen“ gesucht haben und fast ausnahmslos vom Boot aus gedrillt werden mussten.
  War also echte Maloche, um so mehr habe ich mich über die Ausbeute gefreut.
  Da ich normalerweise solo zum angeln gehe, habe ich auch nur selten Fotos.
  Diesmal hatte ich Glück, weil ein weiterer Angler in meiner Nähe war und die Rolle des Fotografen übernahm.
  Also doppeltes Glück und Ihr achtet bitte auf die Moosrücken und nicht auf meinen ollen Kopp 

  Kuxi


----------



## Wattwurm62 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Kuxi zu den Carps..
Na dann lege ich auch mal meine Strecke der letzten Session aus. 3 schöne Spiegler von 30, 36 und 42 Pfund.


----------



## dudausg (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hallo zusammen,

echt schöne fische die ihr da gezogen habt.
ich war jetzt schon vier mal über nacht draußen aber leider geht bei uns in heinsberg an der landesgrenze gar nichts. wir haben echt nur schlechte seen bei uns. und die gut sind kosten direkt ein vermögen an beiträgen, was sich ein azubi nicht leisten kann.
naja trotz allem, ein kräftiges petri...

gruß dennis


----------



## Kuxi (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Grüss Dich Wattwurm,

wie schon an anderer Stelle gesagt echt feine Fische! Der 42er ist schon ein echter Ausnahmefisch!
Das Jahr beginnt gut! Da geht noch was


----------



## CarpMetty (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin!
Bin gestern von meiner 3 Tages Session zurückgekommen. War das ein kleines Abenteuer. Dienstag morgen um 5:00 weckten mich meine Pieper. Noch bevor ich meine Schuhe anziehen konnte gab es draußen ein Schlag, und alles war ruhig. Ich bin dann in Socken raus aus dem Zelt, und bekam einen riesen Schock. Der hintere Buzzer Bar meines Grand Sniper war nach vorne geklappt, und 2 Ruten lagen kreuz und quer darüber. Und die 3. Rute war weg. Während ich so am verzweifeln war  hörte ich ein ganz leises Summen, so als ob Schnur von der Rolle genommen wird. Und dann entdeckte ich in der Dämmerung noch so gerade die Silberne Spule meiner Rolle! Fix die Hose hochgekrempelt, und ab ins wirklich kühle nass. Der Fisch war sogar noch dran, und nach 5 min. lag ein wunderschöner 23 Pf Schuppi auf der Matte.
 Der Spiegler von 20 Pf kam dann noch um 12:00h war aber nicht so spektakulär, hat aber nen Hammer drill hingelegt. 
 Beide Fische haben auf Mais gebissen, fast vor meinen Füssen direkt vor einen Busch, der ins Wasser ragt.


----------



## dudausg (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi,

super schöne fische, ein dickes petri...
hast aber noch mal glück gehabt mit deiner rute, aber was soll ich sagen... grand snyper halt, das übliche problem wo viele drüber klagen.

gruß dennis


----------



## Karpfen-88 (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wattwurm 62 deine Strecke ist echt der Hammer mein Gückwunsch#6


----------



## CarpMetty (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Kuxi schrieb:


> Schöne Fische und doppeltes Glück! #6
> Lag's denn nun am Rodpod oder war der Freilauf zu "hart" eingestellt?
> Nicht das Dir das öfter passiert?!


Antwort gibts im Off Topic Bereich, nicht das wir noch Verwarnungen bekommen!#6


----------



## Carp--Angler (7. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Echt Hammer die Fische von euch bei mir wollen die noch nicht so .
Werde das WE auch los machen mal schauen was da so geht .

Aber man kann nur sagen Petri :m


----------



## Arno 08 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Freunde des Karpfenangelns, #6

hier die versprochene Fangmeldung von unserer 8 Tagetuor.
Wir konnten 36 Fische landen, anfangs nur Satzkarpfen, aber nach dem 3. Tag wurden die Fische dann größer und hatten ein durchschnittsgewicht von 10 kg, alles in allem eine schöne Woche.
Wünsche Euch noch gute Fänge...

Catch & Release :vik:


----------



## luecke3.0 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute,
was soll ich sagen, es läuft... War jetzt seit Ostern jedes WE eine Nacht los, hier ne kleine Auswahl:


EDIT BY LÜCKE:
Ich gönne ja jedem Kochtopfangler seinen Fisch, aber bei dieser komischen Leichenschau die hier z.T. vorherrscht passen meine Bilder nicht rein!#d



In der Reihenfolge: 34,20,19,19 und 42Pfund

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## yassin (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri luecke3.0 sind tolle Fische, bei uns sind sie im moment am laichen


----------



## CarpMetty (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Super geile Fische!!! Dickes Petri Luecke!!!


----------



## Wattwurm62 (8. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Luecke zur schönen Strecke. #6
Den anderen Fängern natürlich auch....:vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So , komme gerade von einer kurzen Session.
Freitag um 6 Uhr Ankunft und um 6 Uhr wegpacken wegen dem Arbeitstag.Im Klartext gerade mal 5 1/2 Stunden Ackern...Naja , gehört auch zum Verein dazu.

Gelohnt hat es sich auf jeden Fall.

5 Minuten nach Einwurf der Rute mit einem Pinken Fluor Poppi in S & O der mit nem Pva-Bag voller Micro und normalen 6er Pellets bestückt war, der erste Run.Geil  nach nem schönen Drill ein 9kg Spiegelkarpfen , klatsche Rot = > voller Laich.Schonend Released und gerde ne Minute Später nen richtig ordentlicher Regenschauer, der sich über 15 Minuten Hinzog, also mittem PVA-Bag auswerfen war nicht drin.Kurz nach dem Regenschauer direkt wieder die gleiche Kombi vor die im Wasser seinenden Büsche,vlt ne Minute Später Full-run.Leider Ausgeschlitzt.bzw sofort in die Büsche und natürlich die Montage schön an nem 300cm Baumfisch abgelegt.

Bis um 11 Uhr tat sich nichts mehr.Dann an der anderen Rute, die genau in der Mitte lag,normaler Run.........weg ?. Naja.Um Kurz vor 1 dann ein schöner Biss eines 3 Kg Karpfens auf die Pop Up Rute vorm Gebüsch, die ich einfach auf nen gedippten bzw geliquideten (  ) Sinker umgerüstet hatte.Kleiner aber feiner Satzi von, hm.. vlt 6 Pfund der nen geilen Drill lieferte.

45 Minuten Später ein Hammermässiger Full Run,aus dem Brolly gehechtet,angefangen zu Drillen, und nach 10 Minuten starkem Drill einfach weg. Ich kurbel ein und sehe wie das Vorfach ca. 3 cm vorm Swivel abgerissen war, denke mal das da ein Krebs den Hooklink beschädigt hat, .... schade #t

Um 3 kam dann noch ne 3 oder vlt sogar 4 kg Brasse die ebenfalls auf nen Sinker Biss.Das wars auch soweit.

Auf jeden Fall ne geile,aber kurze Nacht .


----------



## Steffen90 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

erstmal petri allen fängern! echt tolle fische

ich kann auch wieder was vermelden. wieder (nur) ein 6kg schuppi.
bei mir ist der wurm drin... 7 bisse über die nacht verteilt und nur morgens dann den einen fisch. ich verstehs nicht!


----------



## Koalano1 (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Lücke
peri zu den genialen Fischen!


----------



## tarpoon (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

auch von mir ein dickes petri...


----------



## Max1994 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich war gestern abend los für gerade mal 5 stunden von 18 bis 23 uhr.
Außerdem begleitete uns mein onkel dem ich umbedingt nen schönen carp zeigen wollte doch wie es so oft ist kein einziger piep bis ca. 22 uhr dann wollte mein onkel fahren macht die autotüre auf und in dem moment bekomm ich nen hammermässigen run nach recht schönem drill mit vielen starken fluchten konnte ich einen 11 kg schweren spiegler auf pro line garlic und robin red landen.
Es war erstaunlich das sich kein einziger Fisch auf die sonst immer so guten Birdfood red Bolies von SB von denen wir noch 3 Ruten ausgelegt hatten meldete es ging nur die eine Rute mit dem mir noch völlig neuen Pro line Bolie ab.
Fotos kann ich auch erst später schicken weil die Bilder auf der Kamera meines Onkels sind.
Außerdem herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren tollen Fängen.mfG max


----------



## HalsO (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab auch endlich ma wieder glück gehabt 
der jute hate 22 KG :vik:


----------



## Siermann (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

#6
Super Marmor!!!!
War am WE auch wieder mal mit der Picker los  und raus kahm: 12 Schleien bis 33cm
          6Karpfen bis 43cm
In der Nacht von Samstag zu Sonntag war ich mal wieder auf meiner Futterstelle , aber es blieb die gaanze Nacht ruhig
:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c:c

NAJA,mfg   tim


----------



## Casualties (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

HIr meine 
2 von diesem Wochenende 
1. Großer ist mir noch im Seerosenfeld ausgeschlitzt!


----------



## CKlein (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So,
bin gerade von einer Kurz-Session zurück und konnte einen gut genährten Muttertagskarpfen überlisten. Gebissen hat er um 2.30 Uhr auf einen süßen Tigernuss-Bananen-Schneemann. Der Drill war kurz und knackig. Leider kommt meine Waage erst in den nächsten Tagen an, deshalb konnte ich sein Gewicht nur schätzen. Da er gut im Futter steht, vielleicht 25-28 Pfund. Leider blieb es bei dem einem. Aber Pfingsten steht ja vor der Tür!


----------



## Siermann (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Das kommt davon wenn man Welsanglern zu "Riesenboilies" von mind. 50mm rät  
Nen echt toller Fisch , kein wunder das der Drill so kurz war!
PETRI HEIL


----------



## acidbrain (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nach heutiger Session, früh augestanden und los gings...
u. a. zwei schöne Spiegler über 60 auf Frolic am Haar, Gewicht ? schwer!
schöne Drill´s.
Beifang: 38er Karausche

mfg


----------



## Aal99 (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so war gestern auchnochmal mit einem kumpel angeln und es kam dieser schöne fisch raus 


natürlich hatte ich die wage vergessen #q#q#q

schätze den fisch aber um die 30pfund


----------



## Taskin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wahr heute am rothsee und der fang:
3 karpfen mit
-72cm 18pf
-71cm 15pf
-73cm 23pf


----------



## yassin (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri allen die was gefangen haben
ich konnte heute mittag beim Stalken nen 22 Pfund Schuppmann landen 
die Bilder  kommen aber erst in einer woche #d


----------



## Johnnie Walker (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ein fetter Brummer nach dem andern, kann kaum glauben, was alles so gefangen wird!
Habe die ganze Woche geblankt, aber ich hoffe, dass ich kommende Woche auch endlich mal was anderes außer Satzkarpfen aus dem Wasser holen kann!


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Von Gestern Abend gegen 7 Uhr  bis um 3 Uhr Morgens am Heutigen Sonntag an einer etwas kleineren Kiesgrube.

Ergebnis waren 6 Run's:
4 Brassen( = Frolic,nach dem zweiten alle direkt im Wasser abgehakt),
1 Schuppenkarpfen ( = Schneeweißer 22mm Scopex Boilie) von ca 5 kg der Richtig schön gekämpft hat und 1 Spiegelkarpfen( = Frolic) von 8.5kg  der wegen Extrem viel Kraut auf der Schnur nen Kurzen Drill lieferte.


----------



## gringo92 (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri zu den schönen fischen , vor allem der kleinee schuppi gefällt mir =).

ich durfte am WE blanken ;o). aber heute ghets wieder los  ;P


----------



## Damien (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wir konnten gestern diesen 26 Pfünder fangen!War der erste für dieses jahr!


----------



## Siermann (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern einen schönnen 69er Schuppenkarpfen in Weißig fangen!
Köder: Boilie von Pelzer (Sushi)


----------



## carpcatcher91 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

kurze Frage: wie ladet ihr die bilder hoch? kriegs nicht hin.....help...:q


----------



## Thecatfisch (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



carpcatcher91 schrieb:


> kurze Frage: wie ladet ihr die bilder hoch? kriegs nicht hin.....help...:q



Bei Erweiterte Antworten steht unten irgentwo '' Anhänge verwalten'' da drauf und direkt hochladen.

So JUNGENNNS ( |supergri ) ,

Gerade eben mal für 3 Stündchen an einer etwas kleineren Kiesgrube unterwegs, nachdem ich mich mit dem 50cm langen Anti-Tangle Schlauch rumgeboxt hatte und 2 Ruten draußen hatte, schaute ich auf die Uhr und dachte hm.. legste die Dritte noch raus ( war mit nem Kollegen unterwegs der Stippte)... erstmal gezögert aber dann doch noch mit nem Scuid&Octopus Poppi und einem Pva-Bag voll Marine Hlibutt Stick-Mix rausgeknallt.. nach ca 30 minuten ein heftiger Biss..

Gut gekämpft und nach 10 - Max.15 Minuten ein für das Gewässer risieger Spiegelkarpfen, Bauch voller Laich !!

Gewogen.. und die Waage blieb bei 30 pfund also 15 kg Stehen, ich micht gefreut wie ein Schneekönig, denn 30 Pfund sind mein Jahresziel, habe das letze mal von 2 Jahren einen Karpfen über 15kg gefangen... aber im zweiten Moment viel mir ein,dass ich den  Einen kg von der Abhakmatte noch abrechnen muss... aber trotzdfem bleiben da 14 kg Schönster Spiegelkarpfen.. also dennoch mein neuer Pb für dieses kleine Gewässer ... Juhu #6

*Look at that !! What a beast !! :m well shaft...well shaft 
*


----------



## tarpoon (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sau geil, echt schöner fisch;o)


----------



## Karpfen-88 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mein Glückwunsch an alle Fänger#6
Bei mir wird noch Gelaicht:c


----------



## Casualties (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Bei uns is irgendwie garnichts mit leichen.....

vieleicht bekomm ihc das dieses jahr blos nicht mit 
weil ich die ganze zeit im Zelt sitze weil
es Regnet oder ich Rigs binde oder Strategien ausdenke
an dem neuen Gewässer auch  mal Tagsüber nen Run zu 
bekommen. Dennen kann man an der oberfläche vors maul werfen was man will!


----------



## Johnnie Walker (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geil, was du so alles fängst!
Petri!


----------



## CKlein (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Thecatfisch 

Petri zu dem klasse Fisch. Wirklich super Fotos. Sag mal, an welchem See angelst du? Krefeld ist nicht so weit weg und der See/Weiher (und natürlich der Fisch) gefällt mir. Ist das ein Vereinsgewässer?


----------



## carpcatcher91 (13. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war letztes we mal ne nacht am wasser! Habs mal nur mit frolic versucht...lief eigentlich ganz gut, die Größe lässt noch bissschen zu wünschen übrig, sind aber trotzdem schöne fische! Hab insgesamt 4 Karpfen bis 18 pf. gefangen! Zudem gab es unter anderem einen  Beifang der besonderen Art( Hecht: 1,15m) Bilder der anderen 2 Karpfen und vom  hecht folgen, so schnell wie möglich!


----------



## Siermann (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und wieder mal geblankt!!!!!!!!!!!!
6 stunden auf der Futterstelle und ni einen Run!!!!!!!
Am WE gehts wieder 48 h los!!!
gruß


----------



## Max1994 (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

echt nen hammer fisch der 14Kg Spiegler so einen habe ich mir für dieses Jahr auch vorgenommen mal sehen obs was wird.
Zum Glück ist ja bald Christihimmelfahrt und dann gehts 4 tage ans wasser.
Da werde ich auch wieder nen paar schöne Fische fangen wenn ich Glück habe und die Laichzeit nicht noch dazwischenkommt.


----------



## Nolfravel (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den dicken Fischen...

Aber jetzt kommt der Größte vom 1.5...
40cm Schuppi am 18er Weißfischvorfach...
Hoffe der Zählt noch:q...(War auch mein erster und er schwimmt natürlich wieder)
Hoffentlich komm ich dieses Jahr zum gezielten Karpfenangeln...Mit Richtigen Karpfen :-D


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## canale grande (14. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

|schild-g an alle Fänger#h

@ The Catfisch :gweiter so  #6

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## bennson (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Soooo

habe heute wieder feinstes Pirschangeln hinter mir. Heute haben sie vorsichtig gebissen aber sie waren wieder an der gleichen Stelle. 

Dafür konnt ich meinen Karpfen PB auf 16 Pfund bei 67cm erhöhen. |supergri


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner Karpfen bjay, kann es sein das es bei euch ein klitzekleinesbisschen Geregnet hat


----------



## tarpoon (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

quatsch)


----------



## bennson (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Schöner Karpfen bjay, kann es sein das es bei euch ein klitzekleinesbisschen Geregnet hat




Als wir anfingen zu Angeln fing es zu regnen an und als wir gefahren sind hat es aufgehört. Das blöde an der Stelle man kann nur im stehen Angeln und ist somit dem Regen ausgesetzt.  .
Waren bis auf die Shorts nass 
Naja war zum Glück recht warm :g

Aber hat sich gelohnt. Zwar schade, dass von 4-6 Bissen nur einer saß aber man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Karpfen-88 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war Heute Nacht auch erfolgreich


----------



## marcus7 (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

geiler Schuppen Fisch#h Hut ab


----------



## RobJeremy (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So,

ich habe gestern meinen ersten Karpfen überhaupt gefangen. Der hatte 75 cm und 16 Pfund. Gebissen hat er auf Frolic. Vorgefüttert hatte ich nicht. Nur punktuell angefüttert mit Hilfe eines PVA Säckchens.


----------



## Carp--Angler (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



RobJeremy schrieb:


> So,
> 
> ich habe gestern meinen ersten Karpfen überhaupt gefangen. Der hatte 75 cm und 16 Pfund. Gebissen hat er auf Frolic. Vorgefüttert hatte ich nicht. Nur punktuell angefüttert mit Hilfe eines PVA Säckchens.


 
Petri echt schöner Schuppi #6
Frage zu welcher Uhrzeit hat den der Gebissen ? 
Durfte er wie in seine Welt zurück ?


----------



## RobJeremy (16. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Carp--Angler schrieb:


> Petri echt schöner Schuppi #6
> Frage zu welcher Uhrzeit hat den der Gebissen ?
> Durfte er wie in seine Welt zurück ?



Also, gebissen hat er 2 Stunden nach Ankunft um 9 Uhr morgens bei Wind und Regen. Gerade als ich schon wieder einpacken wollte ging es rund.


----------



## Matthias87 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Schuppis

War am We auch mit nem kollegen am See,wir konnten 4Karpfen von 24 bis 32 Pfund fangen.
Der 32er biss heute morgen um 5Uhr auf einen Sweet Pineapple Boilie von Black Label Baits und lieferte den mit Abstand härtesten Drill.


----------



## Karpfen-88 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geiler  Fisch |supergri


----------



## Siermann (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Echt qeile Fische , habe am WE auch mal leider wieder geblankt(jedenfalls auf Karpfen ) , aber am Mittwoch gehts wieder von vorne los!
mfg tim


----------



## thobi (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petrie zu den dicken fischen!!!
wenns läuft,dann läufts!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri! echt geile fische!
ich fütter im moment ne stelle an meinem lieblingssee.... ich beobachte dort seit gestern schon ein paar sehr schöne fischchen...

war heute an einem kleínem tümpel etwas fischen und konnte zwei krpfen von 1,3 und 1,6kg fangen. der tümpel ist ca. 200 qm groß..... hatte eigentlich nur mit rotaugen gerechnet...


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Eigentlich wollte ich Samstag Abend nur nen bisschen den Karpfen nachstellen, als dann aber unser Jugendwart zum Nachtangeln vorbeikam,besorgten wir uns ebenfalls unsere Liegen und Co.
von 6 Uhr Abends bis heute Morgen gegen 9, konnten wir also fischen .

Es hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5 Runs von denen ich 4 landen konnte,3 Spiegelkarpfen und 1 Graskarpfen ließen sich zu einem Fotoshooting ein.
Der erste Run entpuppte sich als ca 3 kg Schwerer Satzi, der Gekämpft hat wie nen 20 Pfünder,der zweite Run war ebenfalls sehr Kampfstark , wobei der Fisch kurze, aber sehr heftige Fluchten zurücklegte.Er brachte punktgenau 10kg auf die Waage.Der dritte Run war nicht nur auf Ansage,sondern Knallhart und es zeigte sich recht schnell ein schöner Graskarpfen von ca 1nem Meter Länge ( ! die gibtet in unserem See also auch noch ) der mir ungünstigerweise bei der Suche nach der Waage aus dem Kescher '' jumpte ''..ärgerlich aber naja, was ganz cool war, normalerweise lässt sich ein '' normaler '' Graser wie nen Sandsack ranzihen, um erst bei den Fotos seine Power zu zeigen ( Graserwestling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )bei ihm wars anders, ein echt knalharter Drill, mit sehr kräftigen und langen Fluchten, die aber sauber durch die schöne Aktion(etwas zu weich, wie sich später rausstellte) der Rute abgefeedert wurden.In der Nacht kam dann der vierte Run der auf einen etwas größeren Satzi zurückzuführen war. Der letzte Biss kam dann gegen viertel vor 3 Morgens..Leider nicht zu bändigen, ich befand mich kurz entfernt von den Ruten, als der Fisch ( denke mal ein eeeeetwas größeres Exemplar) schon abzog, mein Kollege drillte kurz als ich kam und die Rute übernahm, exaktemeng als ich die Rute gerade in der Hand hatte und die Bremse etwas fester stellte,machte der Fisch eine sehr krasse Flucht und verschwand unter überhängenden Bäumen. Ich hatte keine Schnitte den da raus zu halten..nächstes mal nen Stück weiter entfehrnt von den Bäumen.

Jedenfalls ne schöne,Fischreiche Nacht.... die bis auf das Wetter ( absoluter Dauerregen ) sehr ruhig verlief, bis auf die Momente , als die Bissanzeiger die stille zerstörten ( wie Poetisch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  )


----------



## Sxxlflx (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ansitz vom freitag auf samstag an nem altarm der elbe...kurz nach 1 und punkt 3 schrillten die bissanzeiger und beide male rissen die vorfächer...ich habe keine ahnung warum...kurz nach 7 uhr dann ein erneuter run...diesmal konnte er gelandet werden...ein prächtiger Schuppi von 20 Pfund 80 cm...die beiden anderen waren vom drillgefühl her unwesentlich kleiner


----------



## dodo12 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## Malte120287 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi und nochmals petri an alle fänger!!!

Ich war auch endlich erfolgreich und war von Freitag bis heute im Osten und konnte neben nervenden Brassen und Rotfedern 2 Schöne Fische fangen der eine hat 26pfd Biss samstag um 14,30uhr   der andere17Pfd letzte nacht 3uhr . Erstaunlicherweise biss die Rotfeder auf einen 30mm big ball boilie das musste ich Fotografieren echt hammer was die sich zugetraut hat bei so einem kleinen maul!!!! so hier die pixxxxxxxx
petri an alle weiter so!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Malte120287 (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so nochmals ein paar pixxxxxxxxx#h#h#h


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den schönen Fischen.
Muss nächsts We auch mal wieder los. 3 Wochen schon nicht mehr da gewesen. Und das We haben 2 Angler auf meiner gefütterten Stelle gesessen und 9 Fische gefang....|bigeyes#q


----------



## Fragmaster (17. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Das mit der Rotfeder ist doch ein Witz oder? 

der BidBall passt doch garnicht ins Maul lag bestimmt irgend ein partikel auf dem Haken  und durch zufall wurde der Haken mit eingesaugt 

Petri an alle Fänger


----------



## johnmoped (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den Fischen. Ich konnte leider in 2 Sessions in McPomm noch keinen verhaften, aber über Himmelfahrt geht's wieder in den wilden Osten :l


----------



## Markomanne85 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hello Leute,

Am Freitag war ich wieder am Wasser. Eigentlich wie immer hatte ich eine Rute ca 50 Meter drausen, mit Bolies, und eine Winkelpicker 3m vom Ufer entfernt. Insgesamt konnte ich 4 "nennenswerte" Fische landen. 3 Karpfen ... 8,5 ... 4,5 ... und 3,5 kg. Den "großen" konnte ich mit dem Boilie überlisten, die zwei kleinen mit Wurm. Der 4. Fisch war ein Aal ... mein erster Aal ... na ich war Planlos |kopfkrat ... er hatte eine Länge von 87cm und biss auf einen Wurm. Was haltet ihr von diesem Aal? War das schon einer von den Größeren oder werden die noch viel länger?

Petri ihr da draußen #6


----------



## Carp--Angler (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> 
> Am Freitag war ich wieder am Wasser. Eigentlich wie immer hatte ich eine Rute ca 50 Meter drausen, mit Bolies, und eine Winkelpicker 3m vom Ufer entfernt. Insgesamt konnte ich 4 "nennenswerte" Fische landen. 3 Karpfen ... 8,5 ... 4,5 ... und 3,5 kg. Den "großen" konnte ich mit dem Boilie überlisten, die zwei kleinen mit Wurm. Der 4. Fisch war ein Aal ... mein erster Aal ... na ich war Planlos |kopfkrat ... er hatte eine Länge von 87cm und biss auf einen Wurm. Was haltet ihr von diesem Aal? War das schon einer von den Größeren oder werden die noch viel länger?
> 
> Petri ihr da draußen #6


 
Da kann man nur Petri sagen echt Super Aal überhaupt Geile Fische #6


----------



## rued92 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Abend 

auch von mir dickes petri an alle fänger
war gestern nachmittag los.
hat zeitweise ganz schön geregnet, aber grade als es aufgehört hatte zuregnen ging mein bissanzeiger los
nach kurzer drillzeit is der fisch dann aber in schilf und dann leider ausgeschlitzt
:-(

naja mittwoch abend und freitag gehts wieder los


----------



## Nico HB (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Markomanne85 schrieb:


> Hello Leute,
> 
> Am Freitag war ich wieder am Wasser. Eigentlich wie immer hatte ich eine Rute ca 50 Meter drausen, mit Bolies, und eine Winkelpicker 3m vom Ufer entfernt. Insgesamt konnte ich 4 "nennenswerte" Fische landen. 3 Karpfen ... 8,5 ... 4,5 ... und 3,5 kg. Den "großen" konnte ich mit dem Boilie überlisten, die zwei kleinen mit Wurm. Der 4. Fisch war ein Aal ... mein erster Aal ... na ich war Planlos |kopfkrat ... er hatte eine Länge von 87cm und biss auf einen Wurm. Was haltet ihr von diesem Aal? War das schon einer von den Größeren oder werden die noch viel länger?
> 
> Petri ihr da draußen #6




Petri zu den schönen Fischen!
Also mein größter Aal war knapp nen Meter und Armdick, ob die noch größer werden weiß ich leider nicht


----------



## SC-Fischer (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

der Aal ist echt spitze!...Petri dazu!

Gruss  SC  Fischer


----------



## AltBierAngler (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute,

Ich war letztes WE an meinem Angst-Gewässer...Wetter war bescheiden viel regen kaum sonne. Den ganzen abend bliebs ruhig aber in der nach hab ich kein auge zugemacht. Hatte alle halbe stunde nen biss, der anschlag ging immer ins leere ...ich denke mal das waren satzer die nur den poppie und nich den haken inhaliert haben. da das gewässer bis oben mit kraut zusitzt gestaltet sich die fischerei auch extrem schwierig, zumal die fische nachts besser beissen als tagsüber. Einen hatte ich dann  doch im drill is aber sofort in die seerosen. bei geöffneter bremse is er dann 5min später rausgeschwommen unter der anderen leine durch. Hat sich dann beim um setzen der ruten ausgeklinkt  ihr könnt euch nicht vorstellen was das für eine fars war  ...
Morgens dann noch zwei satzer gezogen auf pose und mais und einen hecht mittags auf wobbler...aber irgendwie komm ich an dem See zu nix....obwohl fische bis 40 pfd. drinne sind und auch gefangen werden nur leider nich von mir 

am we gehts wieder ran diesmal für 3 nächte da muss was gehn!!!!

bis dahin nasse leinen und dicke fische jungs

mfg


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So, der Mod ist da.

Gleich werd ich ein paar Verwarnungen aussprechen. Das kündige ich hiermit an, damit sich nicht nachträglich noch jemand dafür qualifiziert.

Hier gibts nur Fangmeldungen und Glückwünsche. Wurde oft genug geschrieben.


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier schon mal die 2 von Gestern Abend  Bissen auf Mais-Tigernuss Kombi ( gefaketer Vanille Mais).


----------



## Johnnie Walker (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern, wie immer durchgehend klasse Fische!
War gestern los und konnte auf Maikette leider nur ein Baby von 1.5Kg erwischen, außerdem konnte ich es wiedermal nicht sein lassen und musste ne Runde stalken^^, hab einen von 2kg noch bekommen.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wir waren auch noch kurzentschlossen für eine Nacht draußen.


----------



## hecq (21. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War Heute mal 3 Stunden am Wasser und habe einen schöne Dame erwischt. Schwimmt weiter die süße #6


----------



## G-hunter (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petrie an alle fänger
ich war heute schön auf raubfisch tour und konnte beobachten wie ca 50 kapfen den liebes akt absolvirt haben das wasser kochte nur so so was muss man mal gesehen haben ^^


----------



## Markomanne85 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne Fische Boy's :m


----------



## rued92 (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey 
ich war von mittwoch auf donnerstag los 
nachts ging nichts außer laufeneden schnurschwimmern die mich außem schlaf gerissen haben!


dann um 11 nen schönen full run 
vom gefühl her nen richtig guter fisch 
hab ihn aber leider nie zu gesicht bekommen
weil er sich entsichieden hat in die nahe gelegene Schilfbank zu ziehn
:c

naja 
ansonsten dickes petri an alle fänger!!!

always tight lines


----------



## Joern k. (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Gestern auch mal wieder einen schönen tag gehabt..
Leider waren viele kleine carps dabei raus aber Fisch ist Fisch


----------



## The Driver (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri,

hab an unserem Vereinsteich in nur 2 Stunden 3 zweistellige Schuppis fangen können: 17, 21 und 22 Pfd... alle rund und gesund!
und dafür brauchte ich nur 2 tage vorfüttern!

22 Pfünder:





17 und 21 Pfund:


----------



## marcus7 (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hey gratulation zu den tollen Fischen!
Leg dir doch bitte ne Matte zu kostet nicht die Welt


----------



## Aulanocara (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi konnte auch noch ein paar sehr schöne Fische Überlisten


----------



## Aulanocara (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

weiter gehts...


----------



## Aulanocara (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

.... war ne schöne session, hatten in 8 Tagen 24 Carps, und 15 dicke schleien zwichen 5-6 Pfund


----------



## Friedfischschreck (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Richtig schöne Fische. Wieviel Pfund hatten die eigentlich?

Wo sie gefangen wurden willst du wahrscheinlich nicht sagen?!


----------



## Spinnfisch (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wir haben letztes WE und von mi auf do insgesamt 45 kg karpfen gefangen nach 2 wochen füttern der größte warn zeiler von20pf von mia


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

oh man und ich hatte heute nacht 3 fette vollruns und keinen rausbekommen...   -.-


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so von mir gibts jetzt endlich auch mal posetive fang meldungen 

war am samstag  mal spontan los am vereinsee.


nach dem es bei mir privat zurzeit immer tiefschläge gab (ex Freundin) u.s.w  war ich endlich mal wieder so richtig heiss aufs karpfen fischen.


zum gewässer da es sich um vereinseen handelt  ist die fischrei sehr schwer,  das motto lautet hier durch halten und durch fischen.

Seit 7 jahren warte ich hier  schon auf karpfen der klasse 10kg+ ,für grsse fische beangle ich eben andere gewässer diese sind aber immer verbunden durch grosse tripps.


also ging es an  die vereinsseen.

gefischt würden an beiden ruten selbst gerollte murmeln, plätze waren 2 inseln im see

ich fing 10karpfen  zwischen 10-24pf.

da sacken u.s.w verboten ist konnte ich leider nur ein bild vom 22pf machen :-( bilder werd ich im laufe des tages noch einstellen


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und nochmal.

Hier werden nur Fänge und Glückwünsche gepostet. Für Diskussionen macht ein Neues Thema auf, geht in´s Off-topic Zimmer oder schreibt Euch ne PN.


----------



## *BigCarp* (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin Moin,

habe meinen Angelschein erst seit März und endlich einen schönen 22 Pfünder...........

Sowas motiviert............. |stolz:


BIGCARP ##


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey Leute ich war am WE mal draussen bitte entschuldigt dämliche gesichtsausdrücke usw...

waren ne menge satzer dabei aber die an feiner montage waren sau geil ich stell mal nur die großen rein. Haben auch noch ne schleie und nen hecht gehabt. war quasi jede std n fisch dran. geiles WE!!!

grüße chris


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier das versprochene bild


----------



## thobi (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

31er......pb


----------



## Arno 08 (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Freunde des Karpfenangelns, #6

ich war auch mal wieder ein paar Tage los, um das angeln und die Natur zu genießen und hier das Ergebnis, 9kg, 12kg, 13kg.

Viel Erfolg und Spaß beim Fischen, Euch allen

*Catch & Release* :vik:


----------



## Xarrox (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So auch ich war am Wochenende Erfolgreich :vik:
2 Schöne Schuppis einer hatte 21Pfund und der andere 28pfund mein PB |stolz:

Gruß Xarrox


----------



## -qwertz- (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger 

War auch wieder raus und das Ergebniss 
kann sich sehen lassen: 

schöner schuppi 20 pfd gebissen auf Hartmais




​


----------



## Koalano1 (25. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri @all
Sind ja richtig schöne Fische dabei!!


----------



## Kuxi (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich habe über dem Vatertag bis zum Wochenende auch wieder „zuschlagen“ dürfen.
  Ein Angelkollege und ich haben einen unserer „Jungangler“ in unsere Mitte genommen und dabei hat er seine persönliche Bestmarke (Spiegler) von 24 Pfund auf satte 38 Pfund verbessern können.
  Dazu fing er noch einen 31,5 Pfd. sowie einen knapp 20 Pfd. Spiegler und einen sauberen 29 Pfd Schuppi der auch wieder seine p.B. darstellt.

  Wir, die beiden „älteren“ Herren haben zusammen auch über 20 Moosrücken auf die Seite legen können, im Bereich von 18 bis 39 Pfund…..ein Traumwochenende!

  Besonders schön war auch, dass wir das Laichverhalten der Karpfen aus nächster Nähe beobachten konnten.(Nur das beissen stellten sie dann leider ein) Hunderte Karpfen brachten das Wasser zum kochen und sorgten für zig seitliche Schnurschwimmer die so heftig waren, dass man sie echt für Bisse hielt.

  Alles in allem ein traumhaftes und sehr erfolgreiches Wochenende mit einem „Frischlings-Carp-Hunter“ der glücklicher nicht hätte sein können.

  Thx,
  Kuxi


----------



## GreenMonsta (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern diesen schönen Schuppi mit der Feederrute überlisten. 17 Pfund bei 75cm 

lg,Ben


----------



## jkc (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Kuxi schrieb:


> Wir, die beiden „älteren“ Herren haben zusammen auch über 20 Moosrücken auf die Seite legen können, im Bereich von 18 bis 39 Pfund…..ein Traumwochenende!



Jähh, fettes Petrieeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Bergsieger (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin Moin

War von Donnerstag bis Sonntag an unserem vereinssee und konnte 13 carps verhaften.Fing an mit 14 pfd und ging bis 36 pfd.Hier mal ein paar pics.

MfG Matthias


----------



## Wattwurm62 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Bergsieger
Super Strecke...Dickes Petri  #6


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nicht Schlecht. Klasse Karpfen.|bigeyes


----------



## rued92 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nabend

echt klasse fische mal wieder
ich werd mich freitag abend auch mal wieder raus begeben
irgendwann muss mal wieder was gehn 
naja werde dann berichten wies gelaufen ist!


----------



## j4ni (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch zu den Fischen, aber liegt das an mir, dass die Schatten irgendwie seltsam sind?


----------



## Siermann (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nen fettes PETRI HEIL an alle Fänger!!


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Halli Hallo!
Seit langem habe ich es endlich mal wieder geschafft einen Karpfen an die Angel zu bekommen 
Wir angelten an einem sehr klaren vollgelaufenen Steinbruch mit mittlerem bis gutem Karpfenbestand und wenig Angeldruck. Dieser Angeltag sollte sich wirklich für mich lohnen, denn ich konnte gleich vier wunderschöne Karpfen überlisten.
Alle so um die 70 cm und um die 17 Pfund (voller Laich) bis auf einer, der nur 58 hatte, aber wie schon erwähnt wunderschöne Fische; alle Bisse kamen auf 2 Dosenmaiskörner die mit Maden gespickt waren....!
Einer dieser Karpfen hat sogar meine Rute mit ins Wasser gerissen ohne das ich eine Chance zur Gegenwehr hatte, aber ich habe dir Rute wieder bekommen :m


----------



## yassin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den gefangenen Karpfen ich konnte gestern sowie am Wochenende zahlreiche Satzer beim Feedern fangen und einen 17cm Karpfen der es irgendwie geschaft hat sich an der selbsthakmontage mit nem 20er Boilie sauber im Mundwinkel zu haken wenn ich schaffe stell ich mal nen bild ein.

@Taker_der_Faker  hast du in Iburg gefischt oder ausserhalb da ich öfter dort bin weil meine Großeltern und meine Tante dort wohnen
man könnte sich ja mal zu fischen verabreden #h


----------



## Taker_der_Faker (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

 Ich habe Außerhalb von Iburg gefischt (nicht ganz legal sage ich mal) , aber zusammen angeln können wir sicherlich mal an einem Gewässer das man mit einer Tageskarte beangeln kann, z.B Kanal


----------



## Karpfen-88 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war auch Draußen


----------



## Carphunter' (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*







war auch mal los....3 karpfen gefangen.
leider konnt ich nur einen mit meiner kamera fotografieren bevor sie den geist aufgab.
die andren beiden werden noch folgen ;-)
83cm 22pfd.


----------



## thobi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@all

petrie zu den fischen.

@ karpfen 88

sehr geiler fisch.und sehr geiles foto.
so wirds gemacht:m


----------



## yassin (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



thobi schrieb:


> @ karpfen 88
> 
> sehr geiler fisch.und sehr geiles foto.
> so wirds gemacht:m




seh ich genauso #r


----------



## gringo92 (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

cooler fisch karpfen 88 ;d.


----------



## Petri Heilo (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo zusammen,

war vom 28.05.09 auf den 29.05.09 von Mittags 15:00 Uhr bis morgends halb 7 bei uns am Vereinsweiher gewesen.

Ergebniss waren 3 Karpfen der 1: ca.22 Uhr
                                         2: ca. 4:15 Uhr
                                         3: ca. 5:00 Uhr

Alle mit Mais am Haar und 5 Maiskörnern davon 2 Erdbeer Körner.
Alle Fische Catch & Release

Schwerster hatte mit Wiegematte knapp 26 Pfund minus Matte ca 11.5 kilo

Sorry wegen den dunklen Bildern hatte meine Kamera vergessen sind handy Bilder

Gruß Bernd und allen stehts krumme Ruten!!!!


----------



## carpcatcher91 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Karpfen-88 schrieb:


> Ich war auch Draußen


 geiler fisch! Top schuppenmuster!


----------



## Jens0883 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und mal endlich wieder ein Guter. 85cm 28 pfd.


----------



## Karpfen-88 (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jetzt scheint es ja überall richtig zu Laufen #w
Glückwunsch an alle Fänger und die die noch am Drillen sind:m

Ich Konnte heute Nacht auch 4 Schuppis und morgens kurz vor ab Fahrt noch die 2 Grassis verhaften


----------



## tarpoon (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

du abräumer) petri


----------



## julian123 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi, ich war auch endlich mal wieder erfolgreich.
ich konnte gestern abend innerhalb von 3 Stunden 3 Karpfen und 1 Döbel fangen.
Die Karpfen hatten 13, 17 und 19,5 Pfund.
Habe sie auf Selfmades zwischen halb 7 und halb 10 fangen.
Petri allen anderen Fängern !


----------



## Wattwurm62 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Leute.. schöne Fische. Bei uns haben die Karpfen das Laichen abgebrochen und nichts geht mehr im Moment.

@Julian123
Der mittlere Karpfen sieht aus wie ein Pekinese  Der ist bestimmt mal mit Volldampf vor nen Baum geschwommen oder so.. Aber auch schöne Dinger..


----------



## asuselite (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey jungs,

wirklich verdammt schöne fische habt ihr da gefangen Glückwunsch!:m

@ Julian:

der mittlere Spiegler sieht aus wie n Hamster, hat die Boilies noch inne Backen!


----------



## rued92 (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ all auch von mir petri zu den schönen Fischen 
bei mir ging nichts bei den letzten beiden kurzsessions

aber die fische beginnen jetz bei uns mit dem laichen wie der mittlere carp von Julian 123 bewiesen hat |supergri


always tight lines 

Sören


----------



## derNershofer (31. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ja coole fische 
war heute auch drausen und voll den run und dan war er weg der war big#d#d#d
derNershofer


----------



## -qwertz- (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin

War auch wieder raus von freitag bis heute

Ergebniss:

Karpfen 7,5kg (Vater gefangen, meine Rute :q)

und als beifang ne schöne Schleie von etwa 2 kg und ne fette Brasse


greez
Kevin


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner Spiegler Kevin,
bei euch läuft wenigstens überhaupt was


----------



## carpboar (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo konnte heute Nacht endlich mal wieder 2 Carps verhaften :q 1er mit 12 kg der andere auf dem Bild hatte 13,5kg beide auf aufgepoppte Tigernüsse gefangen. Wirklich schöne Fische wie ich finde. Allen anderen weiter Viel Petri und rasende Rollen


----------



## Hanno (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi!
Ich konnte letztes (langes) Wochenende einen wunderschönen 20 Pfund Schuppi fangen!:k Dazu noch einen kleinen 6 Pfünder, was mich sehr verwundert hat, denn wir haben mit 24er Boilies gefischt.....:q Mein Kumpel konnte einen 14,5 Pfünder landen...
lg Hanno

PS: Schaut euch doch mal mein Video zum Frühjahr ´09 an:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ykqh3oQcSNU

Wenn auch die Musik nicht jedermanns Geschmack treffen wird, hoffe ich, dass es euch gefällt....


----------



## CKlein (1. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich habe auch mal das Pfingstwochenende für eine Session genutzt. Allerdings bissen die Carps relativ zaghaft. Konnte leider nur einen verhaften. Würde ihn auf 15 - 20 Pfund schätzen. Ansonsten nur Beifänge. Ein Vereinskollege hat einen schönen 30 Pfund Schuppi gezogen|bigeyes. Aber war ein traumhaftes Wochenende mit tollem Wetter und Grilleinlagen. Aber ein paar Carps mehr hätten es schon sein können!


----------



## The Driver (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war am freitag erfolgreich.
einen 9 Pfünder (nicht fotografiert) und einen 16 pfünder:






petri allen fängern...
für diese woch steht wieder ein arger temperatursturz an: samstag und sonntag solls nachts auf 0°C runtergehen :-(


----------



## Thecatfisch (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



The Driver schrieb:


> war am freitag erfolgreich.
> einen 9 Pfünder (nicht fotografiert) und einen 16 pfünder:
> 
> 
> ...



Schaaaaaaafswedda :m:m

Aber nen schöner 16 Pfünder #6


----------



## thobi (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger.
tolle fische habt ihr da.
und cooles video.
mir gefällt die gewürtz pulle am besten;-)

lg thobi


----------



## thobi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

also hier läufts noch recht gut.
fische könnten größer sein,aber immerhin

petri an alle


----------



## shad75 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger,sind wirklich schöne Fische rausgekommen...Hab da auch noch ein Foto vom Anfang der Saison gefunden,war mit meinen 4,20 Matchruten los und hab mit Dosenmais am 18er Vorfach gefischt.Nach einer Stunde kam der erste Biss der mir gleich einen hammerharten Drill von 15 Minuten bescherte.Mein Gegener war ein zugegeben schon leicht verwildeter Koi-Karpfen von satten 61 cm :k.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Toller Fisch. Glückwunsch.:vik:


----------



## AltBierAngler (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner Schuppi, und der Koi is auch nice ...aber der arme im Gras...naja

ich war am We auch los und hab beim feinen angeln ein paar gute satzer und ne kleine schleie von ca. 42cm erwischt. Photos gibts leider keine weil ich allein war und mir das zu stressig war ...
Ich denke die Dicken Paaren bei uns jetzt auch durch hoffentlich, das Wetter war ja nich grade prickelnd und soll zum WE bei uns wieder kühl werden.

gruß Chris


----------



## shad75 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Danke für das Petri.Kann auch die Kritik verstehen von wegen keine Abhakmatte und so aber mal ganz ehrlich wer nimmt zum Brassenstippen schon eine mit?Ne gefundene Alditüte wäre auf den Foto auch nicht so toll gewesen...Ich gelobe jedoch Besserung.


----------



## yassin (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@thobi  
Petri schöne Kanalkarpfen,Nice#6


----------



## thobi (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

#6
thx.
kanal is mein ding...........stimmt

ma schauen was am wochenende wieder so geht.
hoffe kommt entlich mal einer mit ner 4 am anfang#q

petri zum koi!!!


----------



## Nico HB (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin, hab hier auch noch einen vom Sonntag

78cm und 20pfund

Gebissen hat er auf nen 20mm Pop Up von Mosella geschmack Vanille.
Die Rute habe ich wie immer direkt unter dem Busch in der Kurve abgelegt.
War nen Harter Drill, er hing gleich zweimal im Busch fest war nicht ganz einfach ihn dort raus zu bekommen.

30min Später ging der Pieper wieder los, wieder pop Up unterm Busch, war ein richtig guter aber leider ist er ausgestiegen



MFG Nico


----------



## gringo92 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne fische jungs.

hier auch mal wieder was von mir . noch von mitte mai . war jah leider 2wochen ohne fisch in spanien . :q:q


----------



## rued92 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mal wieder schöne Fische die ihr gefangen habt 
Bei mir gehts freitag abend wieder los mal schaun was zu machen ist!!!


Greetz  
Sören


----------



## Carpkiller07 (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Auch mal wieder ne Nacht draußen gewesen.............


----------



## Carp--Angler (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle echt geile Fische dabei #6
Mache morgen auch wieder los bis SO mal schauen was da so geht .


----------



## carpcatcher91 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab von Mo auf Di geblankt #d


----------



## Siermann (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

qeile Fische leute 
War von Samstag zu Sonntag mal wieder auf der Futterstelle(nachdem sie 1ne Woche ruhe hatte!) und hab auch nen paar Spiegler gefangen ,allerdings bis max.6kg;(,ansonsten hab ich nur schöne Stunden mit meiner süßen verbracht!
mfg tim


----------



## thobi (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hmmm.
außer nen kleinen von vielleicht 10pfd ging nichts heut.


----------



## yassin (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nächstes mal wieder


----------



## stalker1990 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Paar fotos von mir und mein Vater vom 01.06.-04.06. #6


----------



## stalker1990 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und noch ein PaaR


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geiler Stör


----------



## stalker1990 (5. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

und noch ein Paar :m


----------



## Thecatfisch (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nach 2 Wochen blanken biss dieser Nette Spieglervon 19 Pfund ,dazu kam dann noch ne Brasse. #h


----------



## rued92 (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Paetri an Alle 
schöne fische 
@ stalker1990 schöne strecke hast du da hingelegt
Bei mir is auch seid 2 wochen tote hose.
Gestern ging wieder nix.

Greetz Sören


----------



## Casualties (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war mal 1 Woche los


----------



## Casualties (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

noch ein Paar


----------



## G-hunter (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger 
ich war heute auch mal wieder 4 stunden auf karpfen , aber es lief einfach nichts das einzgie was bei mir gebissen hat war ein kleiner barsch hm was will man machen


----------



## yassin (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

erstmal Petri an alle besonders an Casualties den ersten find ich hammer 

hab noch nen paar kleine Karpfen von letzter und vorletzter Woche inkl. nen stör 1,01m und zehn Pfund, alle aus kleinen Bauernteichen, wie der Stör da rein kam ist allerdings unbekannt.

den einzigsten Fisch auf einen 20!! Boilie war ein 17cm langer Karpfen



info:ich hab letzte Woche noch nen Stör in der Anlage 33758 Eschengert gefangen, aber dieses ist ein anderer hab aber von dem "Kleinen" aus der Anlage kein Bild sonst würde ich beide reinstellen#q.


----------



## derNershofer (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

die beissfaulheit kann ich mir auch nicht wirklich erklären
entweder es hängt mir dem laíchen und derschaffskälte zusammen 
oder alle karps haben sich abgesprochen und haben gesagt heuer wollen wir net 
derNershofer


----------



## Siermann (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mußte auch fast das ganze WE ohne Fisch aushalten(wen man von den ganzen Satzis absieht!
PETRI an alle anderen Glücklichen Fänger


----------



## miosga (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war heute nachmittag noch für ein paar stunden am Wasser, hatte aber nur die notwendigsten Sachen mit (keine Waage u. Kamera). Beim angeln mit Pose und einem Maiskorn auf 18er Haken, biss ein 62cm Schuppi.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (7. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Bei uns ist immer noch alles wie tot...schafskälte#d


----------



## Casualties (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

#hPetri an die anderen Fänger

Geiler Stör #6


----------



## thobi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

yea!!!!!!!!
so soll es sein.........
ein teich der nicht beangelt wird,weil ja eh nix drin is

:vik:nur so ein paar kleine von ca 27 pfd:vik:


----------



## shad75 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Spiegler-ein fettes Petri von mir.Hört sich nach traumhaften Verhältnissen an,Gewässer mit Fisch aber ohne Angler.Könnte man glatt neidisch werden...


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ thobi: gratuliere, ich denke du hast mein Traumgewässer gefunden *g*

oft geht sich's bei mir zur Zeit nicht aus, habe aber trotzdem ein schönes Wochenende verbracht:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ thobi FETTES PETRI !!!!!!!!!
Sind geile Fische ..........


----------



## gringo92 (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri thobi  .schöner spiegler.

mal wieder ein kleiner schuppi nach 3wochen ohne fisch ;o).


----------



## thobi (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

danke schön,
is ein schuppi.....aber 2 fotos:g

und petri auch an dich gringo.
lg thobi


----------



## Aalfredo (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hatte schon im April einen schönen Graser von 100cm und 25 Pfund ... Nur leider läßt dieser sich hier kein 2tes mal posten. Bild existiert bereits im "Aller und Leine Thread" #c


----------



## julian123 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Aalfredo schrieb:


> Hatte schon im April einen schönen Graser von 100cm und 25 Pfund ... Nur leider läßt dieser sich hier kein 2tes mal posten. Bild existiert bereits im "Aller und Leine Thread" #c


 

Kannst ja mal nen Link oder die Seitenzahl posten!
Dickes Petri an alle Fänger!


----------



## tarpoon (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*






hier der fisch vom sonntag...
köder selfmade nußmix 1m vom ufer direkt unter der rutenspitze,auf den anderen ruten keinen hup.
so kann es manchmal gehen...



p.s. sieht man dass ich abgenommen habe)
gruß heiko


----------



## Karpfen-88 (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch an alle Fänger#6

Morgen gehts wieder für 5 Tage raus 2 am Fluß und 3 am See :b#u#:


----------



## Aalfredo (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier denn mal noch der Link zu dem Graser, welchen ich bereits in nem anderen Thread hier im Board gepostet hatte!

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117590&highlight=celle&page=90


----------



## thobi (9. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri heiko......
schöner fisch#6

und sag mal..............hast du abgenommen|supergri


gruß


----------



## ExoriLukas (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mein bruder hatte wieder mal Glück 
Beide gefangen auf 10er Wurmhaken mit maden bestückt ..


----------



## thobi (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri heil zu den fischen.
der eine sieht wie rocky aus....also bei mir hätte er seinen namen weg


lg thobi


----------



## Twister_Jigger (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So ich war nach meinem Karpfenerstfolg auch mal wieder los um...gefangen habe ich leider nur einen.

48 cm auf Madewurmcocktail

Grüße


----------



## Petri Heilo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab die Nacht nen Koi gefangen, link unten fast 18 Pfund

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2521646#post2521646


----------



## thobi (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

na dann mal petri heil.


----------



## Siermann (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab zwar keinen Karpfen gefangen am WE dafür aber nen schönen Stör(siehe Galerie=leider sind die aufnahmen nen bissl unscharf und verwackelt, da meine Schwester die Fotos gemacht hat )
mfg tim


----------



## Steve Deluxe (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi allerseits!!!!!#v
war gestern auch ma wieder los, hab mir ja das richtige wetter ausgesucht
als ich und mein freund angekommen sind hat ich gleich einen schönen biss auf mais.konnte ihn aber leider nicht verwerten. dann ging bis zum mittag hin gar nix mehr.dann hab ich diesen Karpfen von 43 cm fangen( auf madenbündel an der winklepicker).und dan ging es los. zuerst nur regen dann ein heftiges gewitter und dann auch noch 4-5 cm große hagelkörner. gut dass ich den schirm dabei hatte und dass dieser nicht kaputt ging.na ja dan ging den ganzen tag eigentlich nix mehr.ist zwar nur ein kleiner aber wenigstens nicht schneider.|supergri

übrigens noch petri zum tolllen koi!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Petri Heilo (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Danke euch allen auch Petri zu den schönen Karpfen und immer merken selbst nen kleiner Karpfen ist der Zielfisch und selbst darüber kann ich mich freuen es muss nicht immer ein Kapitaler sein

Gruß Bernd


----------



## rued92 (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Perti an alle
wieder schöne fische dabei
bei mir gehts heute nachmittag wieder raus an fluss für ne kurzsession!
mal schaun ob endlich was geht?!

Greetz

Sören


----------



## Petri Heilo (13. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Echt wirklich schöne Fische die Du da gelandet hast.......dickes petri dazu


----------



## timy169 (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier sind meine von heute


----------



## stoerhunter (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

habe vor 2wochen den letzten gefangen schöner spiegler


----------



## colognecarp (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mein erster dieses Jahr ! 24 Pfund auf popup 5 Meter vom Ufer entfernt. Strike !!!


----------



## tarpoon (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri, schön dunkler schuppi...


----------



## xpudel666x (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dann will ich mich auch mal dem Colognecarp anschließen. War die gleiche Session.

22 Pfund.


----------



## Spinnfisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so hab mich scho länger nich gemeldet aber hab sehr gut gefangen(insgesamt im ganzen Jahr über 80kg) hier mal einer

ich seh auf dem bild weng komisch aus


----------



## -qwertz- (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

moin

war auch wieder raus aber nur von freitag bis heute |supergri

joar was soll ich sagen insgesamt 62,5Kg Fisch (6 Fische zwischen 5kg - 17kg)









greez
kevin


----------



## thobi (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petriiiii euch allen.

bei mir in 2 nächten blääääääääääänk|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr::v


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war das We immer nur die Nacht draußen,morgens um 5 Uhr wieder abbauen, wegen Taufe und Co..leider ging bis auf Brassen nichts ... Hm...wie lange wird das noch dauern, naja ;D

Aber Kevin mal ohne Kappe oder einer anderen Kopfbedeckung ?!?!? Mein Gott,seltener al nen 6er im Lotto  ;D


----------



## Siermann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War das WE auser zum Ansitz auch mal ne Nacht auf Car`s drausen! Absolut nichts , habe jetzt aber angefangen eine 2te stelle zu füttern und dort mich dan von Freitag zu Samstag mal hinsetzen , vielleicht geht ja was...wer wei????!!


----------



## rice (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

von Donnerstag 32Pfund aus der Elbe

Gruß rice


----------



## Siermann (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ALTER, der hat ja noch viel vor
DICKES PETRI


----------



## gringo92 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



thobi schrieb:


> petriiiii euch allen.
> 
> bei mir in 2 nächten blääääääääääänk|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr:|gr::v


 
willkommen im club !|supergri


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Was ein 32er


----------



## King Wetzel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle fänger 
ich war gestern mit meinem bruder und einem freund von mir an unserrem teich das erste mal mit boilies auf karpfen angeln und in der ersten stund ging garnix was eigentlich ungewöhlich für unseren teich ist, mein bruder verfluchte die boilies schon als der bissanzeiger aufheulte und der karpfen ins schilf zu flüchten versuchte was die stramm eingestellte bremse meines bruders aber verhinderte und konnte nach einem außergewöhnlich kurzem drill sicher gekeschert werden dann nach ca einer weiteren stunde war ich an der reihe und und ich hatte nur schnur mit ca 3kg tragkraft auf der rolle und darum drillte ich sehr vorsichtig,nach ca 10 min war der spiegler reif zur landung der karpfen hatte auf einen mais boilie gebissen und hat mir den schönsten drill seit langem beschehrt anschließend konten mein freund und mein bruder noch 4 weitere karpfen und eine schleie überlisten


----------



## fischibald (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern schöne Fische, ich war von SA auf SO auch mal raus aber außer ner Brasse von knapp 2,5kg nichts.
#c


----------



## yassin (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@fischibald

ich konnte sogar 3 Brassen um die 2,5 -3kg fangen|stolz:
ne Spaß beiseite ich musste heute erstmal die Abhakmatte schrubben:v wegen diesen Schleimern, in Zukunft kommen diese Fiecher nicht mehr an land.


----------



## Thecatfisch (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



fischibald schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern schöne Fische, ich war von SA auf SO auch mal raus aber außer ner Brasse von knapp 2,5kg nichts.
> #c





yassin schrieb:


> @fischibald
> 
> ich konnte sogar 3 Brassen um die 2,5 -3kg fangen|stolz:
> ne Spaß beiseite ich musste heute erstmal die Abhakmatte schrubben:v wegen diesen Schleimern, in Zukunft kommen diese Fiecher nicht mehr an land.



Ich bilde das Mittelfeld mit 2 Brassen von 2,5 und 3 kg |jump:


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So, ich denke diesmal klappt es und die Pics sind auch sichtbar, ist mittlerweile schon 2 Wochen her. War aber ein traumhaftes Wochenende:l


----------



## The Driver (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern,

ich war am letzten freitag erfolgreich. schöner spiegler, 14,5 pfd.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Gebetsmühle anwerf.

Hier im Fangthema sind nur Fänge und Glückwünsche erlaubt.
Off topics werden gelöscht und, insbesondere wenn Moralaposteleien dabei sind, auch schon mal verwarnt.


----------



## Hanno (16. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi!
Hab heute leider beim Feedern nen knallharten Biss, der mir die Rute aus dem Ständer gerissen hat, nicht verwerten können.....#d Meinem Kumpel gings ähnlich, er hat seinen Karpfen im Drill verloren... Naja, Sonntag gehts nochmal wieder feedern, aber an ein anderes Gewässer, nen kleinen Kanal, da sollts nen bisschen besser laufen... Feedern ist zwar sehr untypisch für mich alten Boilieangler, aber macht Spaß, werd ich wohl ab sofort immer an 1-Day-Trips machen.... #6
lg Hanno


----------



## fischerspezi1986 (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hmmm bei mir am Wasser läufts zur Zeit recht gut muss ich sagen...schon wieder massig Carps, darunter ein schöner 14er  und viele andere tolle Fische!
Sind die bei euch zur Zeit auch so kampflustig? Ich hab ncoh nicht erlebt dass ich bei jedem zweiten Karpfen glaube es ist ein Waller |rolleyes

Aja: Ich brauch keine Abhakmatte, er fällt nicht weit (sorry Ralle, musste sein *g*)

LG


----------



## Thecatfisch (17. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nicht schlecht, Heer Specht


----------



## firefox (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi 
War von Dienstag auf Mittwoch eine Nacht los.
Hab 2 Karpfen gefangen und hatte noch 1 Ausschlitzer.

Mfg 
Firefox


----------



## Damien (18. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

*Huhu zusammen,*

*war auch von Mittwoch auf donnerstag los!Konnte zwei schöne Spiegel Karpfen fangen einen von 23 Pf und einen von 19 Pf gebissen haben beide auf Frolic!*

*Gruß Sascha*


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Ich bin gerade von meinem 5 tägigen Trip zurück. Mein Freund und ich haben sehr gut gefangen. Wir waren in Treviso am Lago al Boschetto. Wir konnten in diesen 5 Tagen 17 Karpfen fangen. Das Gewicht schwankte zwischen 8kg und 25kg.
Hier einige Fotos von meinen schönsten Fischen:
1.und 2. Foto Schuppi mit 25kg
3. Foto Amur mit 8kg
4. Foto Amur mit 10kg
5. Foto Amur 13kg
Es folgen noch weitere.

mfG Lukas


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

... hier gehts weiter:
1. Foto Amur mit 14,3kg
2. Foto Spiegler mit 14,5kg
3. Foto Spiegler mit 16,5kg

Den großen konnte ich heute Morgen um 8.30 beim zusammenräumen der Sachen noch erwischen.:vik:

Allen noch ein großes Petri Heil.

mfG Lukas


----------



## yassin (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wow Petri Lukas geile Strecke 
bei uns wir in letzter Zeit nur noch Gebläääänkt


----------



## thiax (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

die amurcarpis sind der hammer. sehr schöner fische, könnt ich mir einen drauf....


----------



## pfefferladen (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Lukas (Südtirol) schrieb:


> ... hier gehts weiter:
> 1. Foto Amur mit 14,3kg
> 2. Foto Spiegler mit 14,5kg
> 3. Foto Spiegler mit 16,5kg
> ...


 
#r

So muss das sein wenn man 5 Tage fischt.

Ein dickes Petri ! #6


----------



## gringo92 (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri lukas ;o


zielfisch nummer 2 ist bei mir jetzt auch raus  

köder: solar quench
spot: kante von 1.5 auf 3meter abfallend 

morgens 8:30 uhr


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri allen Huntern!
Sehr schöne Fische habt Ihr alle gefangen!
Komme auch gerade von nem Kurztrip vom Vereinssee zurück.
1. Bild 27 Pfd
2. Bild 32 Pfd

Euch allen weiterhin viele dicke schöne Fische!
@FoolishFarmer: Danke für´s professionelle Guiding in Sachen hoher Kunst der Wurfschule und Danke für Pellets&Boilies
@Carpkiller07: Danke für die Fotos

Grüße


Marcus


----------



## Carpkiller07 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo,
Erstmal Petri an alle fänger.
@Pratfall-Bob
Kein Problem mit den Fotos,machst du bei uns ja auch immer .
Sag bescheid wenn ich nochmal kommen muss wegen Brassen vertreiben
Meld dich wegen nächstes We mal.


----------



## tarpoon (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*




gewässer: 15ha natursee
spot      :   seerosenfeld leider long range
köder     : snowman aus 24er selfmade nussmix und 14er                           mainline pineapple popup


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri. Tolle Karpfen.:vik:#6


----------



## Max1994 (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu euren tollen Fängen#6!!!
Ich war letzte Nacht mal wieder los an mein Vereinsgewässer und konnte 3 Karpfen überlisten.
Der Schuppi hatte 10.5 Kg und fiel auf einen Successful Baits Scopex Pro Bolie herein, ebenso wie der darauf folgende Spiegler mit 9.5 Kg.
Kurz bevor ich heut morgen dann einpacken wollte lief noch meine Rute ab die ich an einem übers Wasser hängendem Baum liegen hatte, es war ein 8.5 Kg Spiegler der auf einen Robin Red und Garlic Bolie von Pro line hereinfiel[leider wurde dieses Foto nicht so gut].


----------



## karpfenjäger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier mal meiner aus der letzten Frankreich Session


----------



## karpfenjäger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

noch ein paar Bilder


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mhhhhh ich schätze mal so ganz ungefähr....

100cm und 49Pfund??


----------



## karpfenjäger (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



marcus7 schrieb:


> mhhhhh ich schätze mal so ganz ungefähr....
> 
> 100cm und 49Pfund??


   du bist gut !!!


----------



## marcus7 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

meinen herzlichsten Glückwunsch-ein Wahnsinnsfisch#6


----------



## shad75 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch auch von mir,ist echt ein wunderschöner Fisch.War heute von um 3 Uhr bis 8 Uhr am Wasser konnte aber das U-Boot,das sich selbst gehakt hatte,nicht zu einen Fotoshooting übereden-ist nach kurzen Drill leider ausgeschlitzt! #q


----------



## Carp_fisher (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Karpfenjäger
Sehr schöne Fische PETRI#6


----------



## Thecatfisch (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab hier noch einen,19 Pfund auf nen gedippten Fischboilie.

Glaube von Sonntag Nacht.Leider nicht ganz perfekt das Foto, aber hauptsache er schwimmt wieder.


----------



## yassin (25. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Hab hier noch einen,19 Pfund auf nen gedippten Fischboilie.
> 
> Glaube von Sonntag Nacht.Leider nicht ganz perfekt das Foto, aber hauptsache er schwimmt wieder.



#r richtige Einstellung Petri zum Fisch

und auch zum fast 50er


----------



## Pauli1990 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi Leute,
also Chris93 und ich waren gestern auch mal wieder los diesmal ging es etwas weiter weg und zwar nach Halbe(Dahme-Spreewald). Dort wollten wir uns eigentlich mit jemandem treffen und an den Tornower See fahren, als wir aber dort ankamen konnten wir ihn nicht erreichen.Nachdem wir 2 Stunden diesen See gesucht hatten sind wir an irgendeinen Teich gefahren wo wir einen Karpfenangler trafen der uns dann noch einige Gewässer genannt hatte wo wir hinkönnten... 
Sind dann an den Karosseriesee in Halbe gefahren, dort angekommen hatten wir zu tun noch eine geeignete Stelle zu finden bevor es dunkel wurde.Haben uns dann nen Futterplatz an einer etwas größeren Schilfkante angelegt. 4.15Uhr kam dann ein 15Pfünder mit 73cm und eine Stunde später ein 13 Pfünder mit 67cm. 
Damit war der misslungene Ausflug doch noch erfolgreich und für uns noch Anfänger des Karpfenangelns gabs endlich mal was über 10 Pfund #6

hier noch ein paar Bilder dazu
Anhang anzeigen 109933
Anhang anzeigen 109934
Anhang anzeigen 109932


mfg Pauli:vik:


----------



## Marc 24 (28. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Echt tolle Fische hier #6. Ich war nun endlich auch mal wieder los mit 2 Kollegen. Echt schlimm, dass das erst meine 2. Session in diesem Jahr war, aber es ließ sich zeitlich einfach nicht öfter einrichten. Wir haben insg. in der Nacht 5 Fische gefangen, von 3-23 Pfund. Hier meine beiden Fänge.
Hier der erste von 23 Pfund:







Und hier der zweite von 10 Pfund, ziemlich lang, aber sehr flach:






Gruß Marc


----------



## Oberregenwurm (30. Juni 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und ich war über meinen 14Pfünder froh...#q


----------



## Siermann (1. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an die Glücklichen fänger!
Hatte auch wieder eine tolle 3 Tages . sassion
Ergebniss: ! 1Hecht mit 67cm
                2 Karpfen mit 13 und 23 pfd
                unzählige Brassen zwischen 1 und 6 pfd
lg tim


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ karpfenjäger: richtig geiler fisch dickes petri ..weiter so  #6

natürlich auch an alle anderen dickes petri:vik: 

greetz und nur DIGGE fische  TeamKingDingeLing :g


----------



## Carpkiller07 (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri an alle Fänger!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So,
Wir (Pratfall-Bob und Ich) waren von Samstag auf Sonntag ne Nacht draußen.
Ergebniss:
Bob:
27 Pfund Spiegler

Ich:
20 Pfund Spiegler

Nebenbei wurde von einem Collegen noch eine Schleie gefangen.


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne fische ..dickes petri  ..weiter so #6


----------



## mibook (4. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War gestern das 1. Mal in diesem jahr auf Karpfen erfolgreich. Ergebniss meine beiden bisher größten. Köder waren Heilbuttpellets die ich das 1. mal verwendete. Nach nichtmal 5min war die erste Rute schon krum. Ergebniss ein Spiegelkarpfen von 75cm. 
Keine 15 min später die 2. Krumme Rute. Ergebniss ein schöner Schuppi von 90cm.
Eine Wage hatte ich leider nicht dabei. 
Beide durften nach dem Fotoshooting auch wieder schwimmen.


----------



## karpfen2000 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne fische petri#6


----------



## -qwertz- (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin

war jetzt auch mal wieder am WE raus.

Ergebniss:

Einer ist mir ausgeschlitzt und zwei schuppis konnt ich auf die Matte legen. Einmal 16 pfd und 11 pfd.


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hola .. dickes petri an die glücklichen fänger ..wir haben leider samstag geblanckt...naja passiert :v


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so hier mal  welche von mir


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

dickes petri schöne fische carphunter ...weiter so #6


----------



## mibook (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war Heute ach noch mal los konnte einen schönen Spiegel von 18Pfd überlisten. Auch eine größenwahnsinnige Rotfeder verirrte sich an meinen Haken!


----------



## Großfischangler (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wie fange ich denn solche dicke karpfen?


----------



## fantazia (6. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Großfischangler schrieb:


> Wie fange ich denn solche dicke karpfen?


Angeln und Erfahrung sammeln.


----------



## carpcatcher91 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Großfischangler schrieb:


> Wie fange ich denn solche dicke karpfen?


 
:m top frage :m


----------



## Harry48 (7. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Großfischangler schrieb:


> Wie fange ich denn solche dicke karpfen?



Mit der Angel, Gedult und den richtigen Ködern am richtigen Gewässer an nem guten Platz.. *sfg*#h


----------



## Marionaise (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nabend,

ich kann nur sagen, dass bei Vollmond immer was geht.
War keine 15 Min. am Wasser und es hat gerummst.
Spiegler von 33 Pf., 85cm, kurz vor nem heftigen Gewitter.
Kann aber nur an alle appellieren: legt die Ruten bei Gewitter aus der Hand!

Petri aus dem Saarland.


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja Geil


----------



## FlachwasserJäger (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geil 85cm, respekt!

Ich geh Freitag Nacht auch endlich wieder raus auf Karpfen!!!!


----------



## icecream (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier auch mal wieder welche von mir.. 30, 30 und 25Pfd..


----------



## Nico HB (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Icecream, richtig geile Fische.


----------



## colognecarp (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

kurz nach dem aufbau hat am fr. der schöne 30 pfünder gebissen


----------



## Thecatfisch (8. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Will auch ans Wasser


----------



## Nico HB (9. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil, richtig schöne Fische bei mir geht es Freitag nacht nach der Spätschicht auch endlich wieder ans Wasser


----------



## thobi (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

fettes petri an alle;-)

ich durfte auch mal wieder;-)

31 pfd:vik:


----------



## Karpfen-88 (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri an alle 

War auch mal wieder für eine Nacht draußen und es Läuft.:q
Konnte von Gestern 17 Uhr bis Heute 8Uhr 6 Fische bis 19.5Kg Fangen.#6


----------



## yassin (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

it's Großkarpfenzeit 
scheint ja zu laufen, Petri an euch
fahr auch gleich los ne Nacht machen


----------



## yassin (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Thecatfisch schrieb:


> Will auch ans Wasser


dann geh doch


----------



## miosga (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war heute auch eine Nacht draußen. Wir haben drei Tage angefüttert, aber wir haben keinen karpfen gefangen. Es gab nur Brassen zu holen: 54, 54, 55, 57 und 59cm. Einer biss auf Maiskette, die restlichen auf Boilie.


----------



## Curva_MS (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab vorhin einen Spiegel 72cm 10,5kg gefangen.
Mit Aalvorfach 
War schon nach 3 min. an Land....Keine Ahnung warum so schnell...

bin danach noch erfolgreich auf hecht gegangen mit nem neuen Rapala Clackin Rap...

Gruß 
Curva_MS


----------



## Hanno (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow, sind ja echt mal wieder geile Fische dabei! 
Zwei Kumpels und ich waren von Gestern auf Heute mal am Wasser.... 
Der eine fing 2 kleine Karpfen von 4 Pfund und 4 Pfund 300g... Der andere blieb leer aus.... Auch ich konnte in der Nacht keinen erwischen, hab dann aber am Vormittag auf Sicht (!) noch einen schönen 6 Pfünder mit der Feeder erwischen können....:vik: Ich hab an eine Kante direkt am Ufer geworfen, die man komplett sehen konnte, da das Wasser extrem klar ist.. Und nach dem Auswurf viel mir auf, dass genau auf der Stelle, wo ich den Futterkorb hingeworfen habe, zwei kleine Karpfen gründelten und nach kurzer Zeit hing dann einer..... #6 Ich konnte live beobachten, wie er meine Maden einsog und davonschwamm...... :k
Euch allen weiterhin noch viel Erfolg!

PS: Bald endlich auch bei uns in SH Ferien, Juhuuuu!! :q:q:m
lg Hanno


----------



## Nico HB (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin, 

war von Freitag 23uhr bis Samstag 14Uhr am Wasser.

Nachts ging absolut nix, Kumpel hatte noch nen Aal gefnagen aber das war es dann auch schon.
Um 4 Uhr ist er nach Hause gefahren, ich habe mich dann hingelegt und wurde um kurz nach sechs von einem Lauten Piepen geweckt.
Ich also raus aus dem Zelt und ab zur Rute, nen richtig fetten Wiederstand gespührt, nach kurzem Drill ist er mir aber leider ausgeschlitzt.Also Rute neu beködert und wieder rein damit.
Ich wollte mich grade wieder hin legen da piepte es wieder, nach einem geilen Drill lag ein 65cm und 13Pfund schwerer Schuppi auf der Matte.
Nach einem kurzem Schlaf ging der Pieper wieder los, ergebnis diesmal ein 78cm und 21 Pfund schwerer Schuppi, konnte alle auf Frolic fangen.

An meinen neuen Ruten hat sich leider nix getan, aber dafür konnte ich das Ultimate Convertible Dreamcatcher auf Herz und Nieren prüfen, es ict wirklich absolut Wasserdicht und 100% Sturmfest.Echt ein Super Zelt zu einem Top Preis.

Leider sind die Bilder nicht so der Hit, habe sie alle mit dem Handy und selbsauslöser machen müssen.


----------



## bigcalli (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo ich war am WE das erste mal RICHTIG und NUR auf Karpfen aus in meiner Anglerischen laufbahn   war Freitag auf Samstag
habe leider nur meine Kamera nicht  dabei gehabt als musste das Handy herhalten ^^


1. Biss ca 21.30 Uhr anschlag --> sitzt, Zack karpfen zieht sofort ab nach links ins Unterholz ( hab 1 - 2 Meter davor geangelt) verlust des Fisches, aber nicht der Montage zum Glück für den Karpfen.

Also jetzt vorgewarnt und die Ruten näher zum Zelt gezogen um schneller Agieren zu können wusste ja gar nicht wie schnell und stark die seien können. Hatte ja noch nie gezielt auf die großen geangelt nur immer so kleinere bis ca 6 Pfd nebenbei gefangen.

2. Biss dann um 02.45 Uhr (shit doch eingeschlafen) aber sofort an der Rute ( mein Gott piepsen die bisanzeiger schnell wenn so ein größerer abzieht) Anschlag sitzt perfekt und los geht der tanz (mist ist das kalt wenn man gerade Wach wird) aber Adrenalin Pur ! Geiles Feeling der Karpfen gibt alles und ist ca 15 - 20  min Später im Kescher. 21 Pfd nicht schlecht für meinen ersten gezielt auf Karpfen ansitz.

3. Biss um ca 07.00 Uhr jetzt wirds ja schon einfacher denke ich und der "Kleene" ist ein par minuten Später auch meiner  hehe jetzt redet man schon von kleinem karpfen bei 12 Pfd...man ist halt schnell verwöhnt.

so um 09.00 Uhr war ich dann mit Brötchen zuhause.

wohlgemerkt habe ich nicht Tagelang gefüttert sondern den ersten Biss bekam ich sogar ohne irgendeinen Boilie eingeworfen zu haben auf den Boilie am Haar. Danach habe ich nur ca 5 - 10 Boilies nachgeüttert. Das war ne geile Nacht und jetzt verstehe ich euch Karpfenfreaks  :vik:
jetzt habe ich direkt mit nem Ü 20 Pfd angefangen |supergri


----------



## Carphunter89 (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Am Freitag ca 1Uhr hatte ich einen Fullrun! Das ergebnis ca 20 Pfund!


----------



## Golfer (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nice....,
ich war auch mal grade wieder am See wollte nur für n paar Stunden weil meine Angelkollegen da Nachtangeln. Also einfach nur n Pellet an den Haken 3Hände Pellets auf die Stelle und Rute raus. Um 22Uhr hats dann auch geklappt. Ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen von 15kg. Fotos kann ich leider erst in 2Tagen anbieten da die Kamera noch am See ist und die Jungs noch 2Nächte bleiben.Werd sie dann aber am Mittwoch nachreichen.#h


----------



## yassin (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hab heute Nacht einen verhaun is nach n paar Sekunden ausgeschlitzt :c
n Kumpel hat 4,10 bis 11 pfünder gefangen


----------



## mibook (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Konnte gestern nen schönen Spiegel überlisten 79cm 18Pfd


----------



## kingralphder1 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Gestern hab ich den ersten Spiegler mit meiner neuen Rute überlistet . Um ca. 21.30 uhr ging auf einmal mein pieper los , wir haben uns nur angesehen und waren voll überrascht . So einen biß haben wir an dem see noch nie erlebt . Das ergebnis ein 59 er spiegler mit 10 pfund . Schaut euch mal bei meinem die schwanzflosse an . Da war wohl vor kurzem etwas großes dran . Bei meinem kumpel kam kurz danach das typische was wir dort kennen , ein biß wie ihn fast jeder kennt . Ein bißchen schnur aber schön ruhig . Das ergebnis ein spiegler von ca. 40 cm der wudre erst gar nicht aus dem wasser geholt , gleich wieder im wasser abgehakt und tschüß .


----------



## rued92 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hez 
glueckwuensche an alle Faenger
bin noch auf MAlta aber sonntag wider zuhause 
dann gehts wieder los!!!

Greetz


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So will auch nochmal meinen Senf dazu geben. Die Umstände wie es zudem Fang kam, sind allerdings nicht sehr erfreulich. Habe den karpfen leider beim Spinnfischen von außen an der Rückenflosse gehakt.
Hatte meinen 5er Mepps gerade 7-8m grundnah eingekurbelt, da knallts nur in der Rute, ich schlag an, und in selben Moment nimmt der Bursche voll Schnur.
Ich hatte schon Schiss, das ich einen Riesenwels gehakt hätte.
Am Ufer hab ich dann gesehen, das ich nen karpfen gehakt hatte.#q
Zum Glück hing nur einer der 3 haken und so konnte ich ihn schnell abhaken und es war auch keine große Wunde zu sehen.
Alles in allen ist dies mein neuer Pb mit 26Pfd., aber ich kann mich nicht so richtig darüber freuen, aufgrund der zustände...


----------



## Carphunter2401 (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier mal 2 fische vom samstag auf sonntag.  konnte insgesamt 5 stück fangen , einen auf selbst geroltem waldfrucht und 4 auf tigernüsse. sorry für die bild quali  alles selbst auslöser.


----------



## TeamKingDingeLing (15. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

huhu ..schöne fische  ..dickes petri euch glücklichen fänger #6

wir  haben schon wieder das wochenende geblanckt #q 

aber am kommenden WE  gehts wieder los :vik:


----------



## Golfer (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Golfer schrieb:


> Nice....,
> ich war auch mal grade wieder am See wollte nur für n paar Stunden weil meine Angelkollegen da Nachtangeln. Also einfach nur n Pellet an den Haken 3Hände Pellets auf die Stelle und Rute raus. Um 22Uhr hats dann auch geklappt. Ein schöner Schuppenkarpfen von 15kg. Fotos kann ich leider erst in 2Tagen anbieten da die Kamera noch am See ist und die Jungs noch 2Nächte bleiben.Werd sie dann aber am Mittwoch nachreichen.#h



Hier die Bilder von Montag:


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dienstag Abend - Heute Morgen,2 schöne Nächte bei Affenhitze.

Insgesamt fing ich in diesen 35 Stunden 46,6kg Karpfen, und dazu noch 11 Brassen a' ca 2,5 kg, also um die 70 kg Fisch :m

Desweiteren fing ich einen alten Bekannten , den ich ende letzten Jahres schon einmal fing, wobei er dort 3 Pfund leichter war, und ihn auf den Namen '' Die kleine Kugel''(Bruder der großen Kugel aus der CarpMirror :vik taufte.An der doch etwas ''anderen'' Formgebung zu erkennen.
Auserdem riss mir leider ein Fisch in den Bäumen ab, den ich aber nen paar Stunden Später auf der anderen Seite des Sees noch einmal fing(der 24er) |bigeyes|bigeyes Krass :q

Fisch 1- 7,25kg (Kugel)- Spiegelkarpfen
Fisch 2- 8.1kg  (Langer Spiegler )
Fisch 3- 9kg     (Schuppi)
Fisch 4- 10,25kg (Wasserbild )
Fisch 5 - 12,10kg (Selbstauslöser,leider)

2 Schöne Tage am Wasser #6


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so bin auch wieder da:vik:

war von gestern 19 uhr bis heute  12 uhr am wasser.

insgesamt konnte ich 16 karpfen fangen, und somit hatte ich eine schlaf lose nacht|uhoh:

die gewichte der einzelnen fische  12pf,4pf,12pf,6pf,6pf,10pf,10pf,4pf,8pf,3pf,18pf,12pf,10pf,8pf,28pf,10pf.


http://img269.*ih.us/img269/5268/unterersee024.jpghttp://img16.*ih.us/img16/6051/unterersee032.jpghttp://img27.*ih.us/img27/6167/unterersee034.jpghttp://img190.*ih.us/img190/62/unterersee035.jpghttp://img11.*ih.us/img11/7812/unterersee043.jpghttp://img33.*ih.us/img33/5783/unterersee048.jpghttp://img33.*ih.us/img33/9828/unterersee050.jpg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

http://img269.*ih.us/img269/2663/unterersee054.jpghttp://img198.*ih.us/img198/6380/unterersee060.jpg


----------



## GuidoOo (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische,
Aber iwas ist da wohl schief gelaufen :vik:


----------



## Thecatfisch (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Krasse Strecke


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

|muahah:1.Foto...

Top Ding..^^

Naja, was soll ich sagen, war auch von gestern 20 Uhr bis heute um 12 los ohne Anfüttern und alles und es hat sich absolut nix getan.
Einen Schnurschwimmer und heute morgen nen Schwan in der Schnur gehabt...|uhoh:


----------



## yassin (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

top strecke #r


----------



## stalker1990 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab gestern einen Spiegler mit 21 Pf. gefangen! (Der erste nach 4 Blanks)|supergri#6


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@carphunter

Tolle Fische. Respekt.#6

BG :vik:


----------



## Schleie07 (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Konnte am Samstag nen 10 pfünder erwischen (nebenfang beim aalangeln)


----------



## King Wetzel (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sooo konte im urlaub meine ersten karpfen in einem natürlichem gewässer fangen nähmlich im sternbergersee der gröste war zwar nur 50 cm lang aber ich hab mich trotzdem sehr darüber gefreut


----------



## yassin (21. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@stalker1990
was ne Kugel |bigeyes
petri


----------



## Terraxx (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So Leute, meine ersten ordentlichen Karpfen 

Habe den See durch die Seite 
www.karpfen-angeltour.de entdeckt, 
n cooler Tour-Veranstalter.

5 Fische waren es insgesamt.


----------



## Steffen90 (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an alle fänger!

ich konnte heute meine pechstäne von verlorenen/nicht gehakten fischen endlich brechen!
konnte mitten im holz einen (meinen ersten) graßer mit 28pfund fangen! 
einfach nur ein geiler drill :vik:
foto kommt noch


----------



## Steffen90 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

das isser!


----------



## King Wetzel (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöner fisch sehr schöner fisch petri an dich und an alle anderen natürlich auch


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War nen paar Tage draußen.Unter anderem übern Gebi.Bis auf das Wetter war alles okey.Fänge hätten besser sein können aber nun gut


----------



## Thecatfisch (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Und hier noch die von Gestern Abend - Heute Morgen:


----------



## Carpkiller07 (29. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Heute Nachmittag für 5 Stunden los gewesen:

15 Pfund Schuppi


----------



## yassin (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@carpkiller 
is das ein two-tone?

@catfish
|schild-g
zu den fischen und nachträglich zum Geburtstag

ich war jez zwei Nächte draussen
und habe mit meinem mit Angler an die 50 Satzer bis 10 pfund gezogen hatte leider meine Cam nicht mit.
Darum ham wir alle direkt im Wasser abgehakt.
morgen gez wieder raus:vik:

gruß Yassin


----------



## AltBierAngler (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Leute, 

hier mal die Bilder von meiner letzten Session.  das Wetter war herrlich !

Mein Kumpel Stephan konnte nach 2 Jahren nun auch endlich seinen ersten 30er verhaften. Ein dickes Petri nochmal an dieser stelle. Der Fisch biss nachts um 4 uhr. Dazu noch 2 schöne 20er.
Ich konnte leider nur kleine fangen  , und habe noch 3 Stück im Holz verloren, war aber trotzdem schön.

machts gut , Chris


edit: hab probleme mitm hochladen leider auch bei bigcactch tv


----------



## Carpkiller07 (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle Fänger!!!!

@yassin:
Jo,war ein Two-Tone....|bigeyes


----------



## Jan Lintermanns (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

http://img512.*ih.us/img512/5679/img0429f.jpg


----------



## rued92 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin @all
möchte mal nen Fang eines Freundes posten der hier nich angemeldet ist.
Er konnte diesen schönen Schuppi mit einem Gewicht von 15 kg gestern Abend bei uns in der Aller überlisten. 
Köder war mais......


Greetz Sören


----------



## Max1994 (1. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische!!!
Ich war gestern auch mal wieder am Wasser und konnte einen schönen 24 pfund Spiegler auf Dynamite Baits Pineapple Plus bolies fangen


----------



## CKlein (3. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war auch mal wieder ein paar Tage am See. 

Naja ... hätte wirklich besser sein können, aber zumindest zwei schöne Fische. Ein 26 Pfünder und ein kleiner Spiegler den ich nicht gewogen habe.  Vielleicht 8-10 Pfund. Beide bissen auf einen Erdbeer-Schneemann von SB. 

Trotz der wenigen Fische, einfach bomben Wetter und ne klasse Session |rolleyes!


----------



## Karpfen-88 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ein alter Freund von mir:q


----------



## MVCarp (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Einen wunderschönen Freund hast du da!:l


----------



## CaSp3r (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Alles super Fische...Petri allen|wavey:


----------



## marcus7 (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Wow! Den würde ich mal gerne kennenlernen 
Petri!


----------



## Thecatfisch (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Wow! Den würde ich mal gerne kennenlernen
> Petri!




Dem schließ ich mich an.

War heute Nacht mal Draußen, hatte nen Fehlbiss und die bekanntschafft mit einem Kängeru-Karpfen...Lag auf der Matte, war ca nen 20pfünder,hat nur einen Satz gemacht und ist wie in nem Film von Disney ins Wasser gesprungen. das Cipros 2 Meter weit springen um dann mit einem Körper ins Wasser zu jumpen hab ich auch noch nicht so oft gesehen.Werde meine Matte jetzt mal nicht mehr so nah am Wasser platzieren |uhoh:


----------



## Mr. Boilie (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Karpfen-88


echt geiler spiegler den fängt man nicht alle tage mußt erst mal ein water haben wo so einer schwimmt

ich werde mich morgen auch ans wasser begeben und mein glück bis sonntag versuchen 

komme zur zeit net mehr so viel zum fischen leider
kann man aber sehen wie man will


ich hoffe nur ich kann am montag hier auch mal wieder einige pics von fischen hier reinstellen

in diesem sinne nur dicke an alle


----------



## Tino (4. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo 

Ich war letzte Woche 5 Tage los.Das fast einzige mal im Jahr.

Einen 32 pf.Spiegler und noch einen knapp 12pf Schuppi.

Bild vom 32 pf kommt noch wenn ich das endlich kann.

Letztes Jahr hatte ich gerade einen 12 pf. Spiegler beim ersten ernsthaften Karpfenangeln,und dieses Jahr solch eine Überraschung.

Ich musste allerdings bis zur Brust in den kleinen See um ihn zu keschern,da er sich hoffnungslos im Schilf festgesetzt hatte und ich noch kein Boot habe.

War aber ein Heidenspass!!!


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so ich melde mich zurück absolutes sau wetter zum angeln nur sonne kein wind und wenn nur aus west

einer hat mir heute früh um halb sieben trotzdem den gefallen getan 
da wollte irgend jemand das ich nicht leer ausgehe
ich  hoffe ihr hattet mehr erfolg
achso gewicht 9kg


----------



## dab74 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

HGW Schöner Schuppi das Wetter ist echt zum kotzen, dann der Mond naja einen 20 pfund konnte ich heute früh um 3 uhr auch überlisten. Aber auch die anderen die ich kenne waren nicht so erfolgreich. Halt August, trotzdem allen eine schöne Woche und dicke Fische|wavey:


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Och also ich kann das schlechte nicht betätigen. Ich war ne nscht los und hatte 5 Runs, wovon ich nur einen rausgekriegt haben, da eienr im Drill ausgehakt ist und 3 ins dichte Kraut geschwommen sind und sich unlösbar festgesetzt haben.


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Kann mich nicht so sehr beschweren, auser eine Nacht , in der Vollmond war, da tat sich nirgenswo etwas.
Die Nacht Danach hatten wir wieder Runs. Ich selbst hatte zwar '' nur '' 2 , aber immerhin.
Der eine hatte so 5 Pfund und der andere war ne 23 Pündige Kampfmaschine.Sauberer Drill bei Sonnenuntergang und komplett Rotem Himmel. Schöne Momente |wavey:


----------



## canale grande (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Nach fast 3monatiger Angelpause#q war ich gestern auch mal wieder am Canale Grande.
Ergebnis war ein schöner lang gestreckter Spiegler mit 23 Pfd.:g

Mfg Rüdiger


----------



## gringo92 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mal wieder einer von mir ..

in den sommerferien ungelogen 12 nächte geblankt ...|uhoh:


----------



## Steffen90 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

glückwunsch! schöne fische habt ihr gefangen

ich durft auchmal wieder....
16 pfund...


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



gringo92 schrieb:


> mal wieder einer von mir ..
> 
> in den sommerferien ungelogen 12 nächte geblankt ...|uhoh:




Da freut man sich doch umso mehr über jeden Fisch #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Naja bei den arktischen Temperaturen, wenn man schon Mütze und nen Schlafsack zum Shoot bracuht...:m:vik:



Schöner Fisch Rüdiger #6

Übrigens find ich den Sommer dieses Jahr manchmal echt Arktisch ! Ey. Im Hochsommer Temperaturen von 5° ? Was da los :vik:


----------



## Tino (9. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier ein Foto von dem 32 pf. Spiegler.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Das klappt sogar mit dem Bilder reinstellen.


----------



## TapfererSchneider (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

N`abend zusammen,
habe heute meinen allerersten Karpfen gefangen:vik:.
War bis 23 Uhr am Vereinsgewässer unterwegs um Hechte zu jagen und hatte meine Matchrute mit 14er Mono so nebenher ausgelegt. Tauwurm drauf, Pose übertief eingestellt und einfach mal liegen gelassen. Habe eigentlich gedacht es könnt ja nen Aal drauf beissen. Um kurz vor 23 Uhr war ich bereits am zusammenpacken als ich im Augenwinkel bemerkte wie meine Pose unter Wasser verschwand. Kurzer Anschlag und schon fing meine Bremse an zu singen und mir war klar das da keinen Aal an der Rute sein kann.Auf Grund der dünnen Schnur habe ich natürlich versucht so behutsam wie möglich zu drillen aber nach ein paar Minuten kam dann dieser schöne Spiegler zum Vorschein. Zwar kein Riese, aber wie gesagt halt mein erster. Werde nach diesem schönen Drill wohl demnächst öfters mal die Spinnrute im Keller lassen und den Raubfischen untreu werden, um nen schönen Karpfen auf die Schuppen zu legen... #6

In diesem Sinne
Allzeit Petri Heil
Der Schneider


----------



## Arno 08 (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Tino,
du hast da ja einen super Fisch gefangen,


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Ich bin gerade aus Slowenien zurückgekommen.
Ich konnte in 3 Tagen 15 Karpfen zwischen 3kg und 16kg fangen.
Hier einige Bilder der größten Fische.

mfG Lukas


----------



## TapfererSchneider (10. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Lukas

Coole Fische, Petri heil dazu !!!  #6
Hoffe es gelingt mir auch einmal solche schönen Fische zu verhaften...  

MFG 
Der Schneider


----------



## Casualties (11. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier 
hab wieder mal was auf die Schuppen gelegt #h


----------



## AltBierAngler (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mal sehn obs jetzt wieder geht mit den pixx, hab viel gefangen in letzter zeit

grüße chris

geht nich is kein admin da der mir mal ne PN schicken kann??

hat jemand ähnliche probleme und schon ne lösung? Ich kann einfach nichts mehr hochladen...


----------



## marcus7 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

von gestern abend


----------



## Carpkiller07 (12. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Guter Schuppi vom WE!!!!


----------



## Steffen90 (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

es läuft!


----------



## Carp--Angler (13. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Super Fische wieder dabei Petri an alle und der Suppi ist echt der Hammer Petri noch mal #h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so bin auch wieder im lande  hier mal ein paar bilder.


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (15. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri. Geile Fische.

BG Nico


----------



## Johnnie Walker (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri den Fängern!

War heute los und hab meinen PB-Karpfen gefangen, jedoch hatte ich die Wage vergessen :'-(

_Was meint ihr, wie viel wog der Spiegler?_ _Würde mich sehr über eure kompetenten Antworten freuen_, selbst schätze ich ihn auf 12kg. Der Drill dauerte an 20er Geflochtener 9 Minuten (bis ich ihn im Wasser unter Kontrolle hatte), vllt ist das für die Einschätzung relevant.
Der Fisch wurde nicht gelandet, sondern noch im Wasser abgehakt. 









Mein Kumpel konnte auch einen fangen, den ich mal so auf 4kg schätze.


----------



## GuidoOo (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geiles Bild!#6


----------



## allrounder11 (16. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich konnte am Freitagabend einen Schuppenkarpfen von 17pfd. landen.Eine std.vorher war ich nur 2ter Sieger.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@alle geile pics

so da leider alles ins wasser gefallen ist zwecks angelurlaub, werd ich die woche voll am vereinsee sein und dort meine zielfische fangen .

bilder werden natürlich folgen


----------



## Meckoi (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo 
Ich war auch am Wochenende Angeln.Nach einer halben stunde am Teich habe ich diesen schönen schwarzenarmur von 105cm gefangen.
MFG Enrico


----------



## fantazia (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Johnnie Walker schrieb:


> Petri den Fängern!
> 
> War heute los und hab meinen PB-Karpfen gefangen, jedoch hatte ich die Wage vergessen :'-(
> 
> ...


Moin und Petri#h,

für eine Einschätzung wär deine Körpergrösse bzw. Schulterbreite eher interessant als die Drillzeit.Die ist doch eh bei jedem Drill,Angler,Spot etc. unterschiedlich.Kann dir aber sagen die Drillzeit überschätzt man selber wenn man sie nie genau gemessen hat.Wurde auch immer wieder überrascht als ich die Vids von meinen Drills gesehen habe.Der Drill von einem 33Pfünder aus diesem Jahr den meine Freundin gefilmt hat dauerte zb. gerade mal 6 Minuten und 10 Sekunden.


Pseinen Karpfen würde ich so auf 20Pfund schätzen.


----------



## jkc (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi, Petri Jungs!

Leider ist das Bild vom schwarzen Armur etwas gestaucht, aber krasse Fische, gerade ein Foto von dem 1,44m Europarecord gesehen. Krasse Dinger! Petri!

Grüße JK


----------



## carpcatcher91 (17. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war ne woche am weissensee in österrich...bilder folgen!


----------



## marcus7 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wieder mal von gestern abend


----------



## The Driver (19. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an  alle fänger!

wir haben heut ne schwimmbrot-sesssion gemacht ergebniss war ein schöner 17 pfünder lederkarpfen und ein 22 er schuppi!
spektakuläre bisse!

17Pfd.:






22pfd.:


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri , sind ja richtig geile Fische !!!!


----------



## tarpoon (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri marcus


----------



## Steffen90 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri! schöne fische...

ich hab jetzt zwei nächte geblankt
ist einfach viel zu warm.
wird zeit das es herbst wird |supergri


----------



## hechtschaedl (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo Jungs!Habs gestern auch mal versucht mit den Karpfen!Bin aber eher der Raubfischangler!Seht selbst was rausgekommen ist!#d http://img329.*ih.us/img329/9941/allerlei328.jpg http://img22.*ih.us/img22/9069/allerlei329.jpg http://img329.*ih.us/img329/6214/allerlei330.jpg


----------



## Froscher (20. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

wenn du sowas fängst brauchst nich enttäuscht sein dass es kein karpfen is#6 

richtig geiles teil#6#6

dickes Petri!!!


----------



## Seele (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hab endlich nen neuen PB 16 Pfund 72cm. Heute Nacht auf Mais. Man wir ham uns gefreut wie kleine Kinder :vik:
Ich weiß für Carpspezis ist das nichts, aber für mich als Karpfenfeederer schon recht gut. Zumal es grad seeeehr schlecht beißt.


----------



## Baddy89 (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil zum tollen Fisch!
Kann dich total verstehen 

Auch ich freue mich teilweise besonders über Fische, auch wenn sie jetzt keine Rekordmaße haben.

Sondern einfach diverser Umstände eben, die ihn besonders machen.


----------



## Seele (21. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Leider kommt die Zeichnung der Schuppen vor der Schwanzflosse schlecht raus. Dort waren lauter kleine richtig goldene Schuppen, echt schöner Fisch.


----------



## Nico HB (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war letzte nacht auch los, hab nen ca 26Pfund Spiegler gefangen kann das gewicht nur schätzen da meine waage versagt hat.

Und meinen ersten Graser in meinem leben, man war das ein geiler Drill, erst wie ein nasser sack oder eher gesagt ne schlappe Brasse und dann ging der voll ab, man war das Geil.Gewicht schätze ich auf 20-22Pfund.
Bilder folgen sind noch bei meinem kumpel auf der Kamera


----------



## Nico HB (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So hier die versprochenen Bilder


----------



## Carphunter2401 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so ich bin auch wieder daheim ich war von di-fr bei uns am see,ich konnte 21 karpfen fangen

da leider in der ersten nacht die cam feuchtigkeit gezogen hatte war das display im eimer:r. somit konnte ich nicht sehn wie die bilder geworden sind,deswegen sorry für die scheis quali der bilder.

ich fing 21karpfen und 1waller

die gewichte  waren von 7-28pf
der waller hatte genau 1,38 und 19kg


----------



## allrounder11 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den tollen Fängen.


----------



## BeatleB84 (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



hechtschaedl schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs!Habs gestern auch mal versucht mit den Karpfen!Bin aber eher der Raubfischangler!Seht selbst was rausgekommen ist!#d




Stör ziehen beim Karpfenangeln. Was geileres kann einem doch nicht passieren! Petri zu diesem Fang und zu all den anderen Fängen, die hier schon hineingestellt wurden!!!:m


----------



## CKlein (22. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So,

ich war auch mal wieder von Mittwoch bis Samstag unterwegs. Konnte vier Carps von 8,5, 12, 21 und 25,5 Pfund überlisten. :q

Habe alle auf Erdbeer-Popups bzw. Erdbeer-Schneemänner gefangen. 

Zwei weitere Bisse, konnte ich leider nicht verwerten. #d

Besonders habe ich mich über den Schuppi gefreut, da es mein erster am Vereinsgewässer war. Nach mehreren Monaten, kann ich dieses Ziel jetzt abhaken. Neues Ziel: Schuppi mit 30 Pfund. 

Waren wirklich tolle Tage, abgesehen von der stürmischen Nacht von Donnerstag auf Freitag.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Krischan und ich waren auch ne Nacht Draußen:

Ich: 24 Pfund Schuppi auf Maiskette
Krischan: 38 Pfund Spiegler auf BLB Pop up (PB)


----------



## baam? (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

vollsitzer  glückwunsch!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi!:vik:

Petri an alle Erfolgreichen! #6


@Carpkiller07: Schöne Fische und die Fotos werden auch immer besser. :q

Grüße

Marcus#h


----------



## Steffen90 (23. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri! schöne fischchen...

konnte grade zwei 10 pfünder landen. beim stippen mit der winklepicker :q geile drills.... und wunderschöne spiegler!


----------



## AltBierAngler (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi leute ich kann leider aus unbekannten gründen nichts mehr hochladen, der uploader hängt immer...

naja hab mich mal in den letzten wochen an die schleien gemacht und ca 30 stk gefangen alles von 10cm bis knapp an die 50cm....leider waren die ganz großen anscheinend immer zu langsam...gibt da n paar die an die 60cm haben aber naja das jahr is ja noch nich vorbei.

mfg chris


----------



## FritzFischer (24. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Das Problem hab ich auch... |uhoh:
Bekomme immer folgenden Text:

Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.

Wenn Sie meinen, dass es sich dabei um einen Fehler handelt, wenden Sie sich bitte an den Administrator und beschreiben Sie genau, was Sie gemacht haben, bevor diese Meldung angezeigt wurde.

Mach ich da was falsch?|kopfkrat


----------



## AltBierAngler (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Kein plan.... wär aber mal nett nen Admin ans band zu bekommen warum das auf einmal nicht mehr geht...wie gesagt mein Vid bei BigCatch kann ich auch nich hochladen, obwohl das mit den bildern hier immer geklappt hat, bekomme ich jetzt immer die meldung das das hochladen fehlgeschlagen ist.

Nichts desto trotz....meine Kumpels waren gestern noch mal los...49er und 50er Schleie ich brech zusammen ...naja petri an die beiden 

mfg chris


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



FritzFischer schrieb:


> Das Problem hab ich auch... |uhoh:
> Bekomme immer folgenden Text:
> 
> Ihr Seitenaufruf konnte aufgrund eines fehlenden Securitytokens nicht verarbeitet werden.
> ...



Warum nicht ganz einfach machen, was da steht ? Nämlich den Admin kontaktieren.


----------



## Allerangler (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

#r und dickes Petri an alle Fänger der letzten Tage und Wochen #6


----------



## CaSp3r (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an alle fänger,will nächste woche auch für 3 Tage los,mal schauen vielleicht kan ich den einen oder anderen Rüssler erwischen!!!


----------



## baam? (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dennis und Philipp waren 3 Wochen am Cassien: mehr dazu hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=123517&page=86


----------



## Rotaugen Max (26. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Puh ziemlich viele schöne Fische |smash:

Dickes Petri Heil.


----------



## AltBierAngler (27. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

gstern 60er brassen geschätzte 5 pfd. und heute wie solls anders sein wieder ne schleie mit ca. 43cm

petri


----------



## Carpital (28. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

servus

nach den letzten eher trüben wochen hat es gestern nacht wieder gescheppert

schöner 50.5 pf grasfisch
einen normalen karpfen haben hab ich noch kurz vorm kescher verloren.und der beifangsbrassen war kein foto wert :v


----------



## BeatleB84 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Scheenes Ding du!:m


----------



## carpcatcher91 (29. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an alle!ich mach heut auch mal wieder n neckar unsicher...man wird sehn!|supergri


----------



## Xarrox (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So auch ich konnte ma einen wieder zum Landgang überreden :-D
Der kollege hatte 22pfd und konnte 3 Maiskörnern net Wiederstehen :q


----------



## Golfer (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich konnte gestern ganz unerwartet bei einem kurzen Ansitz am Abend den fangen zwar miese Qualität aber man erkennt was^^


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Ich konnte heute einen 8kg schweren Graser auf Mais Pop Up überlisten. Obwohl es nur ein kleineres Exemplar war ging der so richtig ab.|supergri

mfG Lukas


----------



## karpfen2000 (30. August 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi leute hab gestern nen 32 pfünder spiegelkarpfen gefangen der 2 mit 30 pfund dieses jahr schon das bild reich ich noch nach


----------



## Carpital (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri...

vlt klappts ja noch mit nem 3ten.
hab dieses jahr 2 mal die 50pf geknackt.
leider beides graser ^^


----------



## Thecatfisch (1. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Carpital schrieb:


> Petri...
> 
> vlt klappts ja noch mit nem 3ten.
> hab dieses jahr 2 mal die 50pf geknackt.
> leider beides graser ^^



Na dann mal PEtri  

Aber ''Leider'' :m


----------



## Stefce (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi @all

da ich seit jetzt nun mehr einem Jahr meine Leidenschafft dem Karpfenangeln verschrieben habe wollt ich mich mal heir blicken lassen und auch meine Fänge (sofern ich diese Jahr noch mal was fange) hier posten. Morgen Nacht geht es an unseren Vereinssee mal schauen was da so geht und vorallem die Montage für Frankreich testen da es diese Jahr noch mal ne Woche an den Lac de Orient geht...  So nur noch Hänger packen und dann Std. zählen man es Kribbelt schon wieder in den Händen... Kennt ihr das diese vorfreude bis man endlich das Wasser erreicht? unerträglich!!!

LG und Petri Heil an alle Gruss Stefce


----------



## abul (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Als nicht Karpfenangler kann ich jetzt hier auch mal was posten. War gestern Abend für 2 h am Wasser, nachdem ich die letzten 3 Monate nie zum fischen kam, wollte ich wenigstens noch einmal diesen Sommer gehen. Das Ergebnis seht ihr auf dem Bild ... Einer mit 46 der andere 48 cm Länge. Meine neue billige Waage ausm Supermarkt sagt je 6 kg, kommt mir aber bischen sehr viel vor...
Gefangen im 0.5 Meter tiefen Wasser im "Flüsschen" mit Mais.
Lg Abul


----------



## Siermann (2. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fette Wasserschweine, was mir auffält das die schön " rund" sind!
PETRI HEIL
tim


----------



## Thecatfisch (3. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri Jungs, 

War seit 3 Wochen nicht mehr fischen,persöhnliche Gründe ...blablabla. 

Jedenfalls war ich am Letzten Wochenende der Sommerferien in NRW bei Herrn Pelzer zu Besuch, wer sich's angucken möchte , kann das machen.

Sehr Langer 32er, Jahresziel erreicht 

http://pelzerbaits.eu/Events/Seiten/Jugendcamp_2009.html


----------



## FritzFischer (3. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habs jetzt doch nochmal hinbekommen mim hochladen. Hier meine 2 Fische vom vorletzten WE. 34 und 35 pfd |stolz:


----------



## Nico HB (4. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geile Fische, nicht schlecht und auch phillip sein ausflug zu herrn pelzer scheint top gewesen zu sein.

Ich hab ab montag endlich urlaub, füttere schon seit paar Tagen fleißig an, habe mein jahresziel von 30 pfund noch nicht erreicht, vielleicht wird es ja in den nächsten 2 wochen was.
hab auch noch nen schönen alten See bei uns entdeckt wo sit knapp 10 jahren keiner mehr angelt, hab da schon ordentlich was drinne springen gesehen.hoffe mal ich erwische da en einen oder anderen dicken

Mfg Nico


----------



## Thecatfisch (5. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Geile Fische, nicht schlecht und auch phillip sein ausflug zu herrn pelzer scheint top gewesen zu sein.
> 
> Ich hab ab montag endlich urlaub, füttere schon seit paar Tagen fleißig an, habe mein jahresziel von 30 pfund noch nicht erreicht, vielleicht wird es ja in den nächsten 2 wochen was.
> hab auch noch nen schönen alten See bei uns entdeckt wo sit knapp 10 jahren keiner mehr angelt, hab da schon ordentlich was drinne springen gesehen.hoffe mal ich erwische da en einen oder anderen dicken
> ...



Joa, war schon nicht schlecht,

Und auch Top Fische von FritzFischer #6

Naja, was heist Jahresziel . Hab mir einfach Anfang des Jahres so gesagt,dass nen 30er schon schön wäre.
Das es dann auch noch an einem Mir unbekannten Gewässer ( Okey, ordentlich Hilfe gabs ja ) sofort mit dem 30er geklappt hat , hät ich selbst nicht gedacht.


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (5. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jaja, ich war auch schon seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr los und komme auch die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht los #q#q#q#q
Gerade in der heíßen Zeit kommen die ganzen Termine, Taufen etc.
Zum Kotzen...

Aber petri an alle Fänger


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

war in meinem urlaub 10 tage am wasser  und konnte  insgesamt 37 fische fangen 

zwischen 8-28pf

darunter noch ein waller mit 1,38 und 38pf

leider ist die cam vereckt im urlaub deswegen hab ich keine bilder on gestellt.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sorry für die schlechten bilder aber da das display am arsch ist konnte ich nicht sehn wie die bilder geworden sind.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

der rest der bilder ist leider müll


----------



## zrako (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

konnte gestern meinen pb auf 41 pfund verbessern|supergri


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch zum Bomber!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (8. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

geiler fisch marco ,


----------



## teddy88 (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Gratuliere marco, schöne pics und wie gewohnt lässige "Trophäenhaltung"#6

mfg ted


----------



## alex-racer (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

das ist ein kalieber, super schöner fisch, Petri


gruß alex


----------



## baam? (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Glückwunsch. Geile Färbung!!


----------



## Stefce (9. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Auch ich konnte in meinem Urlaub letzte Woche mein PB verbessern auf 39,5 Pfund. Leider fehlten genau 200 gramm zum 40ger naja ein neues Ziel fürs neue Jahr. War mit einem guten Freund am Vereinssee. Konnten in 4 Nächten insgesamt 60 Karpfen fangen. Mein erfolgsköder war ein Dynamite Socre. Leider war der Drill sehr unspektakulär. Da machten die fische bis 25 Pfund mehr spass.


----------



## Nico HB (11. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fische, war heute auch kurz los, nach ner halben stunde hatte ich auch gleich nen vollrun :q
Konnten nen schönen 81cm langen Schuppi landen, wiegen ging leider wieder nicht, ich brauch unbedingt ne neue Wage.Schätze ihn aber mal so zwischen 22 und 26 Pfund.

Bilder folgen, die sind noch oben bei meinem nachbarn auf der cam.

MFG Nico


----------



## Nico HB (11. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So hier die Bilder


----------



## zrako (11. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Nico HB schrieb:


> So hier die Bilder




und das klotz hast in dem bach gefangen


----------



## Nico HB (11. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja sicher, da schwimmen ede menge davon rum, das größte war bis jetzt 92cm und 28 Pfund, das war aber mit sicherheit noch nicht alles.Der bach ist mit der Weser verbunden, und da sind bekanntlich ja noch größere unterwegs.


----------



## Carpkiller07 (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Auch mal wieder ne Nacht draußen gewesen.

1. 27 Pfund Spiegler
2  31 Pfund Spiegler


----------



## alex-racer (13. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne karpis habt ihr gefangen, Petri

ich konnte heute auch einen schönen 24 pfund schuppi sicher landen, hat auf Cipro PopUp gebissen.

gruß Alex


----------



## gringo92 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

bei mir ging auch mal wieder was ...


----------



## Nico HB (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Dublette Gringo


Mfg Nico


----------



## gringo92 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier noch ein bild von den beiden


----------



## yassin (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri #6

hatten die auch ein gewicht?


----------



## Thecatfisch (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geile Fische Niklas,

War nach 5 Wochen Pause mal ne Nacht draußen,mein Mitstreiter hatte Natührlich keine Baits und Somit hab ich ihm welche gegeben,bei Ihm hats Gescheppert,ebenfalls 2 Mal.Bei mir tat sich nix,wie auch wenn mann trotz PVA-Bag nen Bäumchen hakt,also nen großen Astder natührlich genau auf dem Spod lag .Desweitern fing ich noch einen Adidas Turnschuh -.-'' Dachte das wär irgentein Clischee-Witz oder sowas... naja. Ob ein Karpfen auf die neunen und Patentierten  ->''StinkeTurnschuhBaits''<- anspringt,wage ich jetzt mal zu bezweifeln


----------



## gringo92 (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



yassin schrieb:


> petri #6
> 
> hatten die auch ein gewicht?


 

bestimmt


----------



## -qwertz- (14. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin

Konnt am samstag auch endlich wieder einen fangen. Er konnte meinen Maiskörnen einfach net wieder stehen |supergri

Naja schon 2 Monate keinen karpfen mehr gesehen da freut man sicht natürlich umso mehr auch wenn mans mir nicht ansieht  
(war mitten in der Nacht |rolleyes)

leider nur nen handypic, akkus von der cam waren leider leer :c


----------



## Patrick83 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

http://www.pictureupload.de/originals/pictures/180909114359_DSCI0089.jpg
71cm Gewicht konnte ich nicht ermitteln,da wir die Waage  nicht mit hatten..


----------



## Joern k. (18. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey schöne Fänge die ihr da zu verbuchen habt .

Werde von Heute auf Morgen auch mal einen Ansitz wagen =)

Petri an alle die am Wochenende am See sind!!!


----------



## Pratfall-Bob (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo und Petri an Alle!

Sind mal wieder nette Fische dabei.

Wir (Kumpel Biehsi und ich) waren auch mal wieder für ne Nacht am Teich. 
Das Ergebnis: Ein 13 Pfünder beim Sonnenuntergang für Biehsi. Ich durfte mich "nur" mit den Brassen rumschlagen!

Bis denne 

Marcus:vik:


----------



## Nico HB (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zum Schuppi, war letzte Nacht aus los, die ganze Nacht nix, aber dafür ging es heute morgen rund, erst ne Schleie von 50cm und 2,5kg und dann nen Spiegler von 82cm und 24Pfund


----------



## =[Aalbaendiger]= (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geile Fische Nico!

Besonders die Tinca sieht klasse aus.


----------



## Nico HB (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja die Schleie ist wirklich Bildschön, bin da auch richtig stolz drauf, hab mich gefreut wie ein kleiner Junge der seinen ersten Fisch fängt, so eine schöne fängt man nicht oft.

MFG Nico


----------



## gringo92 (19. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

richtig geiles gewässer


----------



## yassin (20. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri jungs :m

war auch los gewesen
Ergebnis waren Satzer ooohne ende #d
mit drei Ausnahmen, einer ebenfalls 50cm langen und 5 pfund schweren Schleie, nem 19 pfund Spiegler und einem wunderschön gezeichneten 12pfund Spiegler.:l


wenn ich mein USB-Kabel wieder finde(#q )gibts auch bilder.


----------



## thobi (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri allen fängern.
ich hab auch ma wieder zugeschlagen.
52 pfd;-)
yeaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## teddy88 (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

perti zur granate Thobi, is n mords Fisch aber iwie n bissle unförmig!!

mfg ted


----------



## Carpital (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

watt is datt denn?????
sieht ja geil aus... 
Petri


----------



## yassin (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri thobi #6

wieder ausm Kanal ?!?


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich dacht jetzt '' ja ... ich hab auuuuuch mal wieder zugeschlagen ...'' und dann ballerste hier 52 Pfund in den Raum 

Klasse Leistung


----------



## jkc (21. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Verfluchte *******! Petri!!!


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habt irh euch mal das Genick angeschaut?
Das wird noch ne größere Bombe!!!


----------



## teddy88 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hat auf jedenfall potential!!

Werd nächstes Wochenende ma die erste Herbst Session dieses Jahr starten!!

Ma schauen was rauskommt!!

mfg ted


----------



## gringo92 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

glaub nicht das der noch großartig zunimmt 

top fisch


----------



## rued92 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöner fisch petri nochmal 

Ob er noch zunimmt wird man sehn wenn er nochmal gefangen werden sollte.
mich haben in der Nacht von Freitag auf Samstag die Brassen geärgert von morgens um 5 bis morgens 8 habe ich 8 von diesen schleimigen Kollegen enthaken müssen und meine Ruten neu platzieren müssen. naja die Carps haben sich trotzdem nich blicken lassen...


Greetz 

Sören


----------



## Casualties (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier ein paar vom letsten wochenende!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri für die fänge casualties !!!


----------



## Casualties (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Danke!


----------



## blackcat770 (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schöne Fänge !


----------



## Nico HB (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zur dicken Bombe.......................

Wie man sieht hauen unsere gerüsselkten freunde jetzt nochmal richtig rein.........also leute ab ans Wasser.......

MFG Nico


----------



## thobi (22. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri!!!!!!
schöne strecke;-)


----------



## Casualties (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ll Danke
Der hatte ziemlich viel von meinen Boilies genascht:l


----------



## carpfriend568 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



thobi schrieb:


> petri allen fängern.
> ich hab auch ma wieder zugeschlagen.
> 52 pfd;-)
> yeaaaa!!!!!!!!


 
Man, was ne Kirsche! Ich weiss, ich kann mich jetzt total irren, aber ich glaube fast den Fisch hatte ich vor fast genau drei Jahren schon mal im Stichkanal, allerdings hatte er damals gute 38 Pfund! Ich bin drauf gekommen, weil der bei genauer Betrachtung genauso einen Stiernacken gehabt hat und der hat mich damals viel Zeit gekostet, weil der einfach nicht müde zu bekommen war! Ich versuch mal zwei Bilder anzuhängen!! Aber wie gesagt, ich kann da auch total falsch liegen! Das mit den Bildern hat natürlich wieder nicht geklappt, weil sie zu gross sind. Werd mal versuchen sie zu verkleinern und dann noch nachreichen!

Gruss Andreas


----------



## carpfriend568 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So, ich hoffe es hat geklappt und man kann das Tierchen ausreichend erkennen :m!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@carpfirend 568   könnte vielleicht hinhauen .......


----------



## Patrick83 (23. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri an die Erfolgreichen!!


----------



## Graass (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

habe auch mal wider einen schönen landen können!
einen schönen wildschupper asu spamien aus m ebro stausee 
102cm und 39 pf 
wer von euch war da schonmal? weis alle die ich dirg getroffen habe haben gesagt das so grosse eine echte seltenheit sind kann das einer bestätigen?


cu richie


----------



## allrounder11 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hey Graass, Petri zu den beiden Fischen.Vor allem Bild 4 ist eine klasse für sich, sehr einfallsreich:q


----------



## Graass (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

danke das hir istauch klasse geworden finde ich! ich kann nue sagen das war so anstrengend den so zu halten!!

cu richie


----------



## ReptiAmphiArthro (28. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Bin zwar kein richtiger angler aber hatte dennoch letzte woche Glück.
Mein erster Fisch gekeschert.^^
Allerdings war der grad am abnippeln ... lag auf der seite und hat mit der seitenflosse geklatscht nach dem Motte erlöst mich.
Ich war eben Grad auf der Suche nach bisschen Futter für meine Fische zuhaus und hab den dann im Wasser liegen gesehn.
Hatte das töten dann aber dem Profi überlassen bevor ich was Falsch mach und er noch stärker leidet.
Dafür durfte ich lernen wie man einen Fisch ausnimmt,ENtschuppt und Fiellettiert.:v
Lg Chris


----------



## CKlein (29. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier sind meine Bilder von der letzten Session. Spiegler mit 33 Pfund . Das Highlight war allerdings ein 5 Pfund Koi :k. Echt klasse, wenn was goldenes aus dem Wasser schimmert!!!


----------



## baam? (30. September 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

geil


----------



## Casualties (1. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Vom letsten Wochenende #h


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

moin.
konnte heute nacht einen 14 pfund spiegelkarpfen fangen. rund wie ein fußball.....


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hi 
War vom Samstag auf Sonntag am Kalterer See und konnte 4 Karpfen fangen. Der größte war der was auf dem Foto ist und wog 6kg.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so hier mal ein paar von meinen fängen


----------



## Lukas86 (5. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hier mein Spiegler...
Biss auf Knoblauch-Boilie
Hatte 93cm und 15,2 kg


----------



## Marc 24 (6. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war von gestern auf heute los, aber so richtig wollten die Karpfen nicht in die Puschen kommen #d. Einen konnte ich glücklicherweise heute morgen um halb 5 doch noch an Land bringen . Hier ein paar Bilder von ihm, welche jedoch mit dem Selbstauslöser gemacht wurden:


----------



## don rhabano (10. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri allen Fängern!!!

Nachdem ich drei Tage vorgefüttert hatte begann ich gestern meine 1. gezielte Carpsession mit neuem Gerät.Natürlich gab es noch einige Schwierigkeiten ,aber ich bin echt glücklich über das Ergebnis ,auch wenn alle Selbstauslöserversuche zwecklos waren . 

Der erste hatte 8 und der zweite ca. 12 Pfund (hat ordentlich gekämpft):

Für euch ist das vll. Kinderstube ,aber mir hats echt Spaß gemacht.

Achja es war ******kalt und nass |scardie:...

Greets

Don


----------



## Marc 24 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich konnte glücklicherweise erneut zuschlagen, diesmal ein 32 Schuppi, der wirklich gut gekämpft hat #h.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Marc 24 toller fisch !!! Petri !!!


----------



## Steffen90 (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich konnte heute zweimal 12 pfund und einmal nen wunderschönen, 17pfund schweren schuppi fangen! 
die großen lassen sich allerdings noch bitten.....


----------



## Casualties (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich Konnte am Wochenende auch nen Geilen Fisch 
zum Landgang überreden!


----------



## hecq (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu den geilen Carps!


----------



## asuselite (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ja sag einmal werden meine augen schlechter oder is das tatsächlich ein two tone?Geiler Fisch Glückwunsch!:m


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Jawoll ist es. Und zwar ein richtig geiler Two-Tone. :vik:
Da werd ich glatt neidisch...|krach:
Aber naja ich brauch mich nicht zu beschweren. Für die Ferien vorgenommen, die 30er-Marke zu knacken und gleich beim ersten Ansitz, der streng genommen noch nicht einmal in den ferien war, das Ziel erreicht.:vik::vik::vik:
Also Angelmotivation weg...
Ne quatsch:m
Aber nun back to Topic:
Von Samstag auf Sonntag losgewesen und 3 Spiegler gefangen.
Einmal 21, 24 und 31 Pfd.
Anbei erstmal 2 Bilder vom 24er, die restlichen qwerden noch nachgereicht!:q


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@casualties geiler fisch
n paar schöne aus den sommerferien
14-19kg


----------



## yassin (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Fox&BLB Fan schrieb:


> Anbei erstmal 2 Bilder vom 24er, die restlichen qwerden noch nachgereicht!:q


 
erstmal petri an dich und die anderen :m

aber für 24 pfund sieht der ganzschön groß aus |supergri


----------



## Squirrelina (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



yassin schrieb:


> erstmal petri an dich und die anderen :m
> 
> aber für 24 pfund sieht der ganzschön groß aus |supergri


 

naja fänger scheint nicht der größte zu sein und vielleicht ist er einer der mal nicht beim gewicht höhenflüge bekommt!!!
..duck und wech...


----------



## yassin (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> naja fänger scheint nicht der größte zu sein und vielleicht ist er einer der mal nicht beim gewicht höhenflüge bekommt!!!
> ..duck und wech...


 
bekomm ich auch nich


----------



## Casualties (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Spinnfisch-@ll

Danke #h


----------



## carphunter xd (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

habe das wochenede nen 15 pfünder


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (13. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Squirrelina schrieb:


> naja fänger scheint nicht der größte zu sein und vielleicht ist er einer der mal nicht beim gewicht höhenflüge bekommt!!!
> ..duck und wech...


 



Ne, der hatte schon 24Pfd, nicht größer und nicht kleiner...
Naja und mit 1.71 bin ich wirklich nicht der größte|rolleyes
Aber wartet mal auf die anderen Bilder, die sind noch besser, da mit Spiegelreflex:m
Der 21er wirkt da für mich fast wie nen 40er|supergri
Aber wartets ab, muss mir die nur noch von meinem bekannten besorgen, dann kommen die


----------



## Marc 24 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geile Fische, es läuft ja richtig gut. Ich war von vorgestern auf gestern noch einmal raus, leider konnten ich und 3 weitere Angler keinen einzigen Fisch überlisten |kopfkrat. Das wars wohl schon für mich dieses Jahr mit dem Fischen:c. 
Ich bin aber auch schon gespannt auf die Bilder von Fox&BLB Fan .

Gruß Marc


----------



## gringo92 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

ich war letzte woche 5tage los und hab geblankt von motnag auf heute nun nochmal 2nächte und konnte doch tatsächlich mal wieder einen fisch fangen :´D


----------



## Steffen90 (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

mein 17 pfünder von sonntag.
ihr habt aller so geile bilder drin dann muss ich ja auch nochmal nachlegen |supergri ist übrigens auch mit einer spiegelreflexcamera gemacht das bild.
morgen gehts wieder los!
bodenforst ist angesagt.... super.


----------



## alex-racer (14. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo,

super fische von euch jungs, der herbst ist im vollen gange 

ich war heute auch mal wieder los, und konnte einen schönen Spiegler landen, gebissen hat der gute auf *Cipro ShrimpZ - PopUp*
war alleine am wasser darum bilder nicht sehr gut, selbstauslöser


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So heut nacht auch nochmal wieder draußen gewesen udn nen 14Pfd. Wildkarpfen gefangen.:l

Bilder gibst dann evtl. noch nachher oder sonst morgen, krieg die dann gebündelt auf CD


----------



## Lil Torres (15. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hi leute,

hier seht ihr meinen 21 pfund schuppi von heute morgen, welcher zugleich auch mein neuer pb war. |stolz:

den drill werde ich so schnell nicht vergessen, was ein kämpfer!! 

dazu noch bei eisigen temperaturen von ca. -5° und, natürlich... mit eis auf den ruten und dicken nebelschwaden auf dem wasser. 

ein besonderer dank geht noch an meinen guten angelkollegen björn, danke alter!! #6

http://img73.*ih.us/img73/9353/p1280273.th.jpg


----------



## Steffen90 (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so. konnte heute nacht nen 14 pfünder landen. 
bei schönem frost und heute morgen eisregen.... ungemütlich.
hatte mir eigentlich was größeres erhofft aber kann man sich ja nicht aussuchen.... dieses jahr lief für mich echt sehr bescheiden.


----------



## Thecatfisch (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Gringo.

Bei mir ebenfalls.

Bin seit Sonntag Abend am See und konnte gerade mal 2 Fische von 11 und 16 PFund fangen....ist ernüchternd ...

Naja.Egal.

Bei uns ists Nachts so um die -3°.. heute Nacht wars wegen Wolken etwas wärmer.

Nungut. 

Bis morgen werd ich noch am See verweilen.Eventuell lässt sich ja der eine oder andere Cipro noch fangen.


----------



## alex-racer (16. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Habe diese Woche ja Urlaub, und war heute noch mal am Wasser.
Da die letzten Wochen die Fische immer super am Tage gebissen haben bin ich auch heute bei Regen um 10 Uhr erst am Wasser gewesen.
Mittags gings dann los, habe um 19 Uhr eingepackt und hatte 5 Fische auf der Matte, und einer ist noch ausgeschlitzt.


----------



## Nico HB (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Heute früh auch kurz los gewesen, bißchen mit der Feeder, bei dem ersten ist der Haken gebrochen, und der zweite ist mir ausgeschlitzt.
Muss mir da echt mal andere Haken zum Feedern besorgen, der zweite hatte sos chön rote Flossen, den hätte ich zu gerne an land geshen obwohl das nur ein kleienr war.
Aber mit 0,11er Geflochtener Schnur macht das echt laune.

Petri der Nico


----------



## Taskin (17. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an alle und respekt, dass ihr euch noch bei den temparaturen ans wasser traut!
das sind die wahren angler...


----------



## Nico HB (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Taskin schrieb:


> petri an alle und respekt, dass ihr euch noch bei den temparaturen ans wasser traut!
> das sind die wahren angler...




Wahre Angler?Bezweifel das es sowas gibt, und außerdem waren das heute bei uns in Norddeutschland 15grad und Sonnenschein.

Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung und Weicheier:m


----------



## allrounder11 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



Nico HB schrieb:


> Wahre Angler?Bezweifel das es sowas gibt, und außerdem waren das heute bei uns in Norddeutschland 15grad und Sonnenschein.
> 
> Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur schlechte Kleidung und Weicheier:m


 

Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!


----------



## yassin (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

sooo
erstmal petri an alle erfolgreichen #6

ich war gestern auch draussen und konnte neben Satzern bis 10pfund auch eine, für den see, echte granate auf die Matte legen mit 26pfund nicht der größte aber wie gesagt für den see echt ne bombe |stolz:

bilder werden nach gereicht


----------



## carpcatcher91 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



allrounder11 schrieb:


> Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen!


 
Da kann ich nur zustimmen! 
Hab heute Nacht wieder mal nen 1a Neckar- Blank hingelegt!

Petri an alle, die gefangen haben #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal Petri Yassin !

Kommt nicht unbedingt darauf an wie schwer der Fisch ist.

Man freut sich natührlich über einen Kapitalen Fisch aber naja, nur den PB nach oben zu schießen wäre ein langweiliges Ziel.

Hab auch so einen See, da lag der Seerekord vor 2 Jahren bei 22 Pfund.
Hab den dann auf 26 verbessert und konnte ihn dieses Jahr kurz vor der Laichzeit nochmal auf 28 Pfund heraufballern.

Für den See ist ein 20Pfünder echt Riesieg.

Alles was darüber liegt ist echt Kapital!


Übrigens :
Konnte von Sonntag Abend bis Samstag Morgen gerade mal 2 Fische fangen, mein Angelkollege fing auch 2.Ist eher ernüchternd aber kommt vor.

Bisse hab ich glaub ich 7 gehabt, ... hier haben die Krabben das Vorfach gekappt.. da reist der Fisch ab weil er wärend ich kurz oben in der Hütte war angebissen hat ...

Soviele Montagen hab ich noch nie bei einer Session verloren.. aber nunja, Kommt auch manchmal vor.

Über beide Fische hab ich mich umso mehr gefreut ! 

Nachdem ich , glaube es war Dienstag, einen Fisch um 10 Uhr Morgens verlor weil ich oben kurz was holen war, und meine Carp-Sounder zu leise sind, weswegen ich sie nicht früh genug wargenommen habe... entschloss ich mich am darauffolgenden Tag um 10 Uhr Morgens nicht nach oben zu gehen.

Pünktlich um 10 meinte mein Angelkollege kommste mit Frühstücken ?... ich steh auf und denk mir so ... Nähhh .. doch nicht... somit ging mein Kumpel allein nach oben.. auf halben Weg schreit mein Carp-Sounder auf   Sodass ich direkt reagieren kann und  einen 11 Pfünder zum  Landgang überredet bekommen habe .
Wär ich nach oben genagen hätte der Fisch vlt genug Zeit gehabt um in den Büschen oder den Tannenbäumen zu verschwinden  ( erinnert mich an einen Interessanten Bericht von Alexander Hager'' Der Sechste Sinn'' )

Nachdem sich dann die nächsten Tage nichts mehr Tat, und mein Freund 2 Karpfen auf Single Hook fangen konnte. Entschloss ich mich auch wenig zu füttern.Trotz Herbst !

Sodass ich meine '' Joker '' aus meinem Carryall kramte.
Dieser Joker besteht aus Scuid&Octopus Boilies, die ich im gleichnahmigen Liquid Attractant (beides von Dynamite Baits)über ein Jahr einwirken ließ.Angeködert als einzelne Murmel die ich mit einem PVA-Stringer vor die Bäume beförderte.
Beim Gemütlichen zusammensitzen vorm Heizstrahler riss mich dann ein echter Fullrun vom Carp-Chair..nach spannendem Drill landete dann ein schöner 16 Pfünder auf meiner Matte.

So.. das war die Story ! Hier die 2 Burschen  :


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ thecatfish

Coole Story !!! petri zu deinem gefangenen Fisch 

Mfg Anglerprfofi99


----------



## Marc 24 (18. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Geile Story Thecatfisch, hört sich nach einer Menge Spaß am Wasser an #6. Mach weiter so.

Gruß Marc


----------



## Turboreso (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Habe von Sa. auf Son. Zusammen mit einem Kumpel eine Nacht am Wasser verbracht und wir konnten 9 Fische fangen.
Es war sehr schön, wir haben eine Rotauge gefangen die sehr groß war. Hatte zuvor nie gedacht das die so groß werden können an unserem Gewässer.

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Syntac (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

...und bei uns ist seit 01.Oktober Karpfen zu 

Mist, beste Zeit im Herbst und ich darf nicht raus :-/


----------



## Fragmaster (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin,

SChöne Fische Petri 

@ Thecatfisch 

Nächste mal sag mal deinem Kumpel er soll nicht gegen die Sonne Fotographieren, kommt besser glaub mir

mfg


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri ''voller Stiffel'' ( cooler Name  ) Schöner Herbstspiegler.

@Fragmaster.

Das war Absicht, auf meine Anweisung


----------



## voller stiffel (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

danke catfisch


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri Heil zum Bigfisch#6

mfg
Schwinge|wavey:


----------



## yassin (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@ Thecatfisch
petri zu den beiden
übrigens ersteres seh ich auch so #6

übrigens hab ich bei dem Fisch auch nen "7. sinn" gehabt.
hatte die Ruten die ganze zeit auf 8 Metern liegen, hab dann eine auf 3 Meter gelegt und...bang...hing er schon nach zehn minuten drann.


hab die letzten 30 Stunden leider geblanket.:c
is aber auch ein schwerer see :g


----------



## Fox&BLB Fan (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Heißt das nicht 7. Sinn?:q


----------



## yassin (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

steht da doch


----------



## Thecatfisch (21. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Erstmal sollten wir aufhören hier zu labbern..ist ein Fangthread..
Sonst wird hier wieder die Gebetsmühle angeworfen 

Und mal Nebenbei.Der Artikel von Alexander Hager den ich meinte heist: >>crazy<< und der sechste Sinn.

Soweit ich weiß haben wir 5 Sinne:
Riechen,Schmecken,Hören,Fühlen und Sehen..?


----------



## Nico HB (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Moin, ich hab auch mal wieder zugeschlagen, war gestern mit nem Kumpel los, waren von 9uhr bis 17uhr am Wasser, ich konnte zwei schöne Spiegler landen, und meinen PB auf 32Pfund erhöhen, beide gefangen auf selfmade Boilies.

Den ersten habe ich um kurz vor 11uhr gefangen der hatte 85cm und 26 Pfund und der zweite um 11.30uhr und hatte 92cm und 32 Pfund.


Mfg Nico


----------



## DRU (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zum erfolgreichen Ausflug und vor allem zum neuen PB !


----------



## Schnipp01 (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

:vik: Petri meine herren......:m nur weiter so.....#6


----------



## Lil Torres (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Nico HB

schöne fische, glückwunsch zum neuen pb!! #6


----------



## yassin (26. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

petri an die fänger #6 

hab auch noch nen 20er
is n schlechtes bild 
kriege aber vom bekannten noch bilder von seiner spiegelreflex


----------



## Turboreso (29. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Tolle Fänge von euch!
Wünsche weiter viel Erfolg!

Grüße
Markus


----------



## Carpkiller07 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

1. 28 Pfund Spiegler
2. 29 Pfund Spiegler
3. 19 Pfund Schuppi

Alles auf Self Made


----------



## Angel-Flo (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Nico HB: habt ihr bei dieser Jahreszeit vorher auch lange angefüttert? habt ihr an einem See oder Fluss geangelt?


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

So ich war auch mal los....
zwar für euch Carphunter nur ein kleiner Fisch aber für mich mein größter Karpfen...und das bei diesen Temperaturen...das Wasser war auch eiskalt.

mfg
David


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Irgendwie kann ich die drei anderen Fotos nicht hochladen...


----------



## Felipe95 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Schwingeangler44:

Und wie groß war dein Carp ?

Bis max. welcher größe nehmt ihr denn eure Carps mit, alle schümüpfen immer der schmeckt so eklig aber ich finde ihn geräuchert oder auch filetiert nicht schlecht !

MfG Felix


----------



## Carphunter2401 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

so war gestern für ca 10 stunden am wasser, ergebnis war gerade mal ein run aber dafür ein schöner schuppi.

zur zeit läufts einfach nicht  das grosse fressen bleibt aus hab ich so das gefühl.

zur entnahme  max 8pf  und nur 1-3 stück im jahr


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Das war übrigens mein erster gezielt geangelter Karpfen (mal abgesehen wo denen in dem Zuchtteich meines Opas). Der Karpfen müsste so 58cm und 10-12Pfund gehabt haben.

mfg
David

Ich nehme nur die aus dem Teich meines Opas mit die haben so 5Pfund da schmecken die auch noch...die haben aber auch frisches klares Wasser dort...

P.S Irgendwie lassen sich die Bilder von dem Fisch außerhalb des Wassers nicht hochladen....:v


----------



## Felipe95 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

10 Pfund wäre schon die abslute Ausnahme für 58cm Karpfen, aber überzeug dich selbst hier:
http://fischwaage.angler-service.de/

Wegen dem hochladen probiers mal mit:
http://www.directupload.net/



> Ich nehme nur die aus dem Teich meines Opas mit die haben so 5Pfund da schmecken die auch noch...die haben aber auch frisches klares Wasser dort...


 
Also in den teichen wo ich angel ist das Wasser nicht trüb,das sind fast alles Kiesteiche wo man bis 2m tief gucken kann am ufer ! bisher habe ich auch noch keinen karpfen über 5 Pfund gegessen, aber hat schon mal jemand was gehört von in milch einlegen, dann soll der schlammgeschmack rausgehen !?

MfG felix


----------



## Turboreso (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Habe auch 2 Karpfen gefangen heute der eine hatte 4 kg und der andere 5 kg man war das schön!
Grüße
Tu


----------



## Schwingeangler44 (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Sry habe gerade zwei Größen vertauscht...der hatte 61cm...wie auch immer ich auf 58cm gekommen bin weiß ich nicht......#q#q#q Schön jetzt sitz ich hier und überlege welcher Fisch denn die 58cm Länge hatte..........#c


----------



## TB ChiLLa (1. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Dann hau ich hier auch mal paar bilder von HerbstCarps rein

32pf





22pf





und baby mit 17pf^^ 





:vik:

gruß steffen


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Man kanns auch übertreiben mit dem OT.

Auch wenn wir hier auf Grund nachlassender Fangmeldungen etwas die Zügel schleifen lassen, bitte kein rumgechatte hier.


----------



## baam? (2. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrPPAct70YM


----------



## Lil Torres (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



baam? schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vrPPAct70YM


 
sehr geiles video!! #6


----------



## karpfen2000 (3. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

echt geiles viedeo wow super#6


----------



## Lukas (Südtirol) (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo
Konnte am Montag den 02.11.09 Diese 2 schönen Karpfem fangen. Obwohl das Wetter nicht gut war liesen wir uns nicht abschrecken und wir haben gut gefangen. Ich konnte an diesem Tag noch 4 Störe fangen.
Zu den Fotos:
Der 1. hatte 11kg, der 2. 9kg.

mfG Lukas


----------



## colognecarp (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

hier ist mein jahreabschluß fisch, dieses jahr komme ich wohl nicht mehr dazu. 

ein schöner 28iger spiegler


----------



## Starausbeiner2005 (8. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*



TB ChiLLa schrieb:


> Dann hau ich hier auch mal paar bilder von HerbstCarps rein
> 
> 32pf
> 
> ...




Hi wo kann mann den deine Schuppenkarpfen fangen??? Egal wo ich bin fange ich immer Spiegel..
Kannst du mir mal ein paar Tipps geben welches futter du benutzt zur welchen jahreszeiten. welche Tiefe wann fischen muss kenne mich mit Karpfen Angeln nicht so aus wollte mal los ziehen.


----------



## TB ChiLLa (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich denke nich das man das beeinflussen kann ob man schuppis oder spiegler fängt ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das es in einigen gewässern mehr spiegler gibt und in anderen mehr schuppis wenn du immer dran bleibst sollte es kein problem sein ein schuppi zu fangen und es ist doch viel schöner in einem gewässer einen schuppi zu fangen in dem man sonst nur spiegler fängt finde ich jedenfalls der fische bissen ca. in der mitte des sees in 7-8 meter tiefe


----------



## Thecatfisch (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

@Philipp
sehr geiles Video,ziemlich sehenswert und tolle Aufnahmen!

@Sterausbeiner2005
Ich würde mal sagen das liegt hauptsächlich daran das der Spiegelkarpfen eher der Zuchtfisch ist, der in die Vereine / Seen eingesetzt wird.

@All

War von Freitag auf Samstag mal raus,und konnte auf einen mit Strawberry Teig umantelten Chocolet Malt Boilie von PB , gegen 4,55Uhr Morgens in strömendem Regen einen 23.8pfündigen November-Spiegelkarpfen landen.
Wundert euch nicht über die Flagge ( Ruhe jetzt mit MR.Pelzer,die entsprechenden Leute dürfen sich angesprochen fühlen   ) Ist für nen Gewinnspiel,eventuel beeinflusst das ja die Auswahl  .


----------



## Turboreso (10. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Hallo!

Das war einer meiner letzten Fänge.
En kleiner Schuppi.

Grüße
T


----------



## stalker1990 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Mein Vater hat vor ca. 3 wochen ein paar schöne fische gefangen#6

Spiegler 17 KG
Schuppi 18,5 KG
Graser 11 KG


----------



## stalker1990 (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

und noch einen 12 KG Fisch


----------



## yassin (12. November 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöner two-tone spiegel #6


----------



## Thecatfisch (9. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Schon auf Seite 4 verbannt ?  

Naja, jut. Nen Karpfen kann ich zwar nicht posten , aber dafür ging mir am vergangenen Samstag dieser Stör annen Haken,Köder war ein mit Strawberry Teig ummantelter Chocolet Malt Boilie von PB.


----------



## CKlein (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

War auch mal wieder zwei Tage los, und konnte einen kleinen Schuppi von 16 Pfund überlisten. Er biss in ca. 12 Meter tiefe. Als Köder habe ich eine Maiskette mittels Popup auftreiben lassen. Leider war das auch der einzige Biss, bei der Kälte.


----------



## Pauli1990 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Petri zu dem Schuppi, ist ja nicht mehr alt zu viel los in dem Tröt bist wohl der einzige der sich bei dem Wetter noch raus traut #6

mfG Pauli :vik:


----------



## jochen1000 (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Spiegler vom 12.12.09


----------



## tarpoon (16. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöner fisch, petri. schade das sie immer nur im winter so verdammt schön gefärbt sind)


----------



## marcus7 (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Scheynes Ding#6


----------



## yassin (17. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

schöne fische, petri



Pauli1990 schrieb:


> bist wohl der einzige der sich bei dem Wetter noch raus traut #6


 
ne is er nich 
hab als ich am Wochenende aufgewacht bin mit erstaunen feststellen können, dass meine Schnüre im eis gefangen waren.
der see war in der nacht gefroren und ist es immer noch.is also im moment nix mit fische fangen. #6
bin eigendlich bei jedem wetter draussen und da bin ich bestimmt nich der einzige 
PS: hab geblankt :c


----------



## Thecatfisch (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Ich war heute Nacht auch mal raus...
Schon bei der Ankunft am See war dieser Halb zugefrohren,aber manche Stellen waren noch befischbar...auch die -14° Und der Superstarke Schneefall(wenn man im Zelt sitzt und die Heizung auf volle Pulle hat ist das kein Problem,aber wenns ans Einpacken geht...oje  ) waren für mich und meinen Angelkollegen kein grund den Weg nach Hause wieder anzutreten..somit bauten wir bei gefühlten -30°C unsere Brollys auf und legten die Baits an ihre Plätze,bzw die die noch frei waren..Am Rand hatte sich schon eine Gute Eisschicht gebildet.Naja,egal..
Am Heutigen Morgen dann , so gegen 10 ,ging ich dann mal ''vor die Tür''..Und bekam erstmal eine Riesen Schneemenge in den Nacken **KAAAAALT**.Als ich dann mit erstaunen auf den Komplett weißen See blickte,musste ich feststellen das bei den nächtlichen -14° auch der Rest des 6ha Baggersees unter einer Dicken Eisschicht(man konnte drauf stehen so dick ist es) verschwand..

Natührlich waren die Montagen weg,war klar. Aber okey,das wusste ich auch vorher,Aber jetzt ist er erstmal zugefrohren..so dass ich erstmal nicht fischen gehen kann.

Das ganze nenne ich dann mal Extreme-Carp-Hunting 

Aber es kann mir keiner Sagen das ich es nicht bis zur letzten Sekunde Ausgeschöpft habe,doch noch einen Cipro an den Haken zu bekommen#h


----------



## David1981 (20. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

nabend,

ich war vor zwei Wochen auch noch einmal los, wenn ich ehrlich bin hab ich gar nicht mehr mit einem Fisch gerechnet, da die Wassertemp. schon bei 7 Grad war und wir Nachts einen Temp.Sturz hatten.

Aber unverhofft kommt oft...


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Aktuelle Karpfenfänge 2009*

Leute, das hier ist ein reiner Fangthread. Kaum lässt man mal die Zügel ein wenig locker, artet das schon wieder aus.

Das lässt mich für nächstes Jahr böses ahnen, wenn Ihr in einem Fangthread diskutieren könnt.


----------

